# Der Rocky Mountain Rmx Thread - Teil 2



## Thomas (23. Dezember 2009)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## Trickz (23. Dezember 2009)

So da es hier ja hier nur nen Switch Fred gibt hab ich mir gedacht auch mal einen fürs Rmx aufzumachen...
Also dann postet mal fleißig eure Karren.   

Als Anregung mal meins

vorher:







nachher:

















und jetzt seit ihr dran....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Da Goasse (23. Dezember 2009)




----------



## Knuut (26. Dezember 2009)

Und das ist meins, neues Schaltwerk kommt noch dran. Eins mit kurzem Käfig


----------



## mohrstefan (27. Dezember 2009)




----------



## neikless (31. Dezember 2009)




----------



## VIP Damian VIP (1. Januar 2010)

Canucks, immer schon "epic". 
Das grüne ist auch rste Sahne, mal was selteneres. 


Greets


----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (5. Januar 2010)

war das ne sonderlackierung, bzw. gabs den rahmen so in serie?  



bei sowas seltenem verhüterli nicht vergessen!


----------



## Giuliano.B (5. Januar 2010)

Bei dem grünen könnte mir halt echt fast einer abgehen . Dicke Gabel müsste noch rein. Die anderen sind aber auch nicht weniger gut


----------



## neikless (5. Januar 2010)

die gabel ist dick genug für meine bessere hälfte ...


----------



## mohrstefan (5. Januar 2010)

BoomShakkaLagga schrieb:


> war das ne sonderlackierung, bzw. gabs den rahmen so in serie?
> 
> 
> 
> bei sowas seltenem verhüterli nicht vergessen!


Die Canuchs, sind selterner !!!! 
Gibt nur 25 STÜCK !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (6. Januar 2010)

tja nur leider gibt es von dem "grünen HULK" weniger als 25 Stück
dazu meinens wissens nur dieses in EU


----------



## mohrstefan (6. Januar 2010)

Hulkist Gut


----------



## blaubaer (6. Januar 2010)

ich bin auf der suche nach geometriedaten von dem RMX in 18" bzw. 19.5" 

eigentlich reicht mir schon die Oberrhohrlänge (horizontal) 

von meinem alten damaligen RMX find ich nichts mehr 

Besten Dank im vorraus


----------



## neikless (6. Januar 2010)

(2005/06)

18" - 590 / 590

19.5" - 615 / 610


----------



## blaubaer (6. Januar 2010)

Danke


----------



## Niggels (7. Januar 2010)

Meins gibts auch nur ein mal auf der Welt 





Ich brauch einen neuen und vor allem einheitlichen LRS für die neue Saison. Bin völlig ratlos :/ Hope pro II´s sollens sein aber die Felgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (7. Januar 2010)

Geiles Teil!


----------



## numinisflo (7. Januar 2010)

Das ist schon richtig stark dein RMX, Hut ab!

721er/Pro 2 - was willst du falsch machen?


----------



## mohrstefan (7. Januar 2010)

Rmx 07'???


----------



## Giuliano.B (7. Januar 2010)

Laut Ebaybeschreibung hat sich einer den Rahmen so lackieren lassen . Da hat er´s nämlich her


----------



## Niggels (7. Januar 2010)

Wie alle bescheid wissen  

Thema Felgen - was haltet ihr von der Bellacoola Felge in 32mm? Ich will was, was nicht jeder hat!  Klar gegen 721er gibts nichts zu sagen, aber die hat ja jeder


----------



## mohrstefan (7. Januar 2010)

07' ist so!!!!


----------



## mohrstefan (7. Januar 2010)




----------



## Niggels (7. Januar 2010)




----------



## RattleHead (7. Januar 2010)

nicht jeder; EX 823


----------



## Giuliano.B (8. Januar 2010)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> 07' ist so!!!!



Isses nicht. Hat er doch auch gerade selber bestätigt. Das Vertex und das Element gab´s so. Das RMX nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Niggels (8. Januar 2010)

Ja das ist ein Einzelstück. Wurde der Lackierung des Element und Vertex nachempfunden. Giuliano hat recht  Ich glaub es ging mohrstefan aber auch um die Dämpferaufnahme am Rahmen. Das blaue von mir gepostete ist allerdings auch aus 2007. Das ist der Rahmen der Basisversion und der braune mit der anderen Aufnahme inst die Team Version. Also gibt es verschiedene Aufnahmen in einem Jahrgang.

Grüße


----------



## Giuliano.B (8. Januar 2010)

achsow sry


----------



## gobo (8. Januar 2010)

thema lrs:

auch wenn ich nu gesteinigt werde,was ist mit den neuen deemax ultimate??oder tune mk??ok hast zwar keine hope pro naben aber dafür einen lrs den auch nicht jeder fährt.und ich denke das die deemax in gelb
bestimmt hammer aussehen,ist aber bekanntlich geschmacksache.


----------



## bike-it-easy (8. Januar 2010)

@niggels: ich werf dann mal die Spinergy FallLine in die Runde. Die hat bestimmt nicht jeder. 

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## Niggels (8. Januar 2010)

Danke, aber ich hab schon was gefunden, was nicht jeder hat  Ausserdem nicht ganz meine Preisklasse die Spinergy und Deemax Ultimate

Rote Hope´s, schwarze Speichen, rote Nippel und braune Bellacoola´s. Perfekt!
Danke neikless


----------



## el Lingo (8. Januar 2010)

Niggels Bike hat ehemals einem Rocky Vertreter in Canada gehört, wurde direkt ab Werk für ihn gemacht, das Raven Tribal gehört eigentlich auf´s Vertex und Elelement, ist daher wirklich einzigartig.


----------



## Knuut (9. Januar 2010)

So wollte meinen neuen Weggefährten für 2010 vorstellen :


----------



## Edmonton (9. Januar 2010)

@ Knuut
Tolles Bike


----------



## SchrottRox (9. Januar 2010)

Niggels schrieb:


>



Heee, Finger weg...das ist meins

...zumindest hat es so im Neuzustand ausgesehen...

aber bis auf die Bremsen, Pedale und den Sattel isses eigentlich noch so:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (10. Januar 2010)

es soll ja Leute geben die zu viel Zeit haben.
Bauen ständig die Bikes um


----------



## SchrottRox (10. Januar 2010)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> es soll ja Leute geben die zu viel Zeit haben.
> Bauen ständig die Bikes um



...das ist für mich eh das schönste Bike


----------



## Niggels (10. Januar 2010)

Mr. Freeride, was hast du nochmal auf den Kettenstreben? Ich hatte das schonmal iwo gelesen, aber wieder vergessen


----------



## numinisflo (10. Januar 2010)

Gefällt mir auch sehr gut mit der 40 im RMX, bin die Kombination ja auch zwei Jahre lang gefahren.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (10. Januar 2010)

@ numinisflo
ja stimmt du warst da ja!

@ Niggels
das ist Fensterdichtungsgummi. Bekommste im Baumarkt. AM RMX habe ich es einfach so drauf. Bei allen anderen habe ich es noch mit schwarzem Gewebeband verstärkt. Bisher habe ich noch kein weißes Gewebeband besorgt.


----------



## Niggels (11. Januar 2010)

Ahh oke, danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Niggels (13. Januar 2010)

Soo Update 1/10













Rocky Mountain Rmx
Marzocchi Rocco TST R
Rock Shox Totem Solo Air
Avid Code 5 in 203/185mm
Hope Pro II Rot
Bellacoola 32mm
Dt Swiss Speichen und rote Nippel
Schwalbe Muddy Mary 2.5 3C/GG
Race Face Atlas FR mit FSA 36t Kettenblatt
E.13 LS 1
Race Face Atlas Sattelstütze
Selle Italia Flite
Sunline V1 Vorbau 50mm
Sunline V1 Lenker
Odi Rouge Griffe
Sram X.9 Medium
Sram X.9 Trigger
Sram PC 980 Kassette 
Shimano HG 93


Mache morgen mal anständige Bilder bei Tageslicht!


----------



## gobo (13. Januar 2010)

was ich aber noch machen würde ist an der kettenstrebe,da wo der knick ist,ein neopren o.ä!!
weil die kette auch da drunter schlägtund das nicht zu knapp.
ist nur ein vorschlag!!ansonsten ein sehr schönes und seltenes rmx.


----------



## Niggels (13. Januar 2010)

Könnte man drüber nachdenken


----------



## Knuut (14. Januar 2010)

Tach zusammen,
ich wollte mal Eure Meinung hören:
Ich habe vor meinem RMX evtl. eine 888 VF2 zu spendieren. Nun meine Frage: Soll ich auf die Doppelbrücke wechseln oder lieber meine 66 weiter fahren. Bin mir nicht so ganz sicher. Die VF hat ja immerhin 200mm FW im Gegensatz zur 66 mit 170mm. Naja die paar mm machen den Kohl ja nicht fett. Mir geht es eher um die Einbauhöhe und so. 
Über ein paar Infos Tipps usw. wäre ich Euch dankbar.

Gruss


----------



## Mr.Freeride (14. Januar 2010)

Ich finde die neuen Felgen am RMX überhaupt nicht schön.
Das war vorher mit schwarz deutlich besser.


----------



## gobo (14. Januar 2010)

knuut:
ich hab in meinem eine 66rc mit 180mm drin und bin voll zufrieden.bin vorher auch ne 888 gefahren und finde das das rad nicht so agil ist wie
mit einer sc.für mich reichen die 180mm voll aus und ich denke mal für
park einsätze ist das mehr als ausreichend!!
aber es ist geschmacksache und mit der dc kommt das teil ne ecke höher
als mit ner sc.
egal fahren kann man beides super.


----------



## mohrstefan (14. Januar 2010)

Knuut schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> ich wollte mal Eure Meinung hören:
> Ich habe vor meinem RMX evtl. eine 888 VF2 zu spendieren. Nun meine Frage: Soll ich auf die Doppelbrücke wechseln oder lieber meine 66 weiter fahren. Bin mir nicht so ganz sicher. Die VF hat ja immerhin 200mm FW im Gegensatz zur 66 mit 170mm. Naja die paar mm machen den Kohl ja nicht fett. Mir geht es eher um die Einbauhöhe und so.
> Über ein paar Infos Tipps usw. wäre ich Euch dankbar.
> ...


 An nem RMX gehören Doppelbrücke (steifer)


----------



## neikless (14. Januar 2010)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/220560/cat/500

würde passen wie die faust in gaysicht


----------



## mohrstefan (14. Januar 2010)

Richtig !!!!!!!
Eine gute wahl!!!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. Januar 2010)

hi,
sacht ma, hat sich beim RMX von 2004 auf 2005 eigentlich irgendwas bei der Geometrie geändert? Naben- und Innenlagerbreite weiß ich ja.

Cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RattleHead (16. Januar 2010)

Ich dachte ein grad slacker headangle, aber bin mich nicht 100% sicher.


----------



## Sw!tch (17. Januar 2010)

Einen um 2° Grad flacheren Lenkwinkel gab es ab 2007, davor hat sich soweit ich weiß nichts verändert.
Allerdings hatte das 2004er ein bestimmtes Lagerproblem, da weiß ich aber nichts genaueres.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (17. Januar 2010)

jo danke. Hat sich eh schon wieder erledigt.


----------



## rmb (18. Januar 2010)

Hallo. allerseits . 

Tut mir leid wenn mein Thema gerade nicht passt aber ich besitze ein wunderschönes slayer sxc 50 canuck und würde es gerne gegen das RMX tauschen falls jemand Interesse hat bitte sofort melden .
MFG


----------



## neikless (19. Januar 2010)

*sxc 50* oder canuck ??? was denn nun, beides zusammen geht nicht !?


----------



## gobo (19. Januar 2010)

hi leutz

na ich denke er meint das in der "canuck" lackierung,oder??
wird aber schwer da einen zu finden!

mfg


----------



## rmb (19. Januar 2010)

genau ich meine die canuck Lackierung ...


----------



## neikless (19. Januar 2010)

also dann hast du ein slayer sxc canuck (special ed. oder team ) ... dann aber kein sxc 50

oder

suchst du ein rmx canuck ??


----------



## Fabeymer (19. Januar 2010)

Ich denke, er meint dieses Modell hier:





Dabei handelt es sich aber, wie Du schon gesagt hast, nicht um ein Canuck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmb (19. Januar 2010)

ja genau dieses Modell nur mit einer Marzocchi .

mein händler meinte es ist ein Rocky Mountain Slayer sxc 50 canuck

was hab ich denn jetzt ??? XD


nein das rmx muss nicht in der Farbe sein wäre aber schön . es sollte nicht das wade simmons oder das baby blaue sein ^^

wo sind die unterschiede zwischen den 05,06,07 ? 
Lg


----------



## mohrstefan (19. Januar 2010)

Un 
Ein paar Bilder !!!! ?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (19. Januar 2010)

Hat denn keiner ein RMX Rahmen in 16,5 Zoll zu verkaufen?


----------



## Giuliano.B (19. Januar 2010)

Die graue Gabel sieht hässlich in dem Slayer aus


----------



## rmb (19. Januar 2010)

Deswegen hab ich auch ne Marzocchi drann ^^

joa Bilder mach ich morgen oder wenn ich zeit dazu habe. 
ist aber in nem top zustand hat auch vor kurzen ne Inspektion hinter sich .


----------



## mohrstefan (20. Januar 2010)

Ahh
Ne Marzocci


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (20. Januar 2010)

rmb schrieb:


> ja genau dieses Modell nur mit einer Marzocchi .
> 
> mein händler meinte es ist ein Rocky Mountain Slayer sxc 50 canuck
> 
> ...



Du hast ein Slayer SXC 50 von 2007 mit einer sehr schönen roten Lackierung, die ein wenig das Canuck-Motiv aufgreift.
Das hier ist die andere Farbvariante dieses Jahrgangs:




Die Gabel dürfte auch in Deinem stecken. 

Canuck sieht so aus: 





Alles klar jetzt?


----------



## el Lingo (20. Januar 2010)

Also mal ehrlich, dieses Theater um Canuck ja oder nein ist doch echt albern und nur für die wichtig, die sich mal den Rahmen solo als "Canuck" gekauft haben und dafür bereit waren, etwas mehr zu zahlen. Der einzige Unterschied sind die kleinen Ahornblätter, die beim "Team" Modell mit drauf sind. Ansonsten ist es der gleiche Rahmen mit gleicher Lackierung im Canuck-Design.


----------



## neikless (20. Januar 2010)

ja ist recht aber um das noch zu klären das da oben sind keine CANUCKs  (TEAM & SXC 50 ...)
vom SXC gab es meines wissens kein "canuck" (Special Ed.) eben "nur" das TEAM

das hier ist das CANUCK !!! (New Slayer)  (canuck = special edition)


----------



## gobo (20. Januar 2010)

du darfst aber auch nicht vergessen das es da auch die se modelle gab!
da find ich schon das es was besonderes ist gerade beim rmx!

mfg


----------



## neikless (20. Januar 2010)

*ZURÜCK ZUM THEMA*


----------



## Niggels (20. Januar 2010)

Ist ja auch schließlich der RMX Thread


----------



## gobo (21. Januar 2010)

na das sieht aber mal schick aus!!
vorallem mit dem lrs,sehr schön!!

mfg


----------



## rmb (28. Januar 2010)

hallo. 

Ich würde gerne wissen wo du unterschied zwischen dem serien RMX ist und dem Wade simmons RMX ? 
MFG


----------



## gobo (28. Januar 2010)

wenn ich mich nicht irre in der lackierung und ich glaub in der ausstattung.
aber warte mal,da gibts welche die sich da was besser auskennen!!


----------



## numinisflo (28. Januar 2010)

Lackierung. Meines Wissens gab es das WS-RMX wie die anderen SE-Rahmen nicht als Komplettbike, somit gibt es auch keine Ausstattungsvariationen welche sich unterscheiden könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RattleHead (28. Januar 2010)

Das RMX Wade Simmons war nur da in 2004 als se rahmen only, das unterscheid war das der Hinter brucke poliert war. Die abmontierte rmx war dachte ich in drei versionen; Das normale war ganz schwartz (auser umlenkhebel), das team war team rot und es gab ein lichtes grunen. Die letzte zwei hatte manitou dampfer, der erste zwei ein fox rc.


----------



## RattleHead (28. Januar 2010)




----------



## mohrstefan (28. Januar 2010)

rmb schrieb:


> hallo.
> 
> Ich würde gerne wissen wo du unterschied zwischen dem serien RMX ist und dem Wade simmons RMX ?
> MFG


 Nix ??!!
Nur ne andere Farb. !!!???


----------



## gobo (29. Januar 2010)

bei dem letzten foto(ws),ist das die original umlenkung von 2004??


----------



## RattleHead (29. Januar 2010)

Ja das ist original mit ein upgrade. Das 2004 orinigal Y bone hat ein split lager befestigung, wobei das lager mit ein kleine bolt fest gesetz wurde; da hat man ein upgrad fur gemacht wobei das lager eingeprest werde. die upgrade war damals "waranty" und kam in schwartz (sehe zweite foto). Ich habe das selber poliert. Nach 2004 war das das standard Y bone,nur in 2007 hat man einiges alu daraus machined

Dies war die alte, der eigentlich jahren sehr gut gehalten hat.






Die dampfer war nicht original!


----------



## rockyoernie (6. Februar 2010)

hallo .. jemand interesse ein rmx rahmen (18er) mit meinem slayer rahmen zu tauschen ? 
farbe is egal .. lager sollten in ordnung sein .. mein slayer ist ca. 150km glaufen ..zustand sehr gut bis neuwertig ..gruss bjoern


----------



## mohrstefan (6. Februar 2010)

rockyoernie schrieb:


> hallo .. jemand interesse ein rmx rahmen (18er) mit meinem slayer rahmen zu tauschen ?
> farbe is egal .. lager sollten in ordnung sein .. mein slayer ist ca. 150km glaufen ..zustand sehr gut bis neuwertig ..gruss bjoern


 Team????


----------



## rockyoernie (6. Februar 2010)

ist das der rote mit manitou dämpfer ? 
hört sich gut an 
bilder ?


----------



## mohrstefan (6. Februar 2010)

Ich möchte nur wissen ob es ein 07er Team ist!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockyoernie (6. Februar 2010)

meins ist ein slayer 90 ..gr19 mit romic dämpfer


----------



## Hülzä (1. März 2010)

Meins für 2010


----------



## neikless (1. März 2010)

mega geil !


----------



## numinisflo (1. März 2010)

Fantastisches RMX!!!


----------



## mohrstefan (1. März 2010)

Das Gelbe Zeug Hmmm


----------



## gobo (2. März 2010)

steh ja voll auf die gelben,ich finds schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFaker (2. März 2010)

sehr geiles gerät und die gelben stehen roten bikes 

lg chris


----------



## Hülzä (2. März 2010)

Danke schön 
Warte nur noch leider vergebens auf die erste Ausfahrt


----------



## mohrstefan (2. März 2010)

Gelbes Zeug


----------



## Hülzä (2. März 2010)

könnt ihr Deemax nicht aussprechen/ausschreiben oder warum die ganze zeit das gerede übers Gelbe?


----------



## mohrstefan (3. März 2010)

Schwere Zeug


----------



## Hülzä (3. März 2010)

so schwer finde ich die garnicht! muss das komplette Bike mal wiegen


----------



## Mr.Freeride (3. März 2010)

hi,
ist hier einem seine 888 von 2006/07 zu weich?
Verkaufe oder tausche einmal mittlere (ab 75kg) Federn und firm (ab 80kg)Titanfedern der WC.

Cu


----------



## Sw!tch (3. März 2010)

ach ist hier jetzt bazar?

verkaufe/tausche meine durchgelatschten sportsocken, linke ist von nike und die rechte von puma. haben beide ein kleines loch exakt unter dem kleinen zeh!


----------



## slayerrider (4. März 2010)

ich würde dir dafür einen dreimal benutzten Einwegrasiere geben.



Rmx ist gut.


----------



## mohrstefan (4. März 2010)

RMX ist super sehr gut !!! (auser gelb)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFaker (5. März 2010)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Schwere Zeug



finde die auch nicht so schwer 

lg chris


----------



## mohrstefan (5. März 2010)

Das ist schon vor länger er-örtert!!
die dinger sind einfach schwer&gelb !!


----------



## imun (15. März 2010)

Servus, hat jemand nen Plan ob ich einen Umwerfer an ein 2004 er RMX bauen kann??


----------



## Xexano (15. März 2010)

Soweit ich es sehen kann, hat der 2004er noch kein "Umwerfersockel", wo man die Schnalle vom Umwerfer dranmontieren kann. Bei meinem 2006er hingegen ist so ein Sockel bereits vorhanden.


----------



## imun (15. März 2010)

Und mit ein bisschen Metallerfahrung? Will mir jetzt den Rahmen zulegen, aber muss vorher wissen ob es irgendwie möglich ist ( auch ohne den "Sockel") den Umwerfer dran zu basteln.


----------



## Xexano (15. März 2010)

Schau dir mal die Seite vorher an. Da sind ein paar 2004er zu sehen. Schau dir mal dieses kleine Dreieck an, wo der Dämpferumlenkhebel befestigt ist. Da werden dann die Schnallen bei den neueren RMXs befestigt. Schau mal auf Seite 2, das babyblaue RMX (ist von 2007). Da sieht man schön den Umwerfersockel. 

Mit bissl Fummelei, Extramaterialien (Gummi oder ähnliches) könnte man es sicherlich hinkriegen. 

Ich fahr übrigens ein RMX mit Umwerfer. Bergauf ist es aber kein Spaß!


----------



## imun (15. März 2010)

Also geht´s so gut wie Garnicht berghoch?? NEN 20Kg Bock zum Uphill zu bewegen ist echt nicht so dolle spaßig, was ratet ihr mir??


----------



## RattleHead (15. März 2010)

Auf den 2004 ist es nicht moglich weil da kein genugend raum an der stelle ist, das hat sich ab 2005 geanderd. vielelicht klapt es wan man ein E type und ein iscg adapter um das E type an zu schrauben.


----------



## imun (15. März 2010)

Iscg ist doch im Rahmen integriert, oder? Und was ist ein E Type? Dann habe ich wohl schlecht Chancen auf ein RMX, oder hat jemand noch einen ab 2005 rumliegen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (15. März 2010)

imun, ich hab früher auch gedacht: Mit genug Wille krieg ich das Ding so oder so hoch. Aber es war jedes Mal mal eine Qual. Es sind ja nicht nur die 21 kg, die ich da hochwuchte, sondern mein Federweg (200 mm vorne und hinten) schluckt auch sehr viel von der Kraft trotz ProPedal am DHX.

Von daher nehme ich das RMX nur noch, wenn ich alleine oder mit einem Kumpel auf schweren Trails unterwegs bin oder eine Shuttle/Lift-Möglichkeit habe.

Bergab ist das Bike eine Wucht! Mann sitzt perfekt im Bike, es gibt dir wg. seinen Reserven ein sehr sicheres Gefühl und u.U. fährst Du manchmal schneller als es dir lieb ist.

Hier nochmal ein altes Bild (inzwischen hat sich der Sattel geändert, der Rest funktioniert immer noch 1a)


----------



## imun (15. März 2010)

Danke Xexano, ich glaube du hast mich vor einem Fehler bewahrt. Müssen jedesmal ca. 40 Minuten nen Berg hoch. Mit 15kg Bikes. Und dann mit nem 5- 6 kg schwereren ist es echt nicht spaßiger. Also dann danke, hab auch schon ne Alternative


----------



## mohrstefan (15. März 2010)

Kann mich nur anschliesen, RMX macht dicke Wadeln !!!!!!!!
Aber RUTER sucht es seines gleichen


----------



## numinisflo (15. März 2010)

In den im übrigen perfekt positionierten Flaschenhalter gehört ja wohl ein Augustiner rein! 
Einzig ein Rückspiegel fehlt noch zur Komplettierung der Ausstattung.


----------



## RattleHead (15. März 2010)

e type:


----------



## mohrstefan (15. März 2010)

numinisflo schrieb:


> In den im übrigen perfekt positionierten Flaschenhalter gehört ja wohl ein Augustiner rein!
> Einzig ein Rückspiegel fehlt noch zur Komplettierung der Ausstattung.


August war mir immer zu schwer
Und ein Rückspiegel wozu als letzter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (16. März 2010)

Um den überholenden Traktor von Farmer Jack, der von hinten irgendwie mit vollem Karacho ankommt, rechtzeitig zu sehen....


----------



## MrFaker (16. März 2010)

ich habe auch schon meinen 19kg bomber 2100HM (!!!) geschoben 

wo ein wille ist, ist auch ein weg 



lg chris


----------



## imun (16. März 2010)

Das geht ja mal, aber alle 2 Tage habe ich darauf echt keinen Bock, und im Sommer bei 30° C noch weniger.


----------



## Xexano (16. März 2010)

Naja, dank meinem RMX habe ich damals bei dem Rasenmäher-Camp in PdS die "Ich komm zwar als letzter, aber ICH komm auf jeden Fall oben an"-Wertung gewonnen. Als ich aber an einem Tag mir mal das Ransom als Testbike ausgeliehen habe, war ich schon mal der 2. oder 3. oben.... wunder wunder... 

Weils einfach so schee ist mit dem Bike nochmal 2 Bilder:


----------



## Hoschiii (18. März 2010)

mal wieder meins...


----------



## mohrstefan (18. März 2010)

Der Sommer ist nahe !!!!


----------



## neikless (18. März 2010)

ja summertime wie DAMALS 2007


----------



## mohrstefan (18. März 2010)

Goill !!
Mit Schoner am Ellebogen


----------



## MrFaker (19. März 2010)

der schützt sich eben richtig gut 

lg chris


----------



## neikless (19. März 2010)

... die nervigen teile ... Jacket ist zu heiss (ü25C°)
und die elbow dinger runtschen runter !

bin jetzt lange ganz cool ohne gefahren
habe mir aber mal das neue 661 evo jäckchen bestellt mal sehen ob das taugt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFaker (19. März 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> ... die nervigen teile ... Jacket ist zu heiss (ü25C°)
> und die elbow dinger runtschen runter !
> 
> bin jetzt lange ganz cool ohne gefahren
> habe mir aber mal das neue 661 evo jäckchen bestellt mal sehen ob das taugt ...



jep, aber heiß wird es bei vielen sachen 

mir ist die gesundheit wichtiger, als bisschen "wärme" und eingepackt und dadurch weniger bewegungsfreiheit 

lg chris


----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. März 2010)

Moin moin  mal ne frage . Ich spiele mit dem gedanken meinen rahmen gegen einen rmx zu tauschen . Habe ein kampfgewicht von us zeit noch 93kg . Ratet ihr mir davon ab ? Die Rm7 sollen ja sollbruchstellen haben  und wenn ja welches modelljahr empfehlt ihr mir ?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. März 2010)

.


----------



## Knuut (19. März 2010)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> Moin moin  mal ne frage . Ich spiele mit dem gedanken meinen rahmen gegen einen rmx zu tauschen . Habe ein kampfgewicht von us zeit noch 93kg . Ratet ihr mir davon ab ? Die Rm7 sollen ja sollbruchstellen haben  und wenn ja welches modelljahr empfehlt ihr mir ?



Hi, fahre selbst einen RMX und kämpfe in der selben Gewichtsklasse wie Du. Der Rahmen ist echt stabil. Testfahrt, kann ich Dir gerne mal im Volkspark anbieten oder auf den Tracks von Daddel


----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. März 2010)

Knuut schrieb:


> Hi, fahre selbst einen RMX und kämpfe in der selben Gewichtsklasse wie Du. Der Rahmen ist echt stabil. Testfahrt, kann ich Dir gerne mal im Volkspark anbieten oder auf den Tracks von Daddel



du bist aus hamburg ? Wahnsinn . Das teil muß ich sehen  ne ne probefahrt lieber nicht , fahre nicht so gern fremde bikes


----------



## Knuut (19. März 2010)

Nicht ganz aus Hamburg, aus dem Alten land. Aber ich arbeite in Eidelstedt. Und da ist es zum Volkspark ein Katzensprung. 
Bilder sind im übrigen in meinem Album


----------



## Xexano (19. März 2010)

Hallo Banshee,

die 93 kg sollten grad beim RMX das kleinste Problem darstellen. Zu seiner Zeit galt das RMX als eines der stabilsten Bikes. Klar, das Ding kann auch kaputt gehen, aber JEDES Teil ist zerstörbar. Bei einem Drop vertraue ich voll und ganz dem Rahmen. Bei kritischen Höhen a.la. Mini-Jah-Drop (Gruß an Mr. Freeride) hab ich eher ein Problem in meinem Kopf als mit dem Rahmen, auch wenn das Ding das locker wegstecken muss. 

2005 und aufwärst sind gute Jahrgänge. Jahrgang 2004 hatte Probleme mit dem Lager soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. März 2010)

Knuut schrieb:


> Nicht ganz aus Hamburg, aus dem Alten land. Aber ich arbeite in Eidelstedt. Und da ist es zum Volkspark ein Katzensprung.
> Bilder sind im übrigen in meinem Album


Ey finkenwerder bin ich auch öfters gefahren schon . Hast nen bild von deinen ?


----------



## Knuut (19. März 2010)

Naja Finkenwerder ist nicht ganz Altes Land, eher Randgebiet 
Wiegesagt Bilder sind im Album.
Und zur Haltbarkeit, denke ich muss man nichts sagen. aber ich glaube das wurde schon erwähnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. März 2010)

Xexano schrieb:


> Hallo Banshee,
> 
> die 93 kg sollten grad beim RMX das kleinste Problem darstellen. Zu seiner Zeit galt das RMX als eines der stabilsten Bikes. Klar, das Ding kann auch kaputt gehen, aber JEDES Teil ist zerstörbar. Bei einem Drop vertraue ich voll und ganz dem Rahmen. Bei kritischen Höhen a.la. Mini-Jah-Drop (Gruß an Mr. Freeride) hab ich eher ein Problem in meinem Kopf als mit dem Rahmen, auch wenn das Ding das locker wegstecken muss.
> 
> 2005 und aufwärst sind gute Jahrgänge. Jahrgang 2004 hatte Probleme mit dem Lager soweit ich weiß.



Welches jahrgang war ein rotes ? 2004 ? Vanderham fuhr eins in nwd ..... 4 also lagerprobleme sind das kleinste problem , presst man eben neue ein . Beträgt die hinterbau breite 135mm ?


----------



## Knuut (19. März 2010)

Mein RMX ist BJ 2004, hat aber den DogBone von 2005 welcher nicht mehr brechen soll. Ich habe eine Sonder Modell "Wade Simmons" in schwarz.

Hinterbau ist noch der mit 135mm Einbaubreite. ich meine ab 2005 wurde das RMX mit 150mm gebaut


----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. März 2010)

Knuut schrieb:


> Mein RMX ist BJ 2004, hat aber den DogBone von 2005 welcher nicht mehr brechen soll. Ich habe eine Sonder Modell "Wade Simmons" in schwarz.
> 
> Hinterbau ist noch der mit 135mm Einbaubreite. ich meine ab 2005 wurde das RMX mit 150mm gebaut


wenn das stimmen sollte brauch ich min 2005 wegen der nabe . Kriegt man 2,6er reifen rein ?


----------



## Knuut (19. März 2010)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> wenn das stimmen sollte brauch ich min 2005 wegen der nabe . Kriegt man 2,6er reifen rein ?



Ich denke die sollten reinpassen


----------



## MrFaker (19. März 2010)

2,6 passt - mehr wird schwer, aber mehr braucht man auch nicht 

lg chris


----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. März 2010)

Ne deswegen hab ich auch gerad zurück gerüstet von 3 zoll auf 2,6


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (19. März 2010)

wieso sollen die 2004 modelle brechen??
freund von mir hatte das team in 18" und wenn ich bedenke wo der überall runter ist,5m drop w.-berg locker weggesteckt!!
ist halt immer ne frage wie das fahrwerk eingestellt ist und ob du sauber fährst.weil kaputt bekommste alles!

mfg


----------



## Sw!tch (19. März 2010)

naja die Lagermodelle beim '04er RMX sind nicht dadurch behoben, dass man sie einfach austauscht. Die Probleme beruhen auf einer falschen Anlenkung/Ausfärsung der Lagerpunkte. 
Der beste Jahgrang ist mMn der letzte (07), aufgrund der Ausfärsungen an den Umlnekhebeln, der veränderten Dämfperaufnahme und des schlankeren Hinterbaus inklusive Achsklemmung. Außerdem besitzt er ein 1.5 Steuerrohr sowie einen etwas flacheren Lenkwinkel.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. März 2010)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> naja die Lagermodelle beim '04er RMX sind nicht dadurch behoben, dass man sie einfach austauscht. Die Probleme beruhen auf einer falschen Anlenkung/Ausfärsung der Lagerpunkte.
> Der beste Jahgrang ist mMn der letzte (07), aufgrund der Ausfärsungen an den Umlnekhebeln, der veränderten Dämfperaufnahme und des schlankeren Hinterbaus inklusive Achsklemmung. Außerdem besitzt er ein 1.5 Steuerrohr sowie einen etwas flacheren Lenkwinkel.


Ich bin ja froh wenn ich meinen rahmen überhaupt mit einem rmx tauschen kannt, von daher ist ein 07er etwas größen wahnsinnig


----------



## Knuut (19. März 2010)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> Ich bin ja froh wenn ich meinen rahmen überhaupt mit einem rmx tauschen kannt, von daher ist ein 07er etwas größen wahnsinnig



Naja wollen wir mal so sagen, ich habe meinen Switch gegen einen RMX getauscht. Also es ist Alles möglich. Einfach schauen und zuschlagen. 

Hätte am Wochenende Bock zum biken. Noch wer Lust in und um Hamburg?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. März 2010)

Ich muß erstmal mein hinterrad nachzentrieren lassen sonst knallt es beim nächsten drop


----------



## Knuut (19. März 2010)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> Ich muß erstmal mein hinterrad nachzentrieren lassen sonst knallt es beim nächsten drop



Ja das sollte man schon machen, aber das Wetter wird ja auch wieder besser. Und dann kann man ja auch mal nach Feierabend durch den Volkspark huschen


----------



## Banshee-Driver (19. März 2010)

Das kann man natürlich ,hab mich heute total erschrocken als ich von oben auf das hinterrad blickte und den linken nabenflansch sah der breiter als die felge herausstand


----------



## Xexano (20. März 2010)

Ja, ab 2005 sind die Hinterradnaben 150 mm!

Und die 2004er sind nicht generell gleich als "schlecht" abzustempeln. Wenn man weiß, wo die Mängeln liegen und auch wie man die u.U. beheben kann, dann ist das kein Problem denk ich mal. 

Passen eigentlich nicht auch 3.0'' Gazzas rein? Ich habs net probiert, hab auch net das Bedürfnis dafür... meine aber es an einem RMX gesehen zu haben?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (20. März 2010)

Xexano schrieb:


> Ja, ab 2005 sind die Hinterradnaben 150 mm!
> 
> Und die 2004er sind nicht generell gleich als "schlecht" abzustempeln. Wenn man weiß, wo die Mängeln liegen und auch wie man die u.U. beheben kann, dann ist das kein Problem denk ich mal.
> 
> Passen eigentlich nicht auch 3.0'' Gazzas rein? Ich habs net probiert, hab auch net das Bedürfnis dafür... meine aber es an einem RMX gesehen zu haben?



Bei mir sind die zeiten auch vorbei mit 3 zoll reifen .... Aber die bauen verdammt breit , passen nur in die wenigsten rahmen . Was muß man denn investieren für einen rmx mit min. 05er modelljahr ?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (21. März 2010)

Sooooo, nach dem moto es gibt keine blöden fragen sondern nur blöde antworten , versuche ich es mal . Hat jemand lust sein Rmx gegen mein scream zu tauschen ? bei antwort bitte PM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (21. März 2010)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> jemand lust sein Rmx gegen mein scream zu tauschen ?



wieso sollte das jemanddas führt doch nur zuwäre wirklich totalzuvielund/odergagaviel erfolg
RMX


----------



## MrFaker (21. März 2010)

klick

lg chris


----------



## Banshee-Driver (21. März 2010)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> klick
> 
> lg chris


Das soll mir jetzt was sagen ?


----------



## gobo (21. März 2010)

solltest du bei dennen das crossfire noch bekommen dann kannste echt glücklich sein!!denn das teil findeste sooo schnell nicht wieder und auch noch neu!!

mfg


----------



## MrFaker (21. März 2010)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> Das soll mir jetzt was sagen ?



dachte du willst einen rahmen?

oder glaubst du wirklich es gibt einen, der seinen gegen deinen tauscht? 

lg chris


----------



## Banshee-Driver (21. März 2010)

gobo schrieb:


> solltest du bei dennen das crossfire noch bekommen dann kannste echt glücklich sein!!denn das teil findeste sooo schnell nicht wieder und auch noch neu!!
> 
> mfg



Wenn ich aber das geld hätte bräuchte ich meinen frame nicht zu tauschen .... Richtig ?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (21. März 2010)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> dachte du willst einen rahmen?
> 
> oder glaubst du wirklich es gibt einen, der seinen gegen deinen tauscht?
> 
> lg chris



Na ja weiß mans ? Zustand ist klasse , und wenn den mal jemand haben möchte . Wer weiß das schon


----------



## gobo (21. März 2010)

nee ich glaub auch nicht das hier einer tauschen wird!!aber trotzdem viel glück!!!

mfg


----------



## Banshee-Driver (21. März 2010)

Hab ja zum glück noch welche auf der wunsch liste  mal ne frage .... Was heißt im rmx modell das kürzel r1 ? Ausstattungsvariante ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Condor (21. März 2010)

Ist das mitn Rahmenpreis ein Witz?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (21. März 2010)

Condor schrieb:


> Ist das mitn Rahmenpreis ein Witz?



Da steht ganz klar das der preis verhandlungsbasis ist !


----------



## neikless (22. März 2010)

habe heute mal etwas mit der waage und (kopf)taschenrechner gespielt
denke ich könnte das bike meiner perle mit wenigen handgriffen
auf deutlich unter 16 kg drücken ...
zZ hat es 16,6kg  ist für ein rmx schon krank leicht aber für ein girls bike okay eh !



meins hat genau 20 kg hat aber auch noch potenzial


----------



## mohrstefan (22. März 2010)

Hi Nach oben,fröliche Ostern wünsch ich euch allen & und dicke Eier suche


----------



## Xexano (22. März 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> habe heute mal etwas mit der waage und (kopf)taschenrechner gespielt
> denke ich könnte das bike meiner perle mit wenigen handgriffen
> auf deutlich unter 16 kg drücken ...
> zZ hat es 16,6kg  ist für ein rmx schon krank leicht aber für ein girls bike okay eh !
> [/URL]



 Das ist schon wirklich krass leicht. Wenn ich das mal mit meinem RMX vergleiche....

Aber an meinem ist wirklich auch alles, was nur schwer sein kann, verbaut. 888 statt leichte 36, Gustls statt Elixr (richtig?), sehr schwere Evovle DH Kurbeln und Lenker und nicht gerade leichte EX 325 LRS statt dellenleichte 5.10s

Mann mann mann... 21 kg aber auf ein paar Sachen wie die 888 und Gustls möchte ich echt nicht verzichten.


----------



## neikless (22. März 2010)

das sind noch avid juicy 5er 
 5.1er dt,s halten sogar bei mir und deutlich bessel  6.1er MTX  ...
aber natürlich ist das bike kein maßstab für uns (männer)

mein RMX hat ja auch 20 kg ich denke 18,5- 19 kg wäre sinnvoll machbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberius (23. März 2010)

gobo schrieb:


> solltest du bei dennen das crossfire noch bekommen dann kannste echt glücklich sein!!denn das teil findeste sooo schnell nicht wieder und auch noch neu!!
> 
> mfg



Der Shop pflegt seine Seite wie Dreck. Hab letztes Jahr im Mai dort angerufen, weil ich das Crossfire haben wollte. Zitat: "Das haben wir seit Ende 2006 nicht mehr im Programm."


----------



## Banshee-Driver (23. März 2010)

Cuberius schrieb:


> Der Shop pflegt seine Seite wie Dreck. Hab letztes Jahr im Mai dort angerufen, weil ich das Crossfire haben wollte. Zitat: "Das haben wir seit Ende 2006 nicht mehr im Programm."



Ha ha ha ha ..... Super aktion -kunde ist könig


----------



## gobo (23. März 2010)

lach,das ist ja der hammer


----------



## Knuut (23. März 2010)

So nun auch mein RMX für das Jahr 2010. Ein paar Kleinigkeiten geändert. Andere Gabel rein. So nun habe ich ne 66RC über, wer sie haben will, muss bescheid sagen.


----------



## RattleHead (23. März 2010)

Das steht im SUPER.


----------



## mohrstefan (23. März 2010)

Klasse'n bester!!!!
Nur diese Gelbe, Pest!!!


----------



## RattleHead (23. März 2010)

der richie fahrte ihn mit Deemax


----------



## mohrstefan (23. März 2010)

Hmm 
da sied's gans gut aus.
bis Sattel & Stratline in Pink


----------



## neikless (24. März 2010)

das schwarze gelb kommt sehr sexy auch wenn ich kein deemax freund bin !
wenn das der richie sieht ist es sicher traurig das er jetzt rotwild fahren muss


----------



## Banshee-Driver (24. März 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> das schwarze gelb kommt sehr sexy auch wenn ich kein deemax freund bin !
> wenn das der richie sieht ist es sicher traurig das er jetzt rotwild fahren muss



Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen , schließlich ist er freiwillig zu rotwild und hat rocky mountain ziemlich kritisiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (24. März 2010)

Cool


----------



## neikless (24. März 2010)

RattleHead schrieb:


> der richie fahrte ihn mit Deemax


will es noch mal sehen ist echt gut !
kurbel bash und lrs sind eigentlich sau hässlich aber das gesammtbild passt so gut das mir einer abgeht


----------



## gobo (25. März 2010)

und wieso kritisiert er heute rocky??
war das nicht so das er ein rmx signature haben wollte und die das verneint
haben?!da war doch was,oder.ich weiß es nicht mehr!

mfg


----------



## Banshee-Driver (25. März 2010)

gobo schrieb:


> und wieso kritisiert er heute rocky??
> war das nicht so das er ein rmx signature haben wollte und die das verneint
> haben?!da war doch was,oder.ich weiß es nicht mehr!
> 
> mfg



Es soll so sein das rocky mountain ziemlich festgefahren ist von der eigenen meinung bzw ideen und ratschläge zu geometrie veränderung nimmt man von den pro's nicht an . Die ganze werbung darüber das die stars testen und daraus die verbesserungen gemacht werden stimmt nicht , alles werbung . Das wurde zumindest von schley so erzählt . Zu rotwild ist er gegangen weil sie kleiner sind und auf vorschläge von ihm gleich testen und in die serie einfliessen lassen


----------



## Hoschiii (25. März 2010)

Ich hab da mal ein Problem... Ich will mit der Front tiefer. Da mein Steuersatz (FSA The Pig DH Pro) mal erneuert werden muss, habe ich mir überlegt einen flacher bauenden Steuersatz zu kaufen.

Habt ihr da Erfahrung bzw. Kauftipps ? Wie sieht es mit semi-integrierten Steuersätzen aus ? Hält sowas ?

Ich haben ein 2006er RMX. Also 1 1/8" Steuerrohr.


----------



## mohrstefan (25. März 2010)

warum den nicht, die Lager sind nur Integriet & es ist alles ein bischen KLEINER(SCHMÄLER)


----------



## Hoschiii (25. März 2010)

Für mich sieht es so aus aus hätten die semi integrieten Steuersätze ne sehr kurze Einpresstiefe. Deshalb meine Zweifel.


----------



## mohrstefan (25. März 2010)

Und ?? 
Lagert doch trotsdem gut
Nur ein bischen schmähhler


----------



## Banshee-Driver (25. März 2010)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Und ??
> Lagert doch trotsdem gut
> Nur ein bischen schmähhler



Ist die einpresstiefe gering kann es passieren das sich das steuerrohr weitet weil der steuersatz nicht so viel fläche hat im steuerrohr was bedeutet das sich die kräfte auf weniget fläche verteilt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoschiii (25. März 2010)

Ganz genau das meinte ich. Danke


----------



## mohrstefan (25. März 2010)

Binn se Gebiekt , und Acros AH 22 glaub ich hieß das Teil
Tip top !!!


----------



## Banshee-Driver (25. März 2010)

Bei so ziemlich jeden bike was für dh oder freeride benutzt wird macht ein steuersatz mit min. 20mm einpresstiefe sein ..... Außer beim scream


----------



## Hoschiii (26. März 2010)

Gibt es denn vllt sogar einen semi integrierten Steuersatz mit 20mm+ Einpresstiefe ?

Weitere Meinungen ?


----------



## Banshee-Driver (26. März 2010)

Meines wissends nicht . Je nach gabel schlage ich vor wenn du die front tiefer haben willst , einen steuersatz mit erhöhter einpresstiefe zu nehmen , und als vorbau den direkt mount von Canfield brothers zu nehmen , mit diesem liegt der lenker rund 20 mm tiefer als bei anderen vorbauten


----------



## Hoschiii (27. März 2010)

Das mit dem Steuersatz hat sich eh erledigt. Das passt alles nicht so wie ich mir das gedacht habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (27. März 2010)

Hoschiii schrieb:


> Das mit dem Steuersatz hat sich eh erledigt. Das passt alles nicht so wie ich mir das gedacht habe.


Wieso denn ?


----------



## Hoschiii (27. März 2010)

Weil es keine semi integrierten Steuersätze für mein Steuerrohr gibt. Das hat innen 33.7mm.


----------



## el Lingo (29. März 2010)

Ist doch auch klar! Wie sollen die denn in ein Standart 1 1/8 Zoll Steuerrohr passen?


----------



## neikless (30. März 2010)

jo passt nur in die letzten RMX´es mit 1.5" (onepointfive) Steuerrohr !!!


----------



## Hülzä (4. April 2010)

Hey!
Kann mir jemand so sagen wie breit der Hinterbau beim RMX Team von 2007 ist und was für eine EBL das Innenlager hat? Habe schon gegoogelt aber nichts gefunden...
Danke schonmal


----------



## Mr.Freeride (4. April 2010)

Hi,

150er Hinterbau und 83mm Innenlager


----------



## Niggels (4. April 2010)

150mm Hinterbau und 83mm Innenlager 

E: HMM


----------



## mohrstefan (4. April 2010)

150er HR & 83mm Innenlager,nur das 2004 also das erste hatte 135 HR


----------



## Hülzä (4. April 2010)

Danke Jungs  Schöne Ostern noch


----------



## Cuberius (8. April 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade dabei die Lager beim RMX zu tauschen. Die 4 6804er Lager an den Hebeln hab ich ohne Probleme rausbekommen, nur bin ich mir bei den 6 608er Lagern, die in dem unteren Hebel sitzen, nicht ganz so sicher wie ich die am einfachsten rausbekomme. Hat da jemand einen Tip für mich?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (8. April 2010)

Cuberius schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin gerade dabei die Lager beim RMX zu tauschen. Die 4 6804er Lager an den Hebeln hab ich ohne Probleme rausbekommen, nur bin ich mir bei den 6 608er Lagern, die in dem unteren Hebel sitzen, nicht ganz so sicher wie ich die am einfachsten rausbekomme. Hat da jemand einen Tip für mich?
> 
> Gruß


Haaallloooo!!!!
Ist doch ganz enfach
Also 
Du brauchst einen Schraubstock
Mit dem Passendem Röhrchen(Ausen!!) drück'st du ein(LAGER nach dem anderen) raus,
und paralell
 neue rein,geht gans Esy!!
alles klar
Feddisch


----------



## Cuberius (8. April 2010)

Danke für den Tip!
Und nochmal ein Dankeschön an Gobo!
Sobald die neuen drin sind, gibt's ein Feedback.


----------



## Homegrown (9. April 2010)

Huhu.

da wir ja gerade bei den Lagern sind.... Welche Lager brauche ich unten bei der Verbindung Dogbone Rahmen.... Die anderen sind ja 608er....

Danke schonmal für die Hilfe...


----------



## Cuberius (9. April 2010)

Dann meinst du die 3804er (20x32x10).


----------



## Homegrown (11. April 2010)

Schon einmal Danke für deine Hilfe aber, ich habe mich glaube ich geirrt und brauche doch die anderen Lager vom anderen Verbindungsstück zum Rahmen.... Aus einem PDF was ich per Zufall gefunden habe...

Siehe Link http://www.silverfish-uk.com/cms-files/resources/30-04b98ded9448d48f0fc2fc17bb47c64e.pdf

Handelt es sich um ein Nadellager Typ HK 1618 RS

Hoffe es ist nun das richtige....

Haben die da auch gespaart wie bei den anderen Lagern auch ? Könnte ich dann da auch was besseres einbauen was noch mehr hält...

Und wo kriege ich das Teil her ?


----------



## mohrstefan (11. April 2010)

Also
irgend wie,ich weis nicht !!
OK, ich brauchte auch mal ALLE Lager beim RMX NEU, oder auch nicht .
So da nimmste mal en SKF-Katalog zur Hand, und bestellste einen nach dem anderen!
steht doch alles auf den Lagern!!
Auch für alle nachfolgenden( Lagerwickseler)
Und rein damit!!!
PS: Enduro Lager sind bull-schidt


----------



## neikless (12. April 2010)

... so so , dem herr mohr wurde also geholfen  oder nicht ?!

soll heissen der mohrstefan tut gern schlauer als er ist (noch schlauer)
aber keine angst der tut nix ... und trotz der neunmalklugigkeit
hat auch er sich schon des öfteren "verkauft"

in diesem sinne - lieber einmal zuviel gefragt ... ride on !


----------



## Homegrown (12. April 2010)

Ich habe sie übrigens gefunden...

Dachte nur, dass vielleicht schon einmal jemand welche im Internet bestellt hat und der mir da schneller eine Adresse nennen kann...

Damit kann ich mir das ausbauen und nachgucken sparen und direkt in einem Abwasch die Lager tauschen...

Will einfach nicht auf mein RMX derzeit verzichten, ist einfach zu schön wieder damit zu fahren....


----------



## Cuberius (12. April 2010)

Homegrown schrieb:


> Will einfach nicht auf mein RMX verzichten, ist einfach zu schön damit zu fahren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (12. April 2010)

homegrown schrieb:


> will einfach nicht auf mein rmx derzeit verzichten, ist einfach zu schön wieder damit zu fahren....



word !


----------



## Tom-Ass (12. April 2010)

Servus Rocky Gemeinde,

ich kämpfe mit dem Gedanken, meinen Rocky RMX Rahmen abzugeben. Ich glaub einfach, dass ich noch zu sehr an der Dirtbike Schiene hänge...

Ich dachte mir ich schreib einfach mal rein, dass es evtl. abzugeben wäre. Preisvorstellungen kommen von euch.

Hier noch 2 Bilder: 









Rahmen ist die limitierte Crossfire Edition in Größe M. Dämpfer, Gabel, Kettenführung, Sattel/Stütze können auf Wunsch dazugegeben werden, genauso wie eine Diabolus Kurbel mit 3 Fach Kettenblatt und 175er Länge

Bitte realistische Angebote per PM


----------



## Flame-Blade (12. April 2010)

Dirtbikeschiene? Interesse an einem Steppenwolf Twixter hast du nicht zufällig? ^^


----------



## mohrstefan (12. April 2010)

SUPER Teil 
du bereussst es bestimmt Hi
ABER
Viel spaß dem Nachfolger


----------



## gobo (13. April 2010)

wie kann man den rahmen abgeben???häng ihn an die wand!
ohja wie mohrstefan schon sagte,du wirst es bereuen!
hab für meinen rmx auch ein ersatz gefunden und nun hängt es!!!

mfg


----------



## Tom-Ass (13. April 2010)

um ihn mir an die wand zu hängen hab ich leider noch zu wenig einkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberius (13. April 2010)

Ich würd ihn auch lieber behalten. Selten und so wie es ausschaut Super-Zustand!


----------



## Tom-Ass (13. April 2010)

Hab mich jetzt auch doch lieber dazu entschieden, den Frame zu behalten. Ist einfach wie ne Klette das Teil, kriegt man nich los


----------



## mohrstefan (13. April 2010)

Eine gute Wahl


----------



## Cuberius (13. April 2010)

Tom-Ass schrieb:


> Hab mich jetzt auch doch lieber dazu entschieden, den Frame zu behalten. Ist einfach wie ne Klette das Teil, kriegt man nich los


----------



## neikless (14. April 2010)

schade aber verständlich


----------



## Banshee-Driver (15. April 2010)

Tom-Ass schrieb:


> Servus Rocky Gemeinde,
> 
> ich kämpfe mit dem Gedanken, meinen Rocky RMX Rahmen abzugeben. Ich glaub einfach, dass ich noch zu sehr an der Dirtbike Schiene hänge...
> 
> ...


 
So etwas schönes verkauft man doch nicht


----------



## Hülzä (15. April 2010)

Wenn ich das Geld hätte würde ich ihn sofort nehmen....Ich muss ja leider sagen ( BITTE NICHT STEINIGEN!!!!) , dass ich mein RMX fast gegen ein orange 223 getauscht hätte! Kam aber noch der Sinneswandel und werde mein RMX weiter hin fahren


----------



## mohrstefan (15. April 2010)

Nu gib das Teil dem Nic,
ích glaube ,ist in besten HÄNDEN&FÜßen


----------



## neikless (16. April 2010)

zuviel  und oder  ??? 

ein wirklich schönes RMX !!!


----------



## Tom-Ass (16. April 2010)

Rad ist so in 2-3 Wochen fahrbereit denke ich. Also wirds erstmal nicht abgegeben. Brauch ja was schönes für den Sommer zum fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (16. April 2010)

ach komm ...


----------



## the.saint (2. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

möchte mir (1,93m) auch ein Rmx für den Bikepark zulegen (gefällt, funktioniert, gebraucht relativ günstig, robust (unkaputtbar kann ich nicht beurteilen)). Vorzugsweise gebraucht, weil neu gibts den ja eh nimmer^^.
Leider habe ich nicht wirklich einen Überblick bekommen über die einzelnen Modelljahre des Rahmens, und vor allem welche Änderungen/Feinheiten jeweils geändert wurden. 

Und vielleicht noch die "Schwachstellen" (sofern vorhanden ) auf was man achten sollte beim Kauf eines gebrauchten Rahmens. Welches Modelljahr kann man empfehlen?
Wie siehts mit der Ermüdung des Materials aus (vorhanden ist sie immer, manchmal natürlich schneller, manchmal weniger)

Gibts eigentlich irgendwo noch die Möglichkeit sowas in nem Bikepark oder so zu leihen und probe zu fahren?
Danke schon mal.


----------



## Sw!tch (2. Mai 2010)

hey, der 2004er jahrgang hatte einen 135mm Hinterbau sowie ein 73mm Tretlagergewinde, außerdem gabs mitunter Lagerprobleme. 
Ab 05 gab es dann 150mm Hinterbauten und 83mm Gewinde.
 2007 gabs ein Facelift, mit 1.5 Steuerrohr, einen 2°Grad flacheren Lenkwinkel, eine veränderte Dämpferaufnahme, einen schlankeren(schöneren) Hinterbau mit Achsklemmung.

Besonders gut ist das '07er RMX in der Stealth Special Edition und in 18"!

Insgesamt ist das RMX schon sehr unkaputtbar. Liegt wohl leider mitunter am hohen Rahmengewicht, mehr als 5.5 KG.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (2. Mai 2010)

Bei deiner Größe aber auf jeden Fall L
Ich bin genauso groß wie du.
Ich fahre ein 2005er Canuck und würde es im Leben nie wieder hergeben.

Ausleihen und Probe fahre kannst du wohl noch bei Privatleuten machen.


----------



## Hoschiii (5. Mai 2010)

Servus...

Ich habe für mein RMX für die Umlenkung neue Lager bestellt. Auf den Lagern die drin sind steht bei mir 6804 RS. Also bestelle ich (dummerweise blind) 4x6804 RS Lager. Nun sehe ich beim Zerlegen der Umkelnung dass die Lager 9mm breit sind und die 6804 RS die ich bestellt haben nur 7mm. Nach längerem Suchen habe ich keine Lager befunden die 20(innen)x32(außen)x9(Breite) groß sind.

Kann mir jmd von euch die Lagerbezeichnung sagen ? Und wenn es geht auch die der Hauptlager mit Anzahl bitte.


----------



## Cuberius (5. Mai 2010)

Hoschiii schrieb:


> Servus...
> 
> Ich habe für mein RMX für die Umlenkung neue Lager bestellt. Auf den Lagern die drin sind steht bei mir 6804 RS. Also bestelle ich (dummerweise blind) 4x6804 RS Lager. Nun sehe ich beim Zerlegen der Umkelnung dass die Lager 9mm breit sind und die 6804 RS die ich bestellt haben nur 7mm. Nach längerem Suchen habe ich keine Lager befunden die 20(innen)x32(außen)x9(Breite) groß sind.
> 
> Kann mir jmd von euch die Lagerbezeichnung sagen ? Und wenn es geht auch die der Hauptlager mit Anzahl bitte.



Du hast dich etwas vermessen. Es sind 10mm Breite. Lagerbezeichnung: 3804 (20x32x10).


----------



## Hoschiii (5. Mai 2010)

Super danke. Und diese Lager gibt es wie es aussieht nur von Enduro Bearings fÃ¼r ca 18â¬ das StÃ¼ck ?!


----------



## gobo (5. Mai 2010)

du kannt diese auch in einem laden bekommen der kugelager führt!!ist dann nur eine frage des preises.aber fragen kann man ja mal.weil die oberen lager(4stk.) sind nicht unbedigt die gängisten,das ist ein sonder maß!!!

mfg


----------



## Cuberius (5. Mai 2010)

gobo schrieb:


> du kannt diese auch in einem laden bekommen der kugelager führt!!ist dann nur eine frage des preises.aber fragen kann man ja mal.weil die oberen lager(4stk.) sind nicht unbedigt die gängisten,das ist ein sonder maß!!!
> 
> mfg



Stimmt!

Ich hab bei meinem RMX vor kurzem die Lager gewechselt. Hab mir die Enduro gekauft, da diese am schnellsten zu bekommen waren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (5. Mai 2010)

Cuberius schrieb:


> Stimmt!
> 
> Ich hab bei meinem RMX vor kurzem die Lager gewechselt. Hab mir die Enduro gekauft, da diese am schnellsten zu bekommen waren.


  die halten ne Zeit
SKF!!! wäre ne besser Wahl gewesen (LANGFRISTIG)


----------



## Tom-Ass (9. Mai 2010)

Langsam wirds.

Entschuldigt bitte das Foto, Vater ist mit der Canon abgezischt, da bleibt mir nurnoch das gute Iphone 





- Race Face Diabolus Kurbel mit E-13 Kettenblatt ( 38 Z)
- Avid Juicy 7 Bremsen ( mit 203er Scheiben)
- Shimano DX Pedale ( Lange Pins kommen noch)
- Hinteres Laufrad ( Ringle Abbah auf Atomlab Trailpimp) kommt die nächste Woche.
- Vorne vorerst Sun Rims Single Track auf DT Swiss Onyx Nabe. ( Kommt noch Atomlab Trailpimp auf Ringle Nabe)
- Sram x9 Schaltwerk mit Trigger flackt hier schon rum
- Schaft wird noch gekürzt

Kabelbinder werden noch schwarz, hatte leider nur grüne daheim


----------



## gobo (10. Mai 2010)

sieht ja richtig lecker aus,aber was ist das für ein lenker??


----------



## Hülzä (10. Mai 2010)

Hey Jungs.
Aus gesundheitlichen Gründen muss ich leider mein Bike verkaufen und wollte jetzt mal fragen wie viel ich noch für mein RMX Team Rahmen in Rot verlangen kann...Es ist eine etwas größere Macke unter der Schwinge hinten links...nichts weltbewegends...sonst nur minimalste Macken.
Danke euch schon mal!
Gruß


----------



## Tom-Ass (10. Mai 2010)

gobo schrieb:


> sieht ja richtig lecker aus,aber was ist das für ein lenker??



Deity Lenker mit 50mm Rise und 710mm Breite. Den teste ich einfach mal auf dem RMX weil er in der Krabbelkiste rungeflogen ist. Vllt. kommt noch etwas breiteres und flacheres ála Race Face Atlas.


----------



## Sw!tch (10. Mai 2010)

hihi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom-Ass (10. Mai 2010)

extrem schön !


----------



## Sw!tch (10. Mai 2010)

danke! 
 zu nem crossfire würd' ich aber auch nicht nein sagen!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (11. Mai 2010)

oh ja...diese Boxxer kommt extrem gut in deinem Stealth 
gooile Kiste


----------



## dom92 (13. Mai 2010)

schon geil, aber willst du nicht mal die röllchen von der mrp schwärzen??


----------



## Sw!tch (13. Mai 2010)

das ist überhaupt die idee! DU schenkst mir schwarze zum geburtstag!


----------



## Hülzä (13. Mai 2010)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=272427


----------



## Mr.Freeride (13. Mai 2010)

Njoa


----------



## dom92 (13. Mai 2010)

wenn ich die noch bekomm,.. ansonsten gibst du mir deine, und die werden dann schon schwarz^^


----------



## mohrstefan (13. Mai 2010)

Puuuuuuu


----------



## Tom-Ass (16. Mai 2010)

Langsam wirds.

Schaft wird noch gekürzt, Schaltzug und Kette kommen morgen rein und demnächst dann noch ein vorderes Laufrad bestehend aus: Atomlab Trailpimp DHR auf Sun Ringle Nabe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swissOZ (16. Mai 2010)

Sorry wegen dem hijack, aber kann mir jemand sagen, ob das RMX in M für 1.80m gross genug ist??? Vielen Dank schonmal.m


----------



## Tom-Ass (16. Mai 2010)

Also meins ist Größe M und es passt ziemlich perfekt. Bin ebenfalls 1.80m groß


----------



## Niggels (17. Mai 2010)

Bei mir ebenfalls


----------



## Tom-Ass (17. Mai 2010)

So, meins ist endlich Fahrbereit. Bilder folgen, falls sich die Sonne mal blicken lässt


----------



## Hülzä (17. Mai 2010)

Ich bin 1,88 und m passt bei mir auch noch


----------



## mohrstefan (17. Mai 2010)

Tom-Ass schrieb:


> So, meins ist endlich Fahrbereit. Bilder folgen, falls sich die Sonne mal blicken lässt


Aber bitte ohne dem Orange!!!


----------



## Tom-Ass (17. Mai 2010)

Weniger Orange, dafür mehr Trails


----------



## mohrstefan (20. Mai 2010)

Tom-Ass schrieb:


> Weniger Orange, dafür mehr Trails


Noch mal Puuuuuuu
Verkaufen tust du , dem Rahmen jahr nich !!
Oder doch ?????


----------



## neikless (31. Mai 2010)

regen zeit ist bastel zeit ...



so 18,3kg also noch was drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom-Ass (31. Mai 2010)

wie fährt sichs mit der Fox ?


----------



## neikless (31. Mai 2010)

von der geo her passt es schon ganz gut
wie es sich mit "so wenig" FW richtig fährt (Park/DH)
kann ich vielleicht nach dem woe berichten ...

soll aber auch nur vorrübergehend sein weil ich nicht
auf meine neue gabel warten kann ich will endlich wieder RMX fahren ...
180/200mm FW arbeiten dann sicher besser zusammen


----------



## Homegrown (31. Mai 2010)

Boah echt schick.... Hätte ich genügend Geld würde ich mir auch noch ein 2007er Rahmen holen und das Canuck an die Wand hängen..... Damn...


----------



## el Lingo (31. Mai 2010)

Nik, was kommt für eine Gabel?


----------



## Corpsegrinder (31. Mai 2010)

Denke eine 180 Fox oder?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (31. Mai 2010)

Leute ich sage es gerne wieder, weil es mich nach dem Umbau wieder so dermassen umgehauen hat.

Verdammt ist das RMX geil. Das macht so irre Spaß. Behaltet alle blos eure Rahmen und kauft lieber noch ein gebrauchten Rahmen in Reserve. 

mein RMX wiegt mittlerweile 19,5 kg wuhuu
es waren mal 21,5 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (31. Mai 2010)

Da lag es lange rum aber es gehört noch lange nicht zum alten Eisen


----------



## neikless (2. Juni 2010)




----------



## Sw!tch (2. Juni 2010)

ein mann ein wort. du sau


----------



## neikless (2. Juni 2010)

... eben noch auf dem AUGUSTINER kasten ... jetzt schon im RMX
werde nach dem langen Wochenende im Bay.Wald weiter berichten ...



sicher gibts dann auch weitere bilder bisher diese schnapps´schüsse



... so knapp über 19 kg ... mein Ziel von ca. oder < 18,5kg (ohne luft) kommt also näher ...
+ es soll noch etwas abspecken & farbenfroher/bunter werden


----------



## Mr.Freeride (2. Juni 2010)

na das sieht doch besser aus!


----------



## neikless (2. Juni 2010)

@ Mr.Freeride "danke"


----------



## RattleHead (2. Juni 2010)

Sehr schon...........stimt es das er kaum hoher aufbaut als der 36 160?


----------



## mohrstefan (2. Juni 2010)

Ich weis net
ein RMX ohne Doppel,is nix!!??


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (2. Juni 2010)

Wieso ist die Bremsleitung so komisch an der Gabel verlegt?


----------



## mohrstefan (2. Juni 2010)

Stimmt-- warummm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (3. Juni 2010)

vielleicht weil die bremsleitung noch zu lang ist ,
oder es mir so gefällt.


----------



## gobo (3. Juni 2010)

mohrstefan:
ich finde wohl das das rmx besser zu händeln ist mit einer sc als mit einer dc!!
und wenn vorne noch eine 180mm fork drinne ist,ist es doch perfekt.
bin auch gespannt wie die neue fox funzt!

mfg


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (3. Juni 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> vielleicht weil die bremsleitung noch zu lang ist ,
> oder es mir so gefällt.



Zu lang würde ich noch gelten lassen, aber das es dir so gefällt glaub ich nicht. Bist ja ein Rocky Fahrer und die haben Geschmack.


----------



## neikless (6. Juni 2010)

Also nach dem bay.Wald Wochenende darf ich kurz berichten :

*mega-ober-affen-titten-geil!!!* sowohl der Park in B´mais als auch
die Fox 36-180 ... im Vergleich zur "normalen 36 deutlich (noch) steifer
fast auf DC Niveau das man 2 cm weniger Federweg zu verfügung hat spürt man kaum
bzw nicht negativ die Füxin spricht fox typisch sahnig an und lässt sich toll
abstimmen, worfür ich allerdings einige Zeit/Test-Runs brauchte 
hat man einmal sein setup gefunden lässt das "nochmal-nochmal" gefühl nicht mehr nach 
... wieso erst jetzt ist mein einziger negativ Gedanke !
Die Gabel ist leicht steif und setzt in Sachen Performance Maßstäbe !

Fox 36 Rc2 VAN  



... und ja , das bike wird noch weiter überarbeitet ...


----------



## mohrstefan (6. Juni 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> Also nach dem bay.Wald Wochenende darf ich kurz berichten :
> 
> *mega-ober-affen-titten-geil* sowohl der Park in B´mais als auch
> die Fox 36-180 ... im Vergleich zur "normalen 36 deutlich steifer
> ...


Hört sich Teuer An
Hmm wenn se das Verspricht??!!
Und steif-ist-wie ne doppel.
OK !!!


----------



## gobo (7. Juni 2010)

was ist den derzeitige kurs dafür??laut fox über 1000!kann das??

mfg


----------



## Mr.Freeride (7. Juni 2010)

Geiles Ding


----------



## Cuberius (7. Juni 2010)

gobo schrieb:


> was ist den derzeitige kurs dafÃ¼r??laut fox Ã¼ber 1000â¬!kann das??
> 
> mfg



Die Planung fÃ¼r's Urlaubsgeld?


----------



## gobo (8. Juni 2010)

nene laß mal sonst kann ich hier ausziehen!!hab gestern meine ultimates bekommen und mußte mir schon was überlegen was ich meiner herz allerlibsten sage.aber ich denke sie hat es gechluckt(das mit den felgen!!!!!!).

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberius (8. Juni 2010)

gobo schrieb:


> nene laß mal sonst kann ich hier ausziehen!!hab gestern meine ultimates bekommen und mußte mir schon was überlegen was ich meiner herz allerlibsten sage.



Wirkt bei Frauen nicht eine reichlich gedeckte Kreditkarte Wunder? 



gobo schrieb:


> aber ich denke sie hat es gechluckt(das mit den felgen!!!!!!).


----------



## Mr.Freeride (9. Juni 2010)

Würde jemand sein 07 RMX in L gegen mein Flatline in L tauschen?


----------



## neikless (9. Juni 2010)

und wenn jemand eins 2006/2007er RMX in M abzugeben hat bitte bei mir melden
zum tausch steht zb ein intense ss bereit siehe meine bikemarkt anzeigen 

um beim Thema zu bleiben:







rider : mr. freeride location: braunlage HARZcore bike : RMX


----------



## gobo (9. Juni 2010)

auf die gefahr hin das ich gesteinigt werde frag ich mal:
warum ein flatline gegen ein rmx tauschen??
könnte mir das jemand erklären?

mfg


----------



## neikless (9. Juni 2010)

nein bitte micht fragen , keine lust auf die diskussionen !

weil jemand lieber RMX als Flatline fährt


----------



## gobo (9. Juni 2010)

ok,ich wollte es nur wissen,nicht diskutieren,sorry.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (10. Juni 2010)

In meinen Augen faehrt sich das RMX 1000x geiler und verspielter!
Ach und ich habe Sorge das meinem RMX doch mal was passiert. Dann habe ich gleich Ersatz im Keller ;-)


----------



## mohrstefan (10. Juni 2010)

Riiiiiccchtiiiiiiig
Binn auch mal soon Panser PROBIERT


----------



## Morti (14. Juni 2010)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Riiiiiccchtiiiiiiig
> Binn auch mal soon Panser PROBIERT



muss man das verstehen?


----------



## gobo (14. Juni 2010)

ist nur was für insider,nee war ein scherz.


----------



## mohrstefan (14. Juni 2010)

gobo schrieb:


> ist nur was für insider,nee war ein scherz.


----------



## Cuberius (14. Juni 2010)

gobo schrieb:


> ist nur was für insider,...



aber irgendwie doch schon!


----------



## gobo (15. Juni 2010)

lach


----------



## Jako (15. Juni 2010)

yeah  mein RMX, 18,2 kg wie auf dem foto..... als bremsen habe ich die hope M4 (adapter haben gefehlt),  alternativ mit DC Bomber oder Fox 40 rc2 oder mit MZ coil dämpfer.....gelbe deemax waren auch noch dabei..... gruß jako


----------



## neikless (15. Juni 2010)

ach ... du hast schon eins , und was für eins


----------



## Cuberius (15. Juni 2010)

@jako:

HAMMER!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (16. Juni 2010)

Ich bekomme Lust, mir auch eins aufzubauen, anstelle des Switch...


----------



## neikless (16. Juni 2010)

tu es !


----------



## el Lingo (16. Juni 2010)

Hat jemand einen 19,5er???


----------



## neikless (16. Juni 2010)

der niko ja  aber der wird es nicht hergeben
meinst du nicht 18" würde besser passen

*RMX-Rocky Treffen**18.-19.Sep. B´mais*
(siehe Tremine & Treffen 2010)


----------



## el Lingo (16. Juni 2010)

Ich hatte vorher nur 18er Bikes und die gingen auch extrem gut. Aber bei 193cm fühlen sich die etwas größeren Bikes auch gut an. Im Moment steht aber die Überlegung im Raum, komplett auf ein Nicolai AM umzusteigen, 170mm bei knapp 15kg Gewicht taugen sowohl für Tour als auch für Park.


----------



## neikless (16. Juni 2010)

ach so groß bist du ... 200mm bei 18kg ist doch auch okay 
bin kein nicolai fan ... mag den industriellen look nicht so , 
wie ein osteuropäischer Traktor 
sind funktionell und verarbeitung und quali sicher absolut top !


----------



## gobo (16. Juni 2010)

sehr schönes rad


----------



## el Lingo (16. Juni 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> ach so groß bist du ... 200mm bei 18kg ist doch auch okay



Was hast Du denn gedacht, wie groß ich bin?


----------



## neikless (16. Juni 2010)

ich dachte so 180-185 siehst auf den bilder gar nicht so groß aus 
okay über 190 lass ich mir 19,5er gefallen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (16. Juni 2010)

geiles stealth!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. Juni 2010)

definitiv......jetzt sag aber nicht das du es dem Corbsegrinder geklaut hast.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (16. Juni 2010)

Nein der hat seins noch und wird es auch nicht hergeben


----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. Juni 2010)

sehr schön


----------



## Jako (17. Juni 2010)

hallo rmx-fahrer, 
was wiegt ihr denn so (entschuldigt die indiskrete frage, aber ihr seid ja keine mädchen), und welche feder fahrt ihr in eurem coildämpfer? danke für die info......gruß jako


----------



## Hoschiii (17. Juni 2010)

ich wiege knapp über 90 kilo (ohne ausrüstung) und fahre eine 600er feder. ist allerdings relativ straff.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (17. Juni 2010)

ich habe momentan 83 kg fahre eine 600 ti feder
ist schon straff vielleicht geh ich auf 550 bin ich auch 
früher immer mit 75 kg gefahren und vielleicht komm ich da
wieder hin 

bin in switchs rmx eine 500er gefahren (richtig alex ?)
geht noch ist mir aber fast schon zu weich , so zum heizen super
aber dann große schläge oder mal ne unsaubere landung , kommt bei mir vor, ...


----------



## Sw!tch (17. Juni 2010)

nope, ich hab ne 450er drin! wiege 76kg morgens&naggisch.

funktioniert für mich perfekt. das rad klebt am boden, es schlägt auch bei dicken dingern höchstens leicht durch


----------



## Cuberius (17. Juni 2010)

Ich fahre bei einem Gewicht von 71kg inkl. Klamotten, Helm,... ne 400er Feder.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (17. Juni 2010)

ich bin lange Zeit ne 600er gefahren ging gut.
habe jetzt gewechselt auf 550er geht besser. Mal sehen wie es sich bei größeren Sprüngen verhält.

Ach ja ca. 86 kg mit Ausrüstung ca. 88 denke ich


----------



## SchrottRox (18. Juni 2010)

400er Feder bei 83kg fahrfertig. Sofafeeling pur 450er wäre besser...


----------



## RattleHead (18. Juni 2010)

Der Stealth ist der Uber RMX! Sehr sehr schon!


----------



## numinisflo (20. Juni 2010)

Ich bin im RMX eine 450er Feder gefahren bei ca. 70 kg ohne Accessoires. Hat für mich optimal gepasst.


----------



## Nasum (12. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab da mal ne bescheidene Frage.Erstmal allerdings muss ich sagen das ich z.Z. ein RM Switch fahre.Leider hatte ich dort einen Riss im Schwingenlager entdeckt.Ich hab es schweißen lassen aber denoch möchte ich einen neuen Rahmen.

Zu meiner Frage...wie fährt sich ein RMX mit einer Fox Van rc2 160mm Federweg?Ich hab eine in meinem Switch und ich überleg mir ein RMX zuzulegen und daher wollte ich wissen wie die sich im Bike verhält....natürlich von der Geometrie desd Bikes.Eigentlich ist ja das RMX für etwas "größere" Gabeln ausgelegt.

Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## Cuberius (12. Juli 2010)

Wende dich mal an Neikless, ich glaube seine Freundin hat/-te eine 160mm Fox im RMX.


----------



## neikless (12. Juli 2010)

von der geo her kein problem die 36er (160) baut gleich hoch wie die mit 180mm
wenn dir der federweg reicht sicher kein problem oder übergangsweise ...
ich nutze etwas mehr federweg im heck daher passt mir mein RMX mit 180 in der front und 200mm im heck optimal ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nasum (13. Juli 2010)

Vielen  Dank für die Auskunft.


----------



## Jako (15. Juli 2010)

....das RMX ist der wahnsinn  mit luftfahrwerk und 180mm SC super wendig und agil..... jetzt habe ich mal coil und DC eingebaut.... bin gespannt wie der vergleich zum flatline ausfällt.... gruß jako


----------



## Sw!tch (16. Juli 2010)

würdiger aufbau


----------



## martensch (18. Juli 2010)

wirklich wunderschön, genau so wie ich es gerne hätte, vielleicht mit eine weissen FOX 40...


----------



## neikless (18. Juli 2010)

ne schwarze 40 wenn schon !


----------



## martensch (18. Juli 2010)

Nene, ich hätte das so meine Ideen... Schwarz / Weiss. Weisse Fox 40 und weisse Rims... Würde bestimmt Hamme aussehen. Aber eben, erstens, hab ich kein RMX und 2tens hätte ich momentan weder Zeit noch Geld eins aufzubauen... Aber was noch nicht ist, kann ja noch werden!


----------



## neikless (18. Juli 2010)

OMG... meinen geschmack würdest du damit nicht treffen also hoffe ich das du weder zeit noch geld bekommst  (spaß) 
oder das mit zunehmenden reichtum und zeit auch der geschmack mitwächst  ein RMX ist da eine gute basis


----------



## martensch (18. Juli 2010)

*lach* zum Glück sind die Geschmäcker verschieden... 

Noch besser als ein Stealth wäre ein Canuck mit weisser FOX 40 und weissen Rims... Aber lassen wir`s mal, ich finde vermutlich weder ein Stealth noch ein Canuck. Obwohl erst im Herbst / Winter wieder Zeit und Geld vorhanden...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (23. Juli 2010)

Servus,
leider wieder zurück aus PDS.
In besonders in Chatel war das RMX wieder voll in seinem Element und wurde wieder schön gereizt 

Das RMX versprüht immer noch seinen Reiz! Eine Truppe Engländer mit Sunday und dem neuen Transition waren voll begeistern von dem Rahmen und kriegten sich kaum noch ein  "Real Big Mountain!" sagten sie immer 

die 888 WC passt perfekt zum Stealth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flame-Blade (23. Juli 2010)

Ist ja auch ein verdammt schönes Rad!


----------



## numinisflo (24. Juli 2010)

Jako schrieb:


>





Mr.Freeride schrieb:


>



Das muss man mal zitieren! Zwei wirklich wunderschöne Bikes. Irgendwie trauer ich meinem RMX doch ein wenig hinterher, auch wenn der Nachfolger auch nicht verkehrt ist.

Auf jeden Fall zwei geniale Bikes!


----------



## Cuberius (24. Juli 2010)

Defenitiv zwei sehr schöne Bikes! 
Werd mir irgendwann auch nochmal nen RMX-Rahmen als Ersatz holen. Will dieses Bike echt nicht mehr missen!
Mir gefällt auch die 888 im Stealth super. Ne weiße würde nicht so gut kommen.


----------



## JW12010 (2. August 2010)

die beiden RMX sind einfach der hammer


----------



## neikless (9. August 2010)

mini rmx auch wenn es von aluteck kommt


----------



## gobo (9. August 2010)

na ich glaub das ich meins auch nochmal aufbaue,warum nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberius (10. August 2010)

gobo schrieb:


> na ich glaub das ich meins auch nochmal aufbaue,warum nicht?



Das Mini-RMX?


----------



## gobo (10. August 2010)

neeee hab mein canuck an der wand hängen,ich hatte es anfang des jahres zerlegt und wollte es eigentlich nicht mehr fahren.aber nun kribbelt es wieder,na mal sehen.

mfg


----------



## Cuberius (10. August 2010)

gobo schrieb:


> neeee hab mein canuck an der wand hängen,ich hatte es anfang des jahres zerlegt und wollte es eigentlich nicht mehr fahren.aber nun kribbelt es wieder,na mal sehen.
> 
> mfg



Das hab ich mir fast gedacht. 
Und das Kribbeln wird noch schlimmer...


----------



## gobo (11. August 2010)

evtl. sollte ich mal meinen hausarzt kontaktieren,wegen dem kribbeln.
aber eigentlich ist der rahmen zu schade um gefahren zu werden!!ich überleg mir das noch mal.

mfg


----------



## Mr.Freeride (11. August 2010)

manchmal denke ich mir das dann auch.......aber dann fängt er von alleine an zu schreien und will hart ran genommen werden  dafür ist er da

Ich glaube erst wenn er zerbrochen ist, wird er ruhen.


----------



## gobo (11. August 2010)

na ich weiß net,wenn er denn zerbrochen ist dann tuts weh!
und das gerade bei dir!

mfg


----------



## Corvus66 (16. August 2010)

Greetings in the name of Jah RastafarI


----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. August 2010)

ja dann muss man sich vor dem Bruch rechtzeitig um ein Ersatzrahmen kümmern


----------



## mohrstefan (16. August 2010)

Puuuuu
Super,Super


----------



## gobo (16. August 2010)

corvus:
schöner rahmen aber wie kann man einen rmx rahmen so eine farbe verpassen,sorry pott häßlich:kotz:.
in meinen augen eine schande!!

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (16. August 2010)

Hey 
Immer GRÜN;SCHWARZ:ROT;CUNACK;GELB;BRAUN;GRÜN;WEISS Habe ich was vergessen ???


----------



## gobo (16. August 2010)

ja gut aber ich mags halt original


----------



## mohrstefan (16. August 2010)

Es gibt doch keine SCHÖNE ORIGINALE mehr,sind doch alle artgerecht verheitzt
 oder??


----------



## neikless (16. August 2010)

hat was und ich schau es mir gern an !


Corvus66 schrieb:


> Greetings in the name of Jah RastafarI


ich liebe farben !


----------



## Cuberius (16. August 2010)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> ...,sind doch alle artgerecht verheitzt
> oder??



Wie will man ein RMX verheizen? 
So lange es kein 04er ist?


----------



## mohrstefan (16. August 2010)

Alles bricht !!!


----------



## Sw!tch (17. August 2010)

gotteslästerung! verbrennt ihn und seine ausgeburten der hölle


----------



## mohrstefan (17. August 2010)

Ich Glaube an das RMX, und machen könnt ihr NIX !!


----------



## Jan1210 (19. August 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> hat was und ich schau es mir gern an !
> 
> ich liebe farben !



haha der hammer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (22. August 2010)

Portes Du Soleil 2010, Mont Chery, Les Gets

War fantastisch! Das Bike war auch super! Nur das Hinterrad war einmal recht locker und wollte sich verselbstständigen. Nix da! 

Mit dem Setup hatte ich auch kleine Probleme. Entweder hab ichs so schön fluffig eingestellt, dass alle Bremswellen gut weggebügelt wurden, aber dafür auch die Sprünge... oder ich habs progressiver gestellt, damit ich springen kann, dafür haben mich die Bremswellen ziemlich ausgebremt. Nervig...


----------



## gobo (22. August 2010)

hi
2009 waren wir in morzine,hatte da auch mein rmx dabei und ich fand das wenn man auf den freeride trails bleibt das teil hammer funzt!!
doch wenn man auch mal die ein oder andere schwarze dh runter wollte merkte man schon das es ein freerider ist.aber das teil ist für morzine,chatel etc. wie geschaffen dafür!!

mfg


----------



## Sw!tch (4. Oktober 2010)

mit mehr oder weniger neuen teilen: odi, ifly, geschwärzte röllchen und uralten reifen


----------



## mohrstefan (4. Oktober 2010)

scheeeeeehhhhhh !!!


----------



## neikless (4. Oktober 2010)

mega gut , bis auf den sattel der gefällt mir nicht !


----------



## Sw!tch (5. Oktober 2010)

der ist so windschniddisch, da bin ich gleich doppelt so schnell!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (5. Oktober 2010)

pam pam papam 

joho Alter ich finde es klasse.

Meins zeiht jetzt erste Alterserscheinungen. 
Nachdem das Gewinde im Hinterbau von der Linkbefestigung drauf gegangen ist, habe ich jetzt an dem Link, so wie es aussieht, einen Lagerschaden


----------



## mohrstefan (5. Oktober 2010)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> pam pam papam
> 
> joho Alter ich finde es klasse.
> 
> ...


 Hmm beschreibe näher ??


----------



## Mr.Freeride (5. Oktober 2010)

Lenker = Pam
Laufräder = Pam
Rahmen = Papam


----------



## Mr.Freeride (12. November 2010)

ich habe mir gerade wieder in "Roam" das Segment von Wade Simmons angeschaut.

Der Rahmen!!!!!!!! Mehr geht nicht! 

BAM


----------



## mohrstefan (12. November 2010)

Das Teil war schon,und ist der Börner


----------



## neikless (16. Dezember 2010)

... es lebt ! das kleine grüne mit neuer forke


----------



## mohrstefan (16. Dezember 2010)

Kermit


----------



## Jendo (17. Dezember 2010)

Sehr geil!
Ist das für Dich oder deine Perle?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (17. Dezember 2010)

cool. Will sie keine 36 mehr? Baut es ihr auch zu flach?
Passt aber gut 

Mein RMX bekommt komplett neue Lager, die sind schon ganz schön ruppelig.
Momentan ist es komplett auseinander genommen. Es wird gesäubert, neu gefettet, neue Lager und der Rahmen wird wiedre poliert 
Ach der Dämpfer bekommt ein Service.


----------



## neikless (17. Dezember 2010)

ja das kleine grüne ist das bike meiner besseren hälfte ...





Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> cool. Will sie keine 36 mehr? Baut es ihr auch zu flach?


 was Sie will ? das entscheide ja wohl immer noch ICH 
ich find die travis passt einfach gut, und die gelegenheit war günstig.

die LUFT ist raus !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Hannibal (17. Dezember 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> was Sie will ? das entscheide ja wohl immer noch ICH


----------



## Mr.Freeride (18. Dezember 2010)

hmpf.......! Na super, mir fehlen die Worte.

Ist jetzt die Frage wie lange der Riss schon da ist und ob es so gravierent ist.

vorm Polieren


----------



## neikless (18. Dezember 2010)

Oh no, er war aber auch schon alt 

viellecht ja nicht so schlimm oder noch zu retten/schweissen ?!


----------



## Nasum (18. Dezember 2010)

Also ich hat nen Riss in meinem Switch am Schwingenlager.Ich wußte auch nicht wie lang der schon da ist und ich hab dann von einem erfahrenen Schweißer mal ne Naht drüber machen lassen...und es hält immernoch.Alle haben NEIN gesagt, Schweiß das nicht aber es hat geklappt. Wenn du dein Bike noch fahren möchtest dann beobachte vlt. noch ein wenig den Riss und wenn du jmd. hast der das kann dann mach ne Schweißnaht drüber und dann passt das wieder Aber geschockt ist man erstmal, das kenne ich.


----------



## gobo (18. Dezember 2010)

muß ja nicht immer gerissen sein,kann auch sein das das material gearbeitet hat und die lackschicht eingerissen ist!
kumpel sein rmx sollte auch nen riss haben,hat sich dann aber rausgestellt das es nur der lack war der nen sprung hatte,also locker bleiben jungs.

mfg


----------



## Mr.Freeride (18. Dezember 2010)

ja ich werde mal schauen ob ich es überprüfen lassen kann.
Da ich nicht weiß wie lange der schon drin ist, werde ich es einfach dabei belassen, weiterfahren und beobachten ob er größer wird. So schnell verlässt mich mein Canuck nicht. 

Trotzdem wird es langsam echt Zeit einen in Reserve zu besorgen


----------



## mohrstefan (20. Januar 2011)

Er verkauft es !!!!!!!!
ich fase es nicht,das kleine grüne!!
http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky-Mountain-RMX-16-5-GREEN-Rahmen-Frame_W0QQitemZ140503045842QQcategoryZ77614QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp5197.m7QQ_trkparmsZalgo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D5%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D6508580184890810977


----------



## gobo (21. Januar 2011)

ja ich war auch ein wenig verwundert,aber was will man machen?


----------



## craft (21. Januar 2011)

Hier mal mein Hobel - irgendwelche Verbesserungvorschläge!? Fox 40 oder so - oder ist die alte 888 noch ganz gut dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (21. Januar 2011)

wie wäre es mit einem schönem Helm ? ha ha 
die front wirkt sehr hoch vielleicht lässt sich da noch was machen ...
genug potenzial zum gewichts-tuning ist ja auch noch da


----------



## Jako (21. Januar 2011)

....keine fox 40! kommt im rmx optisch wirklich nicht so gut - ist einfach zu wuchtig (technisch natürlich 1. sahne).... ich würde eine 180er van rein bauen. gruß jako


----------



## craft (21. Januar 2011)

Der gute Dainese Raptor - über den laß ich nix kommen!


----------



## gobo (21. Januar 2011)

evtl. ne schöne mz 888 in weiß und nen anderen sattel weil der geht mal garnicht!!
und die front was tiefer und wer braucht ne 6 kolben bremse?das teil ist doch hammer schwer!würde ich ersetzen durch ne saint oder auf retro machen und ne gustav m morntieren(ist die den leichter??mmmh).

mfg


----------



## Tom-Ass (21. Januar 2011)

Ich verkauf meins nun auch. Ich stells morgen mal rein wenn ich mehr Zeit hab


----------



## numinisflo (21. Januar 2011)

Jako schrieb:


> ....keine fox 40! kommt im rmx optisch wirklich nicht so gut - ist einfach zu wuchtig (technisch natürlich 1. sahne).... ich würde eine 180er van rein bauen. gruß jako



Ich war sehr glücklich mit der 40 im RMX! Mit der Funktion sowieso, aber gerade in einem wuchtigen Bike wie es das RMX definitiv ist passt die wuchtige 40 super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom-Ass (23. Januar 2011)

Servus, verkauf nun doch mein RMX. So schwer es mir fällt, ich fahr es leider kaum. Wenig Zeit dafür 

Naja hier ist der Link zur Bikemarktanzeige:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/343385/cat/45

greez, Tom


----------



## Mr.Freeride (23. Januar 2011)

aarrgg wieso nicht in 19 Zoll???
Nici das musst du jetzt übernehmen. Denk an die Reserven 


njoa ich finde auch das sie ganz gut reinpasst. 
Wenn man es nur vom Optischen sieht, passt die graue 888 RC3 Evo Ti auch sehr geil da rein 





wenn du eine gut erhaltene 888 RC2X findest bist du auf jeden Fall auf der ganz sicheren Seite.


----------



## neikless (23. Januar 2011)

hm da könnte man schon schwach werden
... aber nur wenn du erst den grünen HULK kaufst
sonst fehlen mir die mittel 
(schade das es kein 2007er ist)


----------



## Xexano (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Craft,

solange Du mit deinem RMX zufrieden bist, würde ich nix dran ändern! 

Aber mal so: Der Vorbau plus Lenker-Rise macht die Front verdammt hoch! Es sieht vorne irgendwie unharmonisch aus. Kommst Du denn wirklich damit so gut zurecht? 
Wenn Du gerne was neues probieren willst: Nimm mal einen wesentlich flacheren Vorbau und einen breiten Lenker mit weniger Rise. 

Achja, und: Evntl. mal überlegen, ob man die Stahlachse hinten nicht gegen etwas leichteres austauschen sollte...  Die originale Stahlachse wiegt viel zuviel! Ich hatte mal bei meinem überlegt, die Stahlachse gegen einen Syntace X-12 auszutauschen. Hat sich aber soweit wieder zerschlagen, weil das System vermutlich nur bei den doofen Litevillern passt... 

Hat jemand ne Idee, welche Rear-Steckachse stattdessen ich nehmen kann (150mm x 12 mm) damit mein RMX wesentlich leichter wird?!


----------



## mohrstefan (23. Januar 2011)

Nic,deine Schublabe ist doch voll mit soon Zeug's


----------



## Flame-Blade (23. Januar 2011)

Xexano schrieb:


> Hey Craft,
> 
> 
> Hat jemand ne Idee, welche Rear-Steckachse stattdessen ich nehmen kann (150mm x 12 mm) damit mein RMX wesentlich leichter wird?!



Hab die Sixpack Nailer Achse....nachgewogen mit 58g


----------



## mohrstefan (23. Januar 2011)

Stimmt 
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...r2-Steckachse-12x150mm-anodized-Mod-2011.html


----------



## Xexano (23. Januar 2011)

Na dann! Perfekt! Danke! Gilt als so gut wie bestellt!


----------



## Tom-Ass (25. Januar 2011)

Servus Community.

Mein letzter Preis, es muss weg.. Sonst kommt´s in die Bucht

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/344260/cat/45/date/1226755312

greez, Tom


----------



## Flame-Blade (26. Januar 2011)

Wären diese doofen Studiengebühren grade nicht,hätte ich ihn dir vllt abgenommen.Schönes Ding...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## craft (27. Januar 2011)

Besten Dank für Tipps und Anregungen! Die Idee mit dem anderen Lenker/Vorbau gefällt mir ganz gut - vielleicht n etwas breiteren flacheren Lenken und evtl. n anderen Vorbau. Gewichtsmäßig hat das Teil 21,5kg - fährt sich troztdem gut - leichter wär sicher besser. Die Hope Bremse ist vielleicht etwas übertrieben - hat aber den Vorteil daß die immer gleich geht - kein überhitzen oder nachlassen der Bremswirkung und außerdem ist es meiner Meinung nach eine der schönsten Bremsen - geht halt nix über gefräst ! Der Rahmen is Größe S ist mir (1,85m) fast etwas zu klein - wenn jemand Interesse hat würde ihn evtl. gegen M tauschen!
Ansonsten sind meine favorites hier die RMX von Dr. Hannibal oder das braune von neikless. Die M. Shiver macht sich optisch auch ganz gut im RMX wie siehts da technisch aus?


----------



## mohrstefan (27. Januar 2011)

Tom-Ass schrieb:


> Servus Community.
> 
> Mein letzter Preis, es muss weg.. Sonst kommt´s in die Bucht
> 
> ...


Ab in die Bucht


----------



## Mr.Freeride (27. Januar 2011)

ai ist das traurig


----------



## Tom-Ass (27. Januar 2011)

Naja traurig weniger. Ich hab keine Lust mehr dass es nurnoch hier rumsteht.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (28. Januar 2011)

nein, dass es für 650,- keiner kaufen will.....und das es nicht 19 Zoll ist


----------



## Tom-Ass (28. Januar 2011)

Bei nen vernünftigen Gebot geb ich es auch günstiger ab.


----------



## gobo (28. Januar 2011)

ist der unterschied sooo groß zwischen 18 und 19zoll????
ich meine das kann aber nicht viel sein!!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (28. Januar 2011)

haha habe ich auch schon drüber nachgedacht.....aber ich brauche schon 19 Zoll.


----------



## Tom-Ass (28. Januar 2011)

Hat sich nun erledigt. Er ist verkauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (28. Januar 2011)

mr.freeride,du bist aber auch ein langer löffel


----------



## Mr.Freeride (28. Januar 2011)

Haben wir uns schon mal gesehen?
Aber ja....stimmt schon. Quasi so groß wie Steve Peat


----------



## gobo (28. Januar 2011)

nee noch nicht aber bei 19 zoll wirste kein 1,75 sein!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (28. Januar 2011)

aso ja

Mist, meine bisher einzige Ansprechperson möchte sein 07er RMX nicht verkaufen...... hmpf


----------



## neikless (28. Januar 2011)

kauf doch Anja´s


----------



## Mr.Freeride (28. Januar 2011)

Louisa will erst mal kein 2ten Bigbike Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (28. Januar 2011)

Die Bremsen sind schon Vermitteld )


----------



## gobo (29. Januar 2011)

ist doch kein bigbike!!
aber ich glaub eure mädels haben plan von der materie,oder!!!da wirds schwer!
aber komm ist doch ein rmx zum richtig guten preis da wird deine freundin doch verständnis haben.


----------



## Lorenz M. (4. Februar 2011)

hab hier ein kleines problem am rmx. wollte meine e.13ls montieren, bekomme sie aber nicht drann. ich kann nur eine schraube für die iscg aufnahme verbaun, da die anderen beiden noch hinter der grundplatte liegen. dazu kommt das ich die kefü nicht weiter drehen kann, da sie dann am rahmen anstöst


----------



## gobo (4. Februar 2011)

was hast du den beim rmx für ein baujahr?und was für einen standart(loch breite) hat deine kefü?


----------



## Lorenz M. (4. Februar 2011)

ist ein 2007er. ist iscg old


----------



## neikless (4. Februar 2011)

vielleicht hast du den falschen ISCG standart ?

ich habe immer einige unterlegscheiben zw. Rahmen und Kefü damit der abstand passt
muss man etwas rumprobieren auch mit Kettenline und Kurbel ...

( ps. die schwarze e.13 an dem grünen RMX da oben wäre zu verkaufen) PN


----------



## Lorenz M. (4. Februar 2011)

das problem ist ja ich hab mir über den bikemarkt ein e gelauft und will jetzt nicht unbedingt noch mal geld ausgeben.

was soll die denn kosten?


----------



## bestmove (6. Februar 2011)

Schönes Wetter heute, gleich ein wenig mit dem RMX spielen gewesen  schon schwer zu bändigen die Schaukel im Tourenbetrieb, da macht das TST dicke Backen


----------



## Jako (6. Februar 2011)

bestmove schrieb:


> Schönes Wetter heute, gleich ein wenig mit dem RMX spielen gewesen  schon schwer zu bändigen die Schaukel im Tourenbetrieb, da macht das TST dicke Backen



.....da hast du aber echt ein sitzsofa drauf gebaut.... ein bischen kommen mir die tränen  viel spaß mit dem teil bestmove, gruß jako


----------



## gobo (7. Februar 2011)

schönes rocky aber warum tust du da keinen kettenstreben schutz drauf??
wäre doch schade wenn die kette da schaden anrichten würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (7. Februar 2011)

Du hast Recht, einiges muß ich noch machen. Sattel und Schaltwerk (LongCage) sind auch noch nicht optimal. Wollte halt erstmal ne Runde drehen bei dem Wetter und bis zur ersten Parksession ist ja noch ein wenig Zeit.


----------



## Lorenz M. (7. Februar 2011)

man kann ganz gut einen schlauch zerschneiden und den über die kettenstrebe ziehen. ich lade gleich mal ein bild hoch von meiner schwinge


----------



## Mr.Freeride (7. Februar 2011)

oh nein, ein alter Schlauch ist viel zu hässlich und verdeckt wahrscheinlich auch noch das weiße Ahornblatt.
Lieber Fensterdichtgummis und dann mit schwarzem Gewebeband rüber. Hält sieht nicht so ******* aus und macht die Arbeit echt gut.

ungefähr so


----------



## Lorenz M. (7. Februar 2011)

so siehts aus
an das ahornblatt hab ich gar nicht gedacht


----------



## bestmove (7. Februar 2011)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> oh nein, ein alter Schlauch ist viel zu hässlich und verdeckt wahrscheinlich auch noch das weiße Ahornblatt.
> Lieber Fensterdichtgummis und dann mit schwarzem Gewebeband rüber. Hält sieht nicht so ******* aus und macht die Arbeit echt gut.
> 
> ungefähr so



Das sieht sehr sauber aus  Das Gewebeband hast du demnach längst drüber geklebt?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (7. Februar 2011)

ganz genau. Da unter ist es weich und gibt kein Ton von sich wenn die Kette drauf schlägt. Beim RMX habe ich weißes Gewebeband verwändet. Und somit ist auch noch die volle Pracht des Canuck Hinterbaus zu sehen


----------



## gobo (7. Februar 2011)

nun lorenz so ganz haut das irgendwie aber auch net hin weil vorne wo die kette über die kefü läuft ist an der kettenstrebe der lack schon weggehauen!


----------



## Lorenz M. (7. Februar 2011)

ja da schon, hätte den schlauch noch weiter ziehn müssen. hab de aber schon so gekauft


----------



## luxuzz (8. Februar 2011)

So nach 2 Jahren Pause, wegen den unterschiedlichsten Problem u.a. Krankheit und Operationen melde ich mich offiziell fürs Jahr 2011 zurück.
Leider geschah dies direkt nach meinem zwei monatigen Aufenthalt in Whistler,
so konnte ich meine Eindrücke und Fähigkeiten leider nicht auf der Strecke daheim ausnutzen...

2 Jahre Pause sind eine lange Zeit und ich hab viel viel nachzulesen, da ich mich mit der Thematik nicht mehr beschäftigt habe.

Weiterhin bin ich stolz auf meinen Hobel der an der Decke hängt, dass es weiterhin soviele Leute gibt die ihn fahren und ihn lieben.

Nun werde ich wohl mit den Wartungen beginnen und mich dann auch aktiv zurückmelden =)



Zum Dichtungsband, eine sehr gute Idee die ich übernehmen werde =)

Btw: Ihr habt echt schöne Hobel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFaker (8. Februar 2011)

liest man doch gerne, wenn es einem wieder besser geht und sich zurückmeldet 

lass krachen


----------



## Xexano (9. Februar 2011)

Der Blaumann ist wieder zurück...


----------



## luxuzz (9. Februar 2011)

Xexano schrieb:


> Der Blaumann ist wieder zurück...



Ich sehe, man kennt mich noch 
Der Trottel aus der Hauptstadt 

Mein neuer Helm ist aber nicht Blau


----------



## Xexano (9. Februar 2011)

Oh, ist der etwa Pink? Das neue Blau sozusagen....


----------



## luxuzz (9. Februar 2011)

Xexano schrieb:


> Oh, ist der etwa Pink? Das neue Blau sozusagen....


Na so ähnlich 
Wollte mir heute erstmal Gabelöl kaufen und dann ist mein Shell Advance 7,5er ausverkauft in 3 Läden -.-"
Wisst ihr was ein Service für ein alten 07er DHX 5 kostet?

Nächste Woche wird der Hobel erstmal in Einzelteile zerlegt, hoffe er ist Rissefrei nach der Whistlertour von damals 
Werde mir die Tage den zulegen:


----------



## gobo (10. Februar 2011)

das kommt drauf an was du alles machen lassen willst,ich glaub komplett sind es(hier in belgien!!)115 euro.
aber so viel unterschied kann ja nicht sein,oder??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxuzz (12. Februar 2011)

Danke =)
Sagt mal was fürn ISCG Typ hat das 06er Rmx eigl?
ISCG oder ISCG 05?
Ich will mir nach meiner damaligen selfmade Carbon Kettenführung, die wirklich vieles gehalten hat mir eine neue zulegen.

Edit:

Ich brauche auch ein neues Lager im Rahmen 
Es ist das Lager, was den oberen mit dem mittleren "Knochen" verbindet.

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere gab es hierfür eine "günstige" alternative als direkt von Bikeaction.
Was würde das Original, die Alternative kosten und woher kann ich dieses beziehen?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus Jungs =)


----------



## luxuzz (14. Februar 2011)

Kann mein Beitrag nicht mehr ändern.
Letzteres wurde geklärt, bleibt die Frage leider noch mit ISCG übrig,

eigentlich peinlich >.<


----------



## mohrstefan (14. Februar 2011)

Ich dachte du wurdest befriedigt


----------



## luxuzz (14. Februar 2011)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Ich dachte du wurdest befriedigt



Hä 

Finde absolut nichts zum Thema ISCG RMX -.-"
Wäre über die Info sehr dankbar


----------



## mohrstefan (14. Februar 2011)

Ich denke du hast diese


----------



## luxuzz (14. Februar 2011)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Ich denke du hast diese



Was soll mir das Bild bringen?
90% aller Kettenführung gibt es in ISCG und ISCG 05...


----------



## mohrstefan (15. Februar 2011)

Frag doch mal Frank Kimmerle ---der Rocky Händler ---


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. Februar 2011)

Das RMX hat den alten Standart. ISCG oder ISCG Old, je nach dem.


----------



## luxuzz (15. Februar 2011)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Das RMX den alten Standart. ISCG oder ISCG Old, je nach dem.



Danke, das ist doch mal ne aussage!


----------



## mohrstefan (15. Februar 2011)

Ist ja auch ein Old Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxuzz (16. Februar 2011)

So,
da es bereits ein paar Anfragen zu den Lagern gab.
GÃ¼nstig beziehen kÃ¶nnt ihr diese bei: 
http://www.kugellagershopberlin.de/index.php?p=imprint&area=1

Ich habe fÃ¼r die groÃen  (4x) Originallager sowie die kleinen, allerdings sogar von SKF (6x) 20â¬ bezahlt. Die SKF Lager in GroÃ wÃ¼rden 16â¬/Stk kosten.


Wie habt ihr die Lager ausgeschlagen? Meine wollen kein mm sich bewegen...


----------



## mohrstefan (16. Februar 2011)

MÜll !!
SKF ist die Macht !!


----------



## luxuzz (17. Februar 2011)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> MÜll !!
> SKF ist die Macht !!



Hab mir für die großen Lager die "Originale" nochmals für 2/stk gekauft, wenn diese wieder 2 Jahre halten bin ich zufrieden.
Die kleineren Lager im unteren Teil des einteiligen Knochens, von denen man 6 Stück benötigt habe ich mir von SKF für 2,5/Stk geholt =)

Nun sind meine Lager im Diabolus Innenlager noch flöten gegangen...
Dort hab ich mir gerade noch 2 SKF Lager für insgesamt 20 geholt, anstatt wie vom Hersteller, der nicht einmal eine Firma für die Lager nennt für 25/Stk....


Der aufgeführte Laden kann euch die Lager von jeder größeren Firma bestellen, siehe im Kleingedruckten ganz unten


----------



## mohrstefan (17. Februar 2011)

luxuzz schrieb:


> Hab mir für die großen Lager die "Originale" nochmals für 2/stk gekauft, wenn diese wieder 2 Jahre halten bin ich zufrieden.
> Die kleineren Lager im unteren Teil des einteiligen Knochens, von denen man 6 Stück benötigt habe ich mir von SKF für 2,5/Stk geholt =)
> 
> Nun sind meine Lager im Diabolus Innenlager noch flöten gegangen...
> ...


 Gut Gaymacht


----------



## Hoschiii (21. Februar 2011)

Hallo liebe RMX Gemeinde. 

Ich suche die Bezeichnung der beiden Hauptschwingenlager. Habe die Schwinge schon demontiert, aber kann die Bezeichnung leider nicht mehr entziffern.


----------



## luxuzz (21. Februar 2011)

Hoschiii schrieb:


> Hallo liebe RMX Gemeinde.
> 
> Ich suche die Bezeichnung der beiden Hauptschwingenlager. Habe die Schwinge schon demontiert, aber kann die Bezeichnung leider nicht mehr entziffern.



Kann ich dir morgen sagen. Meine Lager liegen gerade im Bikeshop und werden eingepresst.

Lg


----------



## gobo (21. Februar 2011)

ina 45
3804 2z

für die vier hauptlager!

mfg


----------



## Hoschiii (21. Februar 2011)

Nicht dass wir uns missverstehen. Ich meine das markierte Lager. Sorry für die Bildgröße...


----------



## mohrstefan (21. Februar 2011)

Die haben immer ein offenes Ohr !!!
http://www.bikeaction.de/index.php/tech-support/rocky-mountain.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (21. Februar 2011)

coole ausrüstung !!!


----------



## Hoschiii (21. Februar 2011)

Also. Die Schwingenlager heißen laut Rocky Datenblatt "HK 1618 RS". 

Habe bei google nach einem Lagershop gesucht der diese führt. Vergeblich. Finde auch die 3804 2RS nur für 20 Euro das Stück.

Weiß jmd einen Shop der diese Lager zu einem günstigen Preis führt? (bitte keine Diskussion über Preise für hochwertige Lager)


----------



## luxuzz (21. Februar 2011)

Die 3804 Rs  und das Nadellager bekommst du "günstig" bei Hibike:
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...5980eea94/Rocky-Mountain-RMX-Ersatzlager.html

Ansonsten nach SKF Lagern schauen die kosten aber etwas mehr (ca 16/stk)


----------



## mohrstefan (21. Februar 2011)

Sach ma ????
Ruft doch bei Bikeaction Morgen an las dier die grösse durchgeben.
und bestell bei SKF!!!!!!!


----------



## luxuzz (26. Februar 2011)

Nachdem man ja bereits feststellen durfte, dass die Bezeichnung auf den Dichtringen der 4-Hauptlager falsch ist (6804rs, anstatt 3804 2rs) bin ich gerade etwas verwirrt:

Grund: Gleiche Bezeichnung zwei verschiedene Angaben zur MaÃe:
1. CRC fÃ¼r 8,50â¬ 21,5x31x12
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=37411
2. Riderzone fÃ¼r 20â¬ 20x32x10 
http://www.riderzone.de//product_info.php/info/p2896_Enduro-Bearings-Lager-3804-2RS-20x32x10-.html


Anfrage bei SKF lÃ¤uft bereits, warte noch auf eine Antwort. WÃ¼rde aber 2 Endurolager bevorzugen (Preis)


----------



## mohrstefan (27. Februar 2011)

Die Endurolager sind mist !!!!
Nach meinen Erfahrungen ist SKF die erste Wahl!!
Egal ob Radlager oder Rahmen 
Da sollte man nicht sparen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxuzz (1. März 2011)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Die Endurolager sind mist !!!!
> Nach meinen Erfahrungen ist SKF die erste Wahl!!
> Egal ob Radlager oder Rahmen
> Da sollte man nicht sparen!!



Wie kommst du bitte auf die SKF?
SKF stellt keine 3804 2rs Lager her!!
Die 38er Reihe ist eine Spezialanfertigung von INA.
Kostenpunkt bei INA 28â¬/stk, leider derzeit ausverkauft.
Einzige Alternative zu INA ist Enduro Bearins mit 19,99â¬/Stk.

Wenn du immer SKF erwÃ¤hnst, hast du dir etwa die 6804er in den Rahmen gemacht?
Das wÃ¤re die einreihige Variante von SKF


----------



## neikless (1. März 2011)

der babbelt einfach nur ... nur bla bla


----------



## Cuberius (1. März 2011)

luxuzz schrieb:


> Wie kommst du bitte auf die SKF?
> SKF stellt keine 3804 2rs Lager her!!
> Die 38er Reihe ist eine Spezialanfertigung von INA.
> Kostenpunkt bei INA 28/stk, leider derzeit ausverkauft.
> ...



Mohrstefan ist bestimmt SKF-Vertreter und muß irgendwie an seine Verkaufszahlen kommen!


----------



## mohrstefan (1. März 2011)

OK 
Nimm Enduro,fahre ich auch gern


----------



## mohrstefan (2. März 2011)

So, habe mal Gewühlt und siehe da noch welche gefunden !!
Gute Enduro und andere)
Brauche sie wohl in diesen Leben nicht mehr )
bei interesse 5 pro !!!
<a href="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/845783"><img src="http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/4/1/8/1/4/_/medium/Bild439.jpg" title="RMX Lager" alt="photo" /></a>


----------



## neikless (2. März 2011)

... du darfst sie mir schenken, für meine Heiligkeit und Güte !


----------



## mohrstefan (2. März 2011)

Und,was du damit machen ??


----------



## neikless (2. März 2011)

irgendwann brauche ich sie ! (noch in diesem Leben)


----------



## luxuzz (2. März 2011)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> *Die Endurolager sind mist !!!!*
> Nach meinen Erfahrungen ist SKF die erste Wahl!!
> Egal ob Radlager oder Rahmen
> *Da sollte man nicht sparen!!*





mohrstefan schrieb:


> :hÃ¼pf:OK
> *Nimm Enduro,fahre ich auch gern*





mohrstefan schrieb:


> So, habe mal GewÃ¼hlt und siehe da noch welche gefunden !!
> *Gute Enduro *und andere)
> Brauche sie wohl in diesen Leben nicht mehr )
> bei interesse 5â¬ pro !!!



Schon genial wie man so schnell einen Sinneswandel durchleben kann und auch Posting ignorierst.
Also nach deiner Aussage verkaufst du gerade Mist  
Was sind denn bitte die anderen? Es gibt nur Enduro und INA!?


----------



## mohrstefan (3. März 2011)

Ja !!!!
bitte schön !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (3. März 2011)

jetzt ist mohr stefan bockig!hahahaha,hammer


----------



## mohrstefan (3. März 2011)

Hi Hi
M...mit der endsprechenden Vorbehandlung sind die Lager auch nicht schlecht
Der Hingterbau (Kugeln) muß sich ja nur ne 1/4 Umdrehungen bewegen
und Dreck,Staub,Wasser,USW abhalten
Love is ride
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Wb_NWJSxCk&NR=1"]YouTube        - A Tribute To The RMX[/nomedia]


----------



## Cuberius (3. März 2011)

Jetzt, wo ich das Video gesehen habe, bin ich richtig heiß auf Samstag. Dann kann ich hoffentlich endlich wieder mein RMX nach ner längeren Umbauphase wieder fahren. Warte zur Zeit auf das letzte Teil.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (9. März 2011)

Meins


----------



## neikless (9. März 2011)

sehr schön da bekomme ich dirkt wieder lust meins aufzubauen
wieso jetzt mit coil hattest du nicht den roco air drin ?


----------



## numinisflo (9. März 2011)

Sehr geiles RMX. Es ist und bleibt einfach ein toller Rahmen.


----------



## SchrottRox (9. März 2011)

Au ja....des isch Klasse!!! Ich freu mich schon, wenn die Bikeparks wieder aufmachen dann wird meines auch wieder abgestaubt

Leider sieht man die RMX´e immer seltener


----------



## RattleHead (9. März 2011)

@corpsegrinder schonste RMX und Rocky ever!


----------



## luxuzz (9. März 2011)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Au ja....des isch Klasse!!! Ich freu mich schon, wenn die Bikeparks wieder aufmachen dann wird meines auch wieder abgestaubt
> 
> Leider sieht man die RMX´e immer seltener



Das stimmt.
Meins ist dafür bald wieder fertig 

Neu sind dann:
Hinterbau, 5050x Pads, Bremssattel, Dämpferfeder weiss neu gepulvert.

Kettenführung : Superstar Plasmachain
Kettenblattt: Carboncage 40t blau
Bashguard: E-thirteen weiss
Felgen: Atomlab 26" 36L weiss
Steckachse: Superstars blau
Griffe: Superstars
Sattel: specialized indie 155mm
Innenlager: Hope 83mm blau
Schaltzug: jagwire weiss 
Schläuche: Maxxis Fr

Für die Nacht gibs dann die Tage noch die 
Magicshine MJ-836 sowie für hinten das Smart Superflash 

Nun wart ich nur noch auf 3 Teile davon, sowie auf neue Lager für den Rahmen die durch sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (10. März 2011)

... hört sich nach einem richtigen luxuzz aufbau an ... 
wie war das damals "weiss und blau schmückt die ..."


----------



## luxuzz (10. März 2011)

neikless schrieb:


> ... hört sich nach einem richtigen luxuzz aufbau an ...
> wie war das damals "weiss und blau schmückt die ..."



...schicke alte Sau 
Naja wenn ich schon leichtere Felgen nehme, dann auch in weiss 
Ist ja nicht das ich mir hier wegen der Optik CC/XC oder gar Road Teile ans Fahrrad klatsche


----------



## Corpsegrinder (10. März 2011)

neikless schrieb:


> sehr schön da bekomme ich dirkt wieder lust meins aufzubauen
> wieso jetzt mit coil hattest du nicht den roco air drin ?



Den Air hab ich noch. Kommt auch wieder rein nach erfolgtem Service


----------



## mohrstefan (10. März 2011)

Air, an en RMX ????


----------



## luxuzz (10. März 2011)

Sacht mal wielange ist die Garantie eigl auf Risse beim RMX Rahmen ?
Hab einen 3mm Riss am Steuerrohr - Unterrohr entdeckt :'(


----------



## Soulbrother (10. März 2011)

Corpsegrinder schrieb:


> Den Air hab ich noch. Kommt auch wieder rein nach erfolgtem Service



Sehr schön,dann isses auch wieder perfekt!  ...ich dachte schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (10. März 2011)

luxuzz schrieb:


> Sacht mal wielange ist die Garantie eigl auf Risse beim RMX Rahmen ?
> Hab einen 3mm Riss am Steuerrohr - Unterrohr entdeckt :'(



Mein Beileid! 

Hier die Garantiebestimmungen, drück dir die Daumen, dass da noch was geht: http://www.bikes.com/main+de+03_400+garantie.html


----------



## luxuzz (10. März 2011)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Mein Beileid!
> 
> Hier die Garantiebestimmungen, drÃ¼ck dir die Daumen, dass da noch was geht: http://www.bikes.com/main+de+03_400+garantie.html


Vielen Dank

HÃ¤tte ich mal mein Fahrrad direkt nach dem WHistlertrip kontrolliert und nicht 2 Jahre an der Decke hÃ¤ngen lassen...
So glaub ich kaum das da noch etwas geht 
Mal schauen ob der Riss tiefer ist, wenn ja wird er erstmal geschweiÃt.
Derzeit habe ich kein Geld fÃ¼r ein neuen Rahmen 

Wenn es Mal dazu kommen sollte wÃ¼rde es aber ein Devinci Wilson oder Intense Socom.


Edit:
Garantie ist erloschen. Bikeaction will 1600â¬ fÃ¼r einen neuen, die haben doch ne Klatsche..
Ich hab damals nur 1200â¬ vor 5 Jahren bezahlt oO.. Dann werd ich mir den Riss genauer angucken mÃ¼ssen.
Hoffe es ist erstmal nur im Lack...


----------



## luxuzz (11. März 2011)

Hier einmal ein Foto davon 
Der Riss ist 1cm lang, bislang leider nicht bekannt ob es nur die Farbe ist.


----------



## neikless (11. März 2011)

würde ich bei meinem bike vor dreck nie sehen und noch jahrelang weiter fahren
aber wenn dann würde ich den lack abmachen und checken ob es wirklich ein riss ist !


----------



## luxuzz (11. März 2011)

neikless schrieb:


> würde ich bei meinem bike vor dreck nie sehen und noch jahrelang weiter fahren
> aber wenn dann würde ich den lack abmachen und checken ob es wirklich ein riss ist !



Habs auch nur beim Putzen entdeckt.
Werde mal ein SChweisser aufsuchen, die können ja via Ultraschall ihre Schweißnähte kontrollieren. Mal sehen was der dann sagt


----------



## gobo (12. März 2011)

schleif es doch erstmal etwas blank bevor die zum schweißer gehst!
das muß nix heißen.


----------



## P3 Killa (12. März 2011)

an der stelle sind meine rmx rahmen auch immer gerissen...
bin mal einen noch weiter gefahren aber hat nicht lange gedauert bis der riss dann bis auf die andere seite durchging...
sehr schade, aber war bei mir damals der grund das ich zu devinci gewechselt habe...


----------



## luxuzz (13. März 2011)

P3 Killa schrieb:


> an der stelle sind meine rmx rahmen auch immer gerissen...
> bin mal einen noch weiter gefahren aber hat nicht lange gedauert bis der riss dann bis auf die andere seite durchging...
> sehr schade, aber war bei mir damals der grund das ich zu devinci gewechselt habe...



Kacke.  Ich will den aber nicht hergeben... 
Bikeaction will 2011 1600 für einen neuen Rahmen ohne Dämpfer  
Hab aber 2007 nur 1200 inklusive Dämpfer gezahlt, irgendwas passt da doch nicht -.-"

Vllt gibt es ja ne Möglichkeit noch ne Schweißnaht ranzusetzen. Denn nicht die Schweißnaht sondern am Übergang vom Unterohr ist es ja gerissen


----------



## Knuut (13. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen, um welches Baujahr handelt es sich denn bei dem Rahmen ? Muss meinen dann auch mal komplett checken.


----------



## luxuzz (13. März 2011)

Rmx 2.0 2006er Version


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knuut (14. März 2011)

Habe gestern meinen Rahmen mal genauer unter die Lupe genommen und habe zum Glück nichts auffälliges gefunden...... Puh Glück gehabt


----------



## luxuzz (14. März 2011)

Knuut schrieb:


> Habe gestern meinen Rahmen mal genauer unter die Lupe genommen und habe zum Glück nichts auffälliges gefunden...... Puh Glück gehabt



Supi 

Bin schon ziemlich enttäuscht, da ich den Rahmen nur 2 Jahre effektiv gefahren bin  Dafür ist das Geld echt zu schade.


----------



## neikless (14. März 2011)

am wochenende ist einem freund sein giant glory gerissen
(und das auf einem single trail)
nach 8 monaten also das find ich schlimmer  !


----------



## mohrstefan (14. März 2011)

>böse,böse<
Dem ist halt so, wenn die Teile so 3---5 jahre alt sind!!!


----------



## Cuberius (14. März 2011)

Nach dem 5. Jahr ist die Gefahr dann vorbei?


----------



## neikless (14. März 2011)

Nein, erst nach dem verflixtem 7. Jahr


----------



## luxuzz (15. März 2011)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> >böse,böse<
> Dem ist halt so, wenn die Teile so 3---5 jahre alt sind!!!



Mein Bike hing wegen Krankheit fast 2 Jahre an der Decke.
Der Riss ist somit definitiv 2008 in Whistler entstanden... 
Also 2 Jahre nach Kauf


----------



## neikless (15. März 2011)

Vielleicht ist ihm ja die Decke auf dem Kopf gefallen


----------



## Knuut (15. März 2011)

Leute, Ihr macht mir langsam Angst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxuzz (15. März 2011)

neikless schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist ihm ja die Decke auf dem Kopf gefallen



Dann wäre ich glücklich das der Lack soviel ausgehalten hat und nur ein Riss entstanden ist  aber ehrlich gesagt find ich es schon ziemlich schade um den Rahmen. Ich hoffe wenn ich wieder in Deutschland bin, dass der Schweisser mir Hoffnung macht.


----------



## Nasum (15. März 2011)

Luxuzz auch wenn es hart ist aber schau dich schonmal nach einen neuen Rahmen um.Ich möchte dir die Hoffnung nicht nehmen aber ich glaub das wird nix mehr.Mir ist das Switch vor einem Jahr gerissen und ich war total am Boden deswegen Ich hab mich dann im Inet nach einem guten Schweißer umgeschaut und war auch dort.Er hat mir gesagt das er es schweißt aber ich nicht lange Spass damit haben werde,ist ne richtig be****** Stelle.
Ich hoffe natürlich das es bei dir irgendwie noch was wird und wünsch dir Alles Gute das du da zufriedenstellend wieder raus kommst und ein RMX ist ja kein Switch.


----------



## luxuzz (15. März 2011)

Nasum schrieb:


> Luxuzz auch wenn es hart ist aber schau dich schonmal nach einen neuen Rahmen um.Ich möchte dir die Hoffnung nicht nehmen aber ich glaub das wird nix mehr.Mir ist das Switch vor einem Jahr gerissen und ich war total am Boden deswegen Ich hab mich dann im Inet nach einem guten Schweißer umgeschaut und war auch dort.Er hat mir gesagt das er es schweißt aber ich nicht lange Spass damit haben werde,ist ne richtig be****** Stelle.
> Ich hoffe natürlich das es bei dir irgendwie noch was wird und wünsch dir Alles Gute das du da zufriedenstellend wieder raus kommst und ein RMX ist ja kein Switch.




Danke, leider bin ich fast genau der Meinung.
Widerum hab ich andere entdeckt, die haben sich eine Platte unten ranschweißen lassen. Will ja biken, noch hab ich kein Geld für ein neuen Frame. Somit muss eine schöne Übergangslösung her


----------



## Cuberius (15. März 2011)

Nach etwas längerer Umbauzeit ist mein RMX jetzt endlich wieder fahrbereit.
Getauscht habe ich Felgen, Speichen, Naben, Lenker, Vorbau, Steuersatz und Gabel.


----------



## el Lingo (15. März 2011)

Luxuzz, kauf Die als Übergang ein Switch und bau den meisten Kram da rein.


----------



## gobo (15. März 2011)

nun schau dir den cuberius an,mit king nabe,man da werd ich echt neidisch!!!
geht dir das surren nicht auf den sack??das muß extrem sein?

also wenn ich meinen rahmen schweißen lassen müßte dann zu nicolai oder agressti ich glaub alutech macht das auch!ich würde auf keinen fall irgendeinen schweisser dran lassen nur weil er alu schweissen kann,laß das lieber!!
ist nur ein tip wenns was werden soll.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberius (15. März 2011)

Danke Gobo!
Noch geht's mit'm Surren. Konnte noch nicht viel fahren und die müssen sich wohl erst ein bissel "einsurren", da es jetzt nicht so laut ist. Mal schauen, wie sich das so entwickelt.


----------



## gobo (15. März 2011)

sollte sie dir zu laut sein,hab bald geburtstag!!!

adresse dann via pm,hahahahahahahaha!!

das rmx sieht richtig geil!sag mal bescheid wie das mit dem lenker funzt,hatte mich das nie getraut diesen zu montieren,naja.


----------



## Cuberius (15. März 2011)

Wenn sie mir bis dahin nicht laut genug ist, schick ich dir ein Bild und eine Audio-Datei vom Surren.  
Freut mich, daß dir mein RMX gefällt.
Mit dem Lenker bin ich sehr gut zufrieden. Hatte den Umbau ja mit'm Lenker begonnen, da ich mit der Front auch tiefer wollte. Vorher war's mit der 888RC inkl. gekröpften Brücken + Diabolus D2 Vorbau + Diabolus Lenker schon recht hoch. Als der Atlas drin war, war's am Anfang etwas komisch zu fahren und ungekürzt fast zu breit. Jetzt mit flachen Brücken und Direct Mount Vorbau fühlt es sich sehr gut an.


----------



## luxuzz (24. März 2011)

Hey Jungs,

ich bin echt ratlos 
Ich bekomm den Knochen nicht mehr zusammengesetzt 





Der Knochen hat einen Innendurchmesser von 5,15cm
Die Einzelteile hingehen messen aber zusammen 5,3cm 


Edit:

Mit viel Kraft und Hebelwirkung reingepresst bekommen..


----------



## Hoschiii (24. März 2011)

Die dünnen Scheiben kommen doch nach außen, oder!? Also zwischen die beiden Umlenkhebel.


----------



## neikless (24. März 2011)

auf bikeaction.de solltest du eine Explosionszeichnung finden !


----------



## luxuzz (24. März 2011)

Hoschiii schrieb:


> Die dünnen Scheiben kommen doch nach außen, oder!? Also zwischen die beiden Umlenkhebel.



Hi,

richtig. Hab sie fürs Foto nach innen gelegt.
Die Explosionszeichnung habe ich bereits. Musste sie für die Lagerbezeichnung suchen  Danke 

So nun mal nach 2 Jahren ein Foto von der geschmückten Sau . Wurden ein paar Dinge geändert. 
Derzeit fehlt zum Ride noch der Chris King Steuersatz der momentan auf Garantiewegen bei Cosmicsports rumlungert. Auf dem Weg ist noch ein anderer Sattel. Keine Sorge um den Spacerturm, wenn der Steuersatz da ist kommen nur 2 Spacer anstatt 4 rein 

Durch die paar Update liegt die Gewichtsreduktion zwischen 1,5-2kg






Rahmen:Rocky Mountain Rmx 2.0 ; Hinterbau neu gepulvert (neu)
Gabel:Marzocchi 66 rc2x 2007
Dämpfer:Fox Dhx 5.0 von 2008 ; weiss gepulvert (neu)
Steuerstaz:Chris King in blau 
Felgen: Atomlab P-Lite STD (neu)
Speichen: Weisse speichen +4 Blaue (neu)
Nippel: Messing Blau (neu)
Naben: Hope Pro II
Mäntel: Maxxis Minion F+R1ply 2,5
Schläuche: Maxxis FR (neu)
Steckachse: Superstars 150mm Blau (neu) 
Schaltwerk: Sram x.9 super short (bj 07)
Schaltzüge: Jagwire weiss
Shifter: Sram x.9 (Bj07)
Bremse: Hope M6 (bj06)
Kurbel: Race Face Diabolus SE weiss
Innenlager: Hope 83mm Blau mit SKF Lagern
Bashguard: E.Thirteen Supercharger weiss (neu)
Kettenblatt: Carbocage 40t Blau + Schrauben (neu)
Kettenführung: Superstars weiss/blau (neu)
Pedale: Crankbrothers 5050x ; Pads weiss gepulvert (neu)
Lenker: Race Face Diabolus
Vorbau: Race Face Diabolus SE weiss
Griffe: Superstars Schwarz/Blau (neu)
Sattelklemme: Hope Blau(06)
Sattel: Specialized Indie XC 
Sattelstütze: Diabolus gekürzt

Btw: Die Chris King Naben sind extrem geil da oben


----------



## gobo (24. März 2011)

für meinen geschmack zu viele ahorn blätter und etwas zuviel blau!


----------



## neikless (24. März 2011)

... und eine Portion zuviel "Kitsch"


----------



## Sw!tch (24. März 2011)

Find's furchtbar, aber mir muss es ja auch nicht gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RattleHead (24. März 2011)

Hoschiii hat recht; die silberen spacer mussen zwischen die hebel


----------



## luxuzz (24. März 2011)

gobo schrieb:


> für meinen geschmack zu viele ahorn blätter und etwas zuviel blau!



Ich muss auch ehrlich zugeben, dass auf dem Foto das Bike nicht so wirkt wie in echt. Find die weisse Feder sehr merkwürdig auf dem Foto, hingegen in echt sieht die echt geil aus (find ich)
Das Blau an den Umlenkhebeln kommt auch weg.


----------



## mohrstefan (24. März 2011)

luxuzz schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> richtig. Hab sie fürs Foto nach innen gelegt.
> Die Explosionszeichnung habe ich bereits. Musste sie für die Lagerbezeichnung suchen  Danke
> ...


............der WEISE
Wie sied der REST aUS )


----------



## el Lingo (27. März 2011)

Ich finde das echt nicht so schick, sieht aus wie ein Lego oder Plastik-Bike, viel zu viel Weiß. Da sollten Kontraste rein, schwarze zum Beispiel. Aber am Ende ist das eh egal, fahr das Bike und gut ist es.


----------



## mohrstefan (27. März 2011)

Gandalf der weiße 
Ist doch supi


----------



## Cuberius (21. April 2011)




----------



## luxuzz (21. April 2011)

Schön schlicht, gefällt mir 

Sagt mal was bringen eure Hobel denn auf die Waage?
Konnte meins nun endlich 2Kg abspecken lassen, aber Diabolus und Co wiegen natürlich immernoch eine Menge...


----------



## Cuberius (21. April 2011)

Meins hatte vor dem Umbau letzten Winter 19,7kg auf die Waage gebracht. Muß daher nochmal wiegen.


----------



## bestmove (21. April 2011)

biete 17,9Kg ... bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Niggels (21. April 2011)

Sehr geile 17,9kg!


----------



## Sw!tch (23. April 2011)

Oh ja, klasse!


----------



## Niggels (24. April 2011)

Das erste RMX mit Vivid? Ich bin nach den Trails im Deister erstmal sehr positiv überrascht! Ist ein B Tune mit 400er Feder bei gut 70 kg.


----------



## gobo (25. April 2011)

niggles warst du das am freitag in w.-berg???


----------



## IloveBC (25. April 2011)

Mein Baby

vorher:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=208269&stc=1&d=1303728964

und nach der Umbauaktion:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=208270&stc=1&d=1303728964


----------



## Niggels (25. April 2011)

gobo schrieb:


> niggles warst du das am freitag in w.-berg???



Jap, war Freitag da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DemoEIGHT (25. April 2011)

hallo,

habe mein rm crossfire endlich die tage fertig bekommen. hier das endergebnis.

rahmen: rocky mountain rmx crossfire
dämpfer: fox dhx 5.0
federgabel: marzocchi 888rc2x
vorbau: marzocchi 888
lenker: race face atlas fr
bremsen: hope m4
schaltwerk: shimano deore xt
schalthebel: shimano deore
kassette: shimano deore
laufrad vo.: mavic xm 321 disc mit hügi fr nabe
laufrad hi.: mavic deemax 2009 ust
reifen vo.: maxxis swampthing 2,5
reifen hi.: maxxis swampthing 2,5 ust
kurbel: race face diabous
innenlager: race face diabolus
kettenblatt e13 38t
kettenführung: sixpack yakuza
pedale: sixpack icon titan
steuersatz: chris king
sattel: selle italia slr
sattelstütze: thomson elite

gewicht: 18,7 kg


mfg chris


----------



## gobo (26. April 2011)

niggels,wollte dich eigentlich anquatschen aber dachte das er,wie wir,mit dem wetter zu kämpfen hat und so habe ich es dann sein lassen.

mfg


----------



## mohrstefan (26. April 2011)

gobo schrieb:


> niggels,wollte dich eigentlich anquatschen aber dachte das er,wie wir,mit dem wetter zu kämpfen hat und so habe ich es dann sein lassen.
> 
> mfg


......und wo wohnt der ?


----------



## gobo (27. April 2011)

k.a


----------



## Niggels (27. April 2011)

"er" wohnt im schönen Lipperland  Ja Gobo, hättestes mal gemacht  Ich hatte eher mental mit der langen schlange zu kämpfen


----------



## bestmove (27. April 2011)

Hab kein Raven gesehen, schade ... und gobo war auch da?! Hätte doch fürn Rocky Treffen gereicht


----------



## Niggels (27. April 2011)

Hab dich auch nur ein oder 2 mal gesehen, wusste aber nicht, dass es dir gehört :/


----------



## mohrstefan (27. April 2011)

Niggels schrieb:


> "er" wohnt im schönen Lipperland  Ja Gobo, hättestes mal gemacht  Ich hatte eher mental mit der langen schlange zu kämpfen


Und wem interresiertes 
Pos, lieber RMX'es !!


----------



## gobo (28. April 2011)

hätte ich das gewusst,naja.

bestmove:
dein schneidebrett(küchenbrett)ist ja mal der hammer,auf die idee mußte kommen!evtl. kopiere ich das bei uns,lach.


----------



## Niggels (28. April 2011)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Und wem interresiertes
> Pos, lieber RMX'es !!



Ähhm ja genau...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (28. April 2011)

????


----------



## Cuberius (28. April 2011)

@niggels:

Das ist Mohrstefansche Art zu sagen, dass er noch mehr schöne RMX sehen möchte.


----------



## pieleh (29. April 2011)

endlich fertig:


----------



## luxuzz (30. April 2011)

sau geil!


----------



## mohrstefan (30. April 2011)

Ohhh eins der 23 Stück


----------



## gobo (30. April 2011)

hau ich doch mal meins auch rein,in artgerechter haltung


----------



## Cuberius (30. April 2011)

Das Canuck bleibt einfach immernoch das Sahnestück!


----------



## SchrottRox (30. April 2011)

Cuberius schrieb:


> Das Canuck bleibt einfach immernoch das Sahnestück!



...da kann ich nur Zustimmen - oh mann, wie gerne hätt ich eins


----------



## mohrstefan (1. Mai 2011)

Mein'e altewird doch noch angeboten
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/358065/cat/42


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (1. Mai 2011)

hättestes mal nich abgegeben


----------



## mohrstefan (1. Mai 2011)

Ne ne das Switch is viel Spritziger,Verspielter,Agiler und
man kommt den Berg hoch
Als mit soom RMX Panzer


----------



## gobo (1. Mai 2011)

panzer hin o. her das teil ist limitiert und ich denke da kommt es drauf an.
welche marke hat schon solche limitierte modelle die soooooo geil aussehen?mohrstefan,innerlich tut es dir doch weh,lach.


----------



## mohrstefan (1. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich noch mal,dann nur das Letzte---Team---
Da passt 1.5 Gabelschaft und die Dämpferaufnahme(wo viele schon RPI)ist verstärkt
Neikless der Schlaue hat sein braunes auf en Speicher


----------



## gobo (1. Mai 2011)

hahahahaha ich hänge meins wenigstens noch auf
was ist eigentlich mit mr.freeride seins??fährt er es noch??


----------



## mohrstefan (1. Mai 2011)

RPI,und Neikless sein Canuck ist auch gebrochen
Ich sach doch 23 stück noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (1. Mai 2011)

na du machst mir echt mut.wollte meins eigentlich nochmal aufbauen aber wenn ich dann lese das einige von den canucks gebrochen sind dann bleibt das gute stück da wo es ist,an der wand!!!!

mfg


----------



## mohrstefan (1. Mai 2011)

Neikless ich darf ma



Das ist das RMX,die letzte Entwicklungsstufe Das BESTE
Und das letzte Made in Canada
Die anderen las ma an'e Wand


----------



## gobo (1. Mai 2011)

lach,ok.


----------



## mohrstefan (1. Mai 2011)

Is day


----------



## Lorenz M. (11. Mai 2011)

musstet ihr auch bei der e.13 lg1 die kettenlinie weiter nach außen bringen das die kette nicht an der schwinge schleift?


----------



## neikless (11. Mai 2011)

glaube ich hatte so jeweils (3) drei U-Scheiben zwischen Kefü und Rahmen


----------



## Lorenz M. (11. Mai 2011)

muss da irgendwie 4-5 zwieschen machen. muss auch längere schrauben kaufen, passt sonst nicht


----------



## Niggels (11. Mai 2011)

Kann ich bestätigen, ist aber nicht weiter schlimm.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (12. Mai 2011)

ja der fährt noch 
Allerding momentan nicht mit dem RMX. Sunday ist momentan noch angesagt.
Das liegt noch zerlegt unten im Keller und wartet darauf neue Lager zu bekommen. Ich denke ich baue es ende des Jahres wieder auf.
Dann ja mit Dorado 

Ich bin auch in letzter Zeit kaum noch Aktiv im Forum. Die Zeit, die Zeit


----------



## luxuzz (13. Mai 2011)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> ja der fährt noch
> Allerding momentan nicht mit dem RMX. Sunday ist momentan noch angesagt.
> Das liegt noch zerlegt unten im Keller und wartet darauf neue Lager zu bekommen. Ich denke ich baue es ende des Jahres wieder auf.
> Dann ja mit Dorado
> ...



Ja ja die Zeit...
So nach 2 Jahren Pause wird heute der Hobel mal auf die Strecke bewegt...
Ich finde immernoch, dass das RMX etwas ganz besonderes ist und sich von der Masse abhebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberius (13. Mai 2011)

luxuzz schrieb:


> Ja ja die Zeit...
> So nach 2 Jahren Pause wird heute der Hobel mal auf die Strecke bewegt...
> Ich finde immernoch, dass das RMX etwas ganz besonderes ist und sich von der Masse abhebt.


----------



## SchrottRox (13. Mai 2011)

Hoffentlich hält das Wetter morgen...dann gehe ich mit dem Babyblauen in den Park zum Spielen 

...bei mir sind übrigens auch drei U-Scheiben dazwischen - trotz originaler KeFü...


----------



## Cuberius (13. Mai 2011)

Bei sind's sogar 4. Mit Atlas FR Kurbel und RF Kefü.


----------



## gobo (14. Mai 2011)

beim letzten besuch in w.-berg hab ich auch nur ein gesehen,ich glaub die werden immer seltener,schade.


----------



## luxuzz (14. Mai 2011)

gobo schrieb:


> beim letzten besuch in w.-berg hab ich auch nur ein gesehen,ich glaub die werden immer seltener,schade.


Brechen alle weg  Ich werd mir dann irgendwann einen gebrauchten hauptrahmen holen und den wechseln.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (14. Mai 2011)

@ gobo
wann warst du das letzte mal in Winterberg, und mit welchem Bike?


----------



## gobo (14. Mai 2011)

vor ca.2 wochen,sonntags!
darf ich es hier posten?ich tue es mal gaaanz vorsichtig.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (14. Mai 2011)

Ja da war ich auch da. Da war nur einer mit einem roten RMX oder?


----------



## Cuberius (14. Mai 2011)

gobo schrieb:


> vor ca.2 wochen,sonntags!
> darf ich es hier posten?ich tue es mal gaaanz vorsichtig.



Ich möchte lieber dein RMX im Aufgebautenzustand sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (14. Mai 2011)

bei mir war einer mit nem schwarzen da,der ist auch hier mit im forum!ich meine sogar der war mit ner sc unterwegs,bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher(in bezug auf die gabel!).

ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich es nochmal aufbauen werde,weil da wo es jetzt ist ist es am sichersten,lach.
ich hab schon zu soulbrother gesagt das wenn ich ihn das nächste mal sehe anquatschen werde,bin mal gespannt
ich find das immer etwas komisch einen anzusprechen weil man weiß ja nie so richtig ob demjenigen das dann passt.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (14. Mai 2011)

das passt ihm bstimmt 

Ah hm ja dann waren wir doch nicht zur selben Zeit da. Wenn wir aber mal zur selben Zeit da sein sollten spreche ich dich an, oder du auch gerne mich


----------



## SchrottRox (14. Mai 2011)

Ich war heute auch der einzigste mit nem RMX im Park...da bin ich fast schon aufgefallen unter den ganzen Specialized und Co 

Hat mich so ein junger angesprochen: "Ist das nicht schon ein Klassiker, oder sogar *der* erste richtige Freerider?" Jaaa, man fällt langsam damit auf 

...besser (mutiger) bin ich aber trotzdem noch nicht geworden, insofern wird mein X-erle hoffentlich noch lange leben


----------



## gobo (14. Mai 2011)

versprochen,mach ich!


----------



## mohrstefan (14. Mai 2011)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Ich war heute auch der einzigste mit nem RMX im Park...da bin ich fast schon aufgefallen unter den ganzen Specialized und Co
> 
> Hat mich so ein junger angesprochen: "Ist das nicht schon ein Klassiker, oder sogar *der* erste richtige Freerider?" Jaaa, man fällt langsam damit auf
> 
> ...besser (mutiger) bin ich aber trotzdem noch nicht geworden, insofern wird mein X-erle hoffentlich noch lange leben


Drei Daumen


----------



## luxuzz (14. Mai 2011)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Hat mich so ein junger angesprochen: "Ist das nicht schon ein Klassiker, oder sogar *der* erste richtige Freerider?" Jaaa, man fällt langsam damit auf /QUOTE]
> 
> Wir fahren nicht irgendein Klassiker, sondern den Klassiker, den wir über alles lieben  Er fällt auf und das ist doch irgendwie gut so? Ein Bike was soviel kostet und dann doch nur eines von vielen weil es jeder fährt?
> Rmx hat Kultstatus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (16. Mai 2011)

... auf die guten alten zeiten ...


----------



## mohrstefan (16. Mai 2011)

neikless schrieb:


> ... auf die guten alten zeiten ...


----------



## neikless (16. Mai 2011)




----------



## mohrstefan (17. Mai 2011)

In Canada !!!


----------



## numinisflo (18. Mai 2011)

Der RMX Aufbau ist echt zum heulen. So ein schöner Rahmen so derbe verschandelt.

Neikless - schöne Bilder.


----------



## mohrstefan (18. Mai 2011)

danke


----------



## SchrottRox (19. Mai 2011)

Wow, fette Bilder - da kÃ¶nnen meine "HÃ¼pferle" nicht mithalten 

...ganz vergessen, letztes WE im Park hatte ich mal kurz die Kamera am RMX:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvqQqOARecs"]YouTube        - âªMark and Al at the Bike Park Osternoheâ¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## neikless (22. Mai 2011)

wenn wir schon beim thema sind ... mein freund "mr.freeride" am männerdrop für mich das beste rmx in action user pic im ibc


----------



## mohrstefan (22. Mai 2011)

Hammmmmmmmerrrrrrrr
Bild des Jahrzent


----------



## SchrottRox (22. Mai 2011)

neikless schrieb:


> wenn wir schon beim thema sind ... mein freund "mr.freeride" am männerdrop für mich das beste rmx in action user pic im ibc




Stimmt! Daaaas ist ein Männerdrop 

Nie im Leben tät ich da runterhüpfen...
...aber nur, damit das schöne RMX keinen Schaden nimmt, hrhrhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (23. Mai 2011)

sollte pic des jahres werden!!!
wie kann man(n) eigentlich auf die idee da runter zu machen??würde er das heute nochmal machen??


----------



## Nasum (23. Mai 2011)

Ja der Sprung war echt der Kracher...Heil Mr. Freeride


----------



## neikless (23. Mai 2011)

der niko würde da sicher jederzeit wieder runter droppen,
aber dann sicherlich mit noch mehr style nem fetten whip oder so


----------



## gobo (23. Mai 2011)

will ich sehen
wenn der da runter springt mit style bekommt er von mir nen kasten jupiler(belg.bier!!!),lach.


----------



## neikless (23. Mai 2011)

macht er ! aber ich stell noch nen kasten AUGUSTINER
dazu um die bel Plörre damit runterzuspülen 

oder gleich ein 30er Pack PILSNER old style (canada)

*also Mr. Freeride jetzt stehst du in der Pflicht (sorry)
du hast natürlich die Option mit RMX oder Slayer  
freu mich schon auf das nächste "Bild des Jahres"*


----------



## Mr.Freeride (23. Mai 2011)

also es freut mich echt tierisch das es euch so gefällt!
Danke!

Mal sehen was sich machen lässt. 

Zum Thema!
Das Objekt mit dem damaligen Aufbau zur Zeit des Drops


----------



## qwwq20091 (23. Mai 2011)

Mr. Freeride du bis verrückt!!! aber du hast bike ,dass das aless mit macht! und wie auf Deutsch man sagt EIER IN HOSE! Verzeung für feller ich komme aus Russland!! RESPEKT!!


----------



## gobo (24. Mai 2011)

plärre,hahahaha die saufen das hier wie wasser!ok neikless hat mich überzeugt,einen kasten hoogarden!!!
ich hoffe das der gute mr.freeride alk fest ist!


----------



## Sw!tch (14. Juni 2011)

Hey Jungs, ich weiss das Thema ist schon etliche Male aufgetaucht, wuerde mir trotzdem jemand die Lagermasse des RMX verraten? Vorallem die fuer das untere Lager des Dogbone's sind interessant.
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberius (14. Juni 2011)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> Hey Jungs, ich weiss das Thema ist schon etliche Male aufgetaucht, wuerde mir trotzdem jemand die Lagermasse des RMX verraten? Vorallem die fuer das untere Lager des Dogbone's sind interessant.
> Danke



Also die Masse beträgt ca. 10 - 20g. 
Wenn du die Maße meinst: 808-2RSH, soweit ich das entziffern kann 
Die größeren Lager 3804.


----------



## Sw!tch (15. Juni 2011)

Meine Tastatur schreibt Masse, genauso wie wuerde und fuer 
Aber ja, ich meine...du weisst schon


----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. Juni 2011)

njoa wo wir gerade bei Lagern sind. Meine habe ich heute rausgepresst.
Jetzt kümmere ich mich um neue und der Dämpfer kommt noch zum Service.
Dann ist das Baby wieder fertig und wartet wieder auf seinen Einsatz! 

Wie ist das eigentlich Alex, fahren noch viele RMXe in Whistler herum?


----------



## Sw!tch (17. Juni 2011)

Hmm, nein, passiert nicht wirklich oft. 'n junger Typ faehrt mit Vanderham's Ehemaligen aus Roam rum, ansonsten sehr selten. Bin zweifellos der Schnellste auf 'nem RMX


----------



## gobo (17. Juni 2011)

was fährt man den da jetzt bzw. was siehste da am meisten??
kann man das so sagen??würde mich echt mal interessieren!

mfg


----------



## Sw!tch (18. Juni 2011)

Hm, ich schaetze mal, dass die meistgefahrenen Bikes Demos und Konas sind. Also nichts neues


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (18. Juni 2011)

konas!!??ohgott,hab mal beim dirt masters im ersten waldstück beobachtet wie manche hinterbauten so funzen und muß sagen die konas springen wie ne gämse von links nach rechts!
ich weiss net ob das am hinterbau liegt oder an der abstimmung des dämpfers!naja.


----------



## luxuzz (20. Juni 2011)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> njoa wo wir gerade bei Lagern sind. Meine habe ich heute rausgepresst.
> Jetzt kümmere ich mich um neue und der Dämpfer kommt noch zum Service.
> Dann ist das Baby wieder fertig und wartet wieder auf seinen Einsatz!
> 
> Wie ist das eigentlich Alex, fahren noch viele RMXe in Whistler herum?



Siehst kaum RMX in Whistler, in meiner Zeit habe ich lediglich ein anderes gesehen. Wie bereits richtig gesagt, sieht man massenweise Konas und Demos... Von den Leihbikes gibs auch noch das Flatline recht häufig.

Ich war 2008 für 3 Monate direkt in Whistler - nördlich vom Meadow Park, wo hast du dich angesiedelt Alex?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (20. Juni 2011)

Als wir 2009 da waren, fuhren noch ein paar mehr rum!
Sundays waren auch häufig vertreten.


----------



## Sw!tch (21. Juni 2011)

Die neuen Kona Operators machen einen guten Eindruck.

Ich hab' waehrend der Wintersaison in White Gold gewohnt und bin seit Mai in Cay Heights stationiert.
Die heutigen Sundays sind Banshee Legends. Es gibt auch viele Norcos, Transitions... eigentlich alles


----------



## luxuzz (21. Juni 2011)

Muss noch echt überlegen, ob es nächstes jahr wieder für 3 Monate nach Whistler geht oder ob ich die VW T-Bus Tour in Afrika mache :/

Bekomm schon wieder richtig lust auf den Bikepark... ich seh ihn ja auch ständig bei Mcfit


----------



## Hoschiii (10. Juli 2011)

Hallo liebe RMX Gemeinde. Ich brauche mal euren Rat. Ich will mich im laufe dieses Jahres von meinem RMX Rahmen trennen. WÃ¼rde gerne vorher wissen was ich dafÃ¼r ca noch bekomme. 

Der Rahmen ist ein 2006er Modell in GrÃ¶Ãe L. Wurde im April 2011 matt schwarz gepulvert. Der Rahmen ist am Oberrohr an den Gabelanschlagpunkten rechts und links leicht eingedrÃ¼ckt (Wurde beim pulvern auf Risse Ã¼berprÃ¼ft->alles ok). Gebe ihn mit DHX 5.0 und Alu + Originalachse ab.

Mir ist klar, dass ich dafÃ¼r keine 1000â¬ mehr bekomme. Was denkt ihr kann man verlangen?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (14. Juli 2011)

Ähm tja. An sich würde ich da mindestens 800-900 verlangen. Es ist immerhin ein RMX. Nur leider wirst du das nie bekommen, gerade weil es ein Rahmen in L ist. Die wenigsten Leute sind so groß das sie ein L brauchen.

Stell ihn mal für 700 rein. Runtergehen kannst du immer noch.

Ein echt schönes RMX muss ich sagen.

Mein RMX Rahmen ist jetzt seid heute wieder neu gelagert und zusammengebaut. Jetzt muss nur noch der Dämpfer vom Service wiederkommen 

Dann wird er wieder aufgebaut


----------



## gobo (17. Juli 2011)

hi leute

brauch mal kurz eure hilfe:
kann mich net so richtig zwischen zwei gabeln entscheiden,hat einer die fox 36 rc3 fit 180mm zwischen gehabt??
wie sieht das aus diese auch im rennen zu nutzen??jaaaa ich weiß ist nicht der richtige tread aber bevor da irgendwelche dip.ing o.ä antworten wo man nachher genauso schlau ist wie jetzt frag ich direkt bei den richtigen leute nach!!ist doch eherensache.
nee im ernst hat da einer erfahrungen mit der gabel??weil sonst wirts ne mz 66 rc3 evo.

besten dank im voraus


----------



## Fabeymer (17. Juli 2011)

Frag mal den neikless, der hatte die 180er Fox im RMX.


----------



## mohrstefan (17. Juli 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (17. Juli 2011)

ich habe lange jahre von einer "38" geträumt ... als dann leider nur die 36
mit 180mm raus kam musste ich sie trotzdem haben !!!
Meiner Meinung nach passt sie sehr gut ins RMX wenn man es lieber noch verspielter mag,
das RMX ist aber auch mit einer DC Forke noch sehr verspielt daher passen beide gut.
obwohl ich mit der 180er sehr zufrieden war würde ich bei einem neuaufbau meines RMX doch lieber wieder auf eine 200 mm DC zurückgreifen ... also wer ein wirklich super verspieltes bigbike haben will für den ist ein rmx mit single crown sicher top,
wer keinen wert auf getrickse wie Xup usw legt ist mit einer DC auch bestens bedient ... 
die alt bekannte glaubes-geschmacksfrage ...

für racing oder schnelle ruppige anspruchsvolle strecken/trails, große sprünge/drops ... würde ich in jedem fall zur DC greifen.
von MZ lasse ich die nächsten jahre noch die finger die sollen erst mal ihr gebrochenen gabeln, ihre fertigungs toleranzen und 
quälität wieder in den griff bekommen.

wie wäre es mit einer Manitou Dorado oder Fox 40 !


----------



## gobo (18. Juli 2011)

nee eine dc kommt nicht in frage,erstmal!!
was ich schön finde ist die agilität weche man auf dem trail mit einer sc hat!
ich denke mit 180/200mm kannste hier bei uns in d.land so ziemlich alles fahren.mit drops und ellen weiten sprüngen habe ich eh nix mehr mir am hut,werde 40 nächstes jahr,lach.
nee gut entscheidung ist gefallen,es wird ne 36!!bin mal gespannt!

besten dank,ich sagte ja richtiges forum


----------



## neikless (18. Juli 2011)

wird dir sicher gefallen  aber bitte eine VAN !!!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (7. August 2011)

jaaa es lebt noch, es lebt noch, stirbt nicht!!

fertig mit allen Arbeiten


----------



## luxuzz (7. August 2011)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> jaaa es lebt noch, es lebt noch, stirbt nicht!!
> 
> fertig mit allen Arbeiten



Sieht ja richtig geil aus mit der Dorado! ist ja echt eine Überlegung wert


----------



## gobo (7. August 2011)

aha,das ist es wieder,sehr schön!


----------



## Nasum (7. August 2011)

Fett


----------



## seppel81 (10. August 2011)

Ist Kein rmx aber auch der kleine Bruder steht ganz gut daî


----------



## mohrstefan (11. August 2011)

Ist der kleine,kleine Bruder :kotz:und somit hier nicht#s zu suchen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (14. August 2011)

Jippi ja jähh
Ich habe wieder ein's
Bilder folgen !!!


----------



## balleRMX (15. August 2011)

Servus zusammen 
Ich habe ein Rocky Rmx 2005 canuck so gut wie gar nicht benutzt war insgesamt 2 mal im bikepark
Wenn du noch interesiert bist wir können verhandeln


----------



## mohrstefan (15. August 2011)

Mach doch Ma Bilder ????


----------



## balleRMX (15. August 2011)

jo kann ich machen austattung könnte ich dir auch gleich jetzt reinschreiben


----------



## neikless (16. August 2011)

ich will auch bilder sehen, zahle immer 10 euro mehr als der mohr 
( am liebsten nur Rahmen )


----------



## gobo (16. August 2011)

sauaß hier gehts jetzt aber los
zum ersten zum zweiten zum ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## balleRMX (16. August 2011)

neikless schrieb:


> ich will auch bilder sehen, zahle immer 10 euro mehr als der mohr
> ( am liebsten nur Rahmen )


 

Bilder kann ich dir erst ende der woche geben weil der rahmen nicht bei mir zuhause steht aber ich werde dieses fahrad nur komplett verkaufen nur Rahmen is ned drin 

Austattung
Gabel : marzocchi shiver dc
Dämpfer : marzocchi Roco 200 mm
Bremsen: Hayes 9

Rest schreib ich die nächsten tage wenn des fahrad bei mir is meld mich bis dann


----------



## mohrstefan (16. August 2011)

Gabel,Bremse,Dämpfer :-((
Wie is die GRÖ?E !!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. August 2011)

Leute!!! Ich hatte heute meinen zweiten Tag mit dem RMX auf den heimischen Trails.
Ich kann es gar nicht oft genug sagen.......oh man ist das ein geiler Rahmen!!!

Die erste Fahrt vom Sunday aufs RMX war natürlich eine Umstellung, aber hat man sich einmal wieder an den reinen Freerider gewöhnt geht das sowas von zur Sache.

Ach und im leicht verregneten Wald sieht das RMX Canuck mit der Dorado sowas von geile aus


----------



## balleRMX (16. August 2011)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Gabel,Bremse,Dämpfer :-((
> Wie is die GRÖ?E !!


 
Die größe ist M


----------



## neikless (16. August 2011)

18" ?
(16.5" - s /18" - m / 19.5" - l)


----------



## balleRMX (16. August 2011)

neikless schrieb:


> 18" ?
> (16.5" - s /18" - m / 19.5" - l)


 

Ja aber brauchst du überhaubt ein RMX weil ich verkaufs halt auch nur komplett bei der gabel wäre ich flexibel da könnte ich dir noch ein angebot für eine Boxxer world cup 2010 machen wenn du die marzocchi shiver dc nicht haben willst 
aber wie gesagt nur komplett und bilder folgen die tage


----------



## neikless (16. August 2011)

brauchen ? NEIN ... aber haben wollen JA !!!
bisher fehlen mir aber noch aktuelle Bilder und deine Preisvorstellung
(lieber die shiver als ne boxxer!)
rest sollten wir via email klären


----------



## balleRMX (16. August 2011)

neikless schrieb:


> brauchen ? NEIN ... aber haben wollen JA !!!
> bisher fehlen mir aber noch aktuelle Bilder und deine Preisvorstellung
> (lieber die shiver als ne boxxer!)
> rest sollten wir via email klären


 ´

 Hört sich nach der richtigen einstellung an was mich wundert ist dass du ne shiver einer world cup vorziehst aber is ja geschmackssache 

und den rest macht man privat hast recht


----------



## gobo (17. August 2011)

es wundert dich??du bist hier im rmx tread,haaallloo.
allemal ne shiver als die boxxer!!!


----------



## neikless (17. August 2011)

vorallem passt die shiver besser zum zeitgeist des RMX und dürfte deutlich günstiger sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## balleRMX (17. August 2011)

neikless schrieb:


> vorallem passt die shiver besser zum zeitgeist des RMX und dürfte deutlich günstiger sein


 

ich bin jetzt 20 Jahre alt und fahre seit 10 jahren mein Rmx ( kein Canuck ) wiegt ohne scheiss 17.9 kg bei diesem rmx ist nichts mehr orginal und ich habe ihn kolmplett abbeizen lassen sparst dir auch wieder 800 gramm und ich muss euch sagen dass das das beste rmx ist dass ich je gefahren bin ( aber ich bin auch ein gewichtsvernatiger )


----------



## balleRMX (17. August 2011)

balleRMX schrieb:


> ich bin jetzt 20 Jahre alt und fahre seit 10 jahren mein Rmx ( kein Canuck ) wiegt ohne scheiss 17.9 kg bei diesem rmx ist nichts mehr orginal und ich habe ihn kolmplett abbeizen lassen sparst dir auch wieder 800 gramm und ich muss euch sagen dass das das beste rmx ist dass ich je gefahren bin ( aber ich bin auch ein gewichtsvernatiger )


 

Sorry ich mein seit 10 jahren fahr ich diesen sport


----------



## gobo (17. August 2011)

wieso ist der rahmen abgebeizt?
was hatte der rahmen den damals für eine farbe?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (17. August 2011)

Wo wir gerade beim Gewicht sind. Mein RMX in L wiegt jetzt genau 19 Kg. Von anfangs 22-23 kg gar nicht mal so schlecht


----------



## neikless (17. August 2011)

hatte mein RMX Team auch schon auf 18 Kg

BILDER !!!


----------



## balleRMX (17. August 2011)

gobo schrieb:


> wieso ist der rahmen abgebeizt?
> was hatte der rahmen den damals für eine farbe?


 
Der hatte vorher diese Art Schwarz mit der braunen note mit drin des is mein RMX und des canuck wird verkauft weil 2 brauch ich nicht


----------



## mohrstefan (17. August 2011)

neikless schrieb:


> hatte mein RMX Team auch schon auf 18 Kg
> 
> BILDER !!!


Ich glaube der QUATSCHT nur
Oder hat kein FOTO


----------



## gobo (18. August 2011)

mohrstefan,gib ihm doch ne chance!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (18. August 2011)

balleRMX schrieb:


> Der hatte vorher diese Art Schwarz mit der braunen note mit drin....



habe ich was verpasst? Wleches Modelljahr meinst du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (18. August 2011)

So stelle ich mier das for, UND DAS IST EIN TEAM !!!!
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...eName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## Mr.Freeride (18. August 2011)

ja nur ist da nix mit schwarz


----------



## mohrstefan (18. August 2011)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> ja nur ist da nix mit schwarz


schwarz  !!!!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (18. August 2011)

Na er meinte doch schwarz mit dieser braunen Note.


----------



## mohrstefan (18. August 2011)

Gibts hier bald ma Bilder von dem Supi RMX Bike oder was!!
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRz843c9ZbM"]Oma und das Gewitter      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## gobo (19. August 2011)

sind noch schulferien??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dome_2001 (19. August 2011)

in BaWü ja


----------



## mohrstefan (7. September 2011)

Ahhhhh ich habe wieder eins


----------



## mohrstefan (7. September 2011)




----------



## Nasum (8. September 2011)

Schönes Ding.Machste noch ein anderen Vorbau dran?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (8. September 2011)

Aah, schöner Rahme! Das aber nicht L oder?


----------



## mohrstefan (8. September 2011)

Ne L ist der Vorbau,und der bleibt erstma


----------



## gobo (8. September 2011)

jaa der vorbau ist ein must have,laß ihn dran
sieht sehr schön aus das rmx!


----------



## neikless (8. September 2011)

Geiler Oldie aber kindshox zum hochschieben ??? Geiles Trekking 29er nebenbei


----------



## el Lingo (8. September 2011)

Der Trail sieht gut aus!


----------



## neikless (8. September 2011)

danke !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (13. September 2011)

ha ha der Mohr wieder mit BIER.Flaschenhalter unterwegs


----------



## SchrottRox (13. September 2011)

neikless schrieb:


> ha ha der Mohr wieder mit BIER.Flaschenhalter unterwegs



Mit dem RMX den Berg hochtreten macht durschdich


----------



## mohrstefan (13. September 2011)

Rrrrrrichtig


----------



## Rathunter (12. November 2011)

Tag zusammen,

ich hab zwar kein Bild für euch aber mal eine Frage. (hoffe es ist ok, wenn ich sie hier stelle) Ich bin 193cm groß und frage mich ob ich auf den RMX überhaupt drauf passe oder ob der Traum bedingt durch meine Größe platzen wird?

Danke euch =)


----------



## gobo (12. November 2011)

wieso platzen???18" oder 19,5 und schon kann es losgehen!!


----------



## mohrstefan (12. November 2011)

Mr.Freeride ist auch so 190cm und hat ne 19,5


----------



## Rathunter (12. November 2011)

Alles klar, danke euch schonmal für die Antworten. Es gibt da schon ein Objekt der Begierde, wenn doch nur die Entfernung nicht wäre (und mein Auto einiges größer  )


----------



## hugolost (12. November 2011)

Ich kenn jemanden der fährt das 18" und ist 1.95m.


----------



## neikless (13. November 2011)

ich bin 1,80 und sehr lange ein 16,5" gefahren 
war auch immer häppy damit aber heute würde ich immer
zum 18"er greifen , falls das hilft 




damals in boppard



Canada 



Winterberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (13. November 2011)

ich hätte damals auch lieber den rahmen selber abgeholt wenn es nicht gleich an der schweizer grenze gewesen wäre weil der zustand sehr schlecht war!!!
von wo nach woD) mußt du den??
der typ hatten den rahmen richtig verrotten lassen da war die freude schnell hin!!
nach weiteren 300 euronen stand er dann wieder wie neu da,von daher.

mfg


----------



## Rathunter (13. November 2011)

Danke euch auf jedenfall schonmal für die Hilfe! 
Also ich werde mich mal lieber in Richtung 19,5" umschauen, da ich ziemlich lange Haxen hab 

@gobo: einmal quer durch Deutschland, also ausm Frankenland ins Ruhrgebiet. Sind 450km.. allerdings ist mein Problem eher ob ich son Bike in mein Lupo reinbekomme


----------



## gobo (13. November 2011)

wenn dir das rad zusagt,zerlegen!!!
glaube schon das wenn du die rückbank umklappst das du da ein rmx reinbekommst,wie gesagt zerlegen.

mfg


----------



## bansheenr1 (22. November 2011)

wieder in meinem Besitz.... wird aufgefrischt und aufbewahrt


----------



## neikless (23. November 2011)

sehr gute idee !


----------



## mohrstefan (23. November 2011)

Ahhh !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (23. November 2011)

jaaa würd ich auch machen


----------



## Mr.Freeride (23. November 2011)

seeehr geil!
Ich suche immernoch nach L


----------



## gobo (24. November 2011)

mr.freeride:
was ist den mit deinem canuck?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (24. November 2011)

Das liegt hier und wird demnächst wieder aufgebaut.
Das Sunday bekommt eine Pflege und wohl neuen, anderen Lack.
Ich suche nur noch ein RMX von 2007


----------



## mohrstefan (24. November 2011)

Ohh ja ich habe auch laaaaange gesucht


----------



## Mr.Freeride (24. November 2011)

Und wo überall?


----------



## mohrstefan (24. November 2011)

Ich hatte es aus ebay.
kleinanzeigen ebay,Forum überall schauen
Oder Neikless verkähft seins,aber der Preiß,ist unmoralisch


----------



## mohrstefan (24. November 2011)

Siehe da,ist zwar kein Team aber 1200 + 120 versand
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Rocky-Mounta...0?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_186&hash=item4ab1363386


----------



## Mr.Freeride (24. November 2011)

njoa aber wieder nicht in L


----------



## bansheenr1 (24. November 2011)

ein L ist im Bikemarkt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (24. November 2011)

Was für möhren, da hilft nur suchen !!!


----------



## luxuzz (25. November 2011)

Langsam erscheint mir Bikeaction ziemlich uncool.
Erst wollen sie fÃ¼r nen alten Rmx Rahmen 1600â¬ ohne DÃ¤mpfer! 
und nun wollen sie mir zwei Gummispacer nicht zuschicken sondern ich muss erst zu einem Laden fahren, der bestellt sie, dann darf ich dort wieder hin um sie mir abzuholen oO
Wegen 20Cent... -.-

Hat von euch eigl schon jemand mal seinen Rahmen schweissen lassen?
Denn ich bin die ganze Zeit am Ã¼berlegen was ich tun soll. Denn es gibt nen Riss am Steuerrohr zum Unterohr direkt an der SchweiÃnaht und im Sommer gehts wieder nach Whistler fÃ¼r 2 Monate und wÃ¤re uncool wenn mir vorort der Rahmen brechen wÃ¼rde...

Zwar kann ich mir dann aus kanada/Amerika vergÃ¼nstigt einen bestellen, doch dauert dies ja auch erst seine Zeit bis er bei mir ankommen wÃ¼rde...

eigl brÃ¤uchte ich ja nur einen Hauptrahmen ohne alles^^ in grÃ¶Ãe M :/


----------



## neikless (25. November 2011)

haben die bei bikeaction tatsächlich noch neue RMX Rahmen auf Lager ???


----------



## Mr.Freeride (25. November 2011)

mr.freeride schrieb:


> das liegt hier und wird demnächst wieder aufgebaut.
> Das sunday bekommt eine pflege und wohl neuen, anderen lack.
> Ich suche nur noch ein *rmx von 2007*




Also die nette Dame eben meinte "Nein"


----------



## gobo (25. November 2011)

wenn würde ich den rahmen zu alutec oder nicolai schicken weil wenn solls richtig gemacht werden und gerade wenns nach whistler geht würde ich keine kompromisse eingehen.


----------



## luxuzz (26. November 2011)

Mit der Anfrage bzgl. des Rahmens ist schon ein halbes Jahr her.
Aber soviel habe ich damals nicht einmal mit Dämpfer bezahlt...

Mit Nicolai bin ich vor einer Woche in Kontakt getreten. Leider konnten diese mir keinerlei Preisvorschlag machen. 
Ich denke ich werde im März mein Bike einschicken, da ich zu der Zeit für ein Monat in Moskau verweilen werde.
Aber beruhigend, dass andere auch so denken


----------



## Xexano (27. November 2011)

Hey Luxuzz, ich schätze es sehr, dass Du immer noch an deinem RMX-Rahmen hängst. Es ist ja auch zweifelsohne eines der besten Bikes ever built! Aber bei dem Aufwand und vor alldem bei den Sorgen um die Sicherheit, die Du hast, würde ich an Deiner Stelle mir eher überlegen, den alten Rahmen an der Wand aufzuhängen und einen komplett neuen, anderen Rahmen für Whistler zu kaufen. Man sollte immer dann aufhören, wenn es am schönsten ist!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (27. November 2011)

was machst du denn schon wieder 2 Monate in Whistler?

by the way 
ich habe gerade wieder auf mein RMX umgebaut


----------



## luxuzz (27. November 2011)

Xexano schrieb:


> Hey Luxuzz, ich schätze es sehr, dass Du immer noch an deinem RMX-Rahmen hängst. Es ist ja auch zweifelsohne eines der besten Bikes ever built! Aber bei dem Aufwand und vor alldem bei den Sorgen um die Sicherheit, die Du hast, würde ich an Deiner Stelle mir eher überlegen, den alten Rahmen an der Wand aufzuhängen und einen komplett neuen, anderen Rahmen für Whistler zu kaufen. Man sollte immer dann aufhören, wenn es am schönsten ist!




Genau an der Überlegung bin ich stehen geblieben...
Reparieren oder Neukauf. Ich denke am Ende wird das Geld entscheiden und wie teuer der Flug wird. 

Ich fahre wieder zu meiner Sprachenschule und meiner damaligen Gastfamilie 
Englisch lernen, die Gegend erkunden und ganz nebenbei etwas Biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (28. November 2011)

nein ich bin nicht neidisch


----------



## luxuzz (28. November 2011)

In diesem Sommer hätte ich ernsthaft kotzen können.
EIn Freund ist nach Vancouver spontan geflogen und fragte ob ich mitkommen würde... Nur war das genau in dem Monat, in dem ich meine Klausuren schreiben musste.

Als er mir sagte wie teuer die Flüge gerade sein hätte ich heulen können.
Berlin <-> Vancouver hin&zurück 450  oO Air Berlin und co


----------



## Lulatsch1 (28. November 2011)

Hallo,
kann mir jemand sagen welche horizontale Oberrohrlänge das RMX in der Größe 16,5" (S) hat?
Ich finde im net nichts!
Danke!


----------



## neikless (28. November 2011)

um 556mm glaub ich je nach jahr ups sorry das ist die tatsächliche länge ...


----------



## Lulatsch1 (28. November 2011)

Jo, 
ich suche die horizontale Länge!

Bei einen 19,5" (L) RMX sind es 610mm und beim 18" (M) sollten es 590mm sein - nu suche ich die Länge für den 16,5" (S).

Sollte schon von einen 2007 Jahrgang sein.


----------



## SchrottRox (30. November 2011)

Lulatsch1 schrieb:


> Jo,
> ich suche die horizontale Länge!
> 
> Bei einen 19,5" (L) RMX sind es 610mm und beim 18" (M) sollten es 590mm sein - nu suche ich die Länge für den 16,5" (S).
> ...



Hi,
bei mir sind es 520 mm, wenn ich richtig messe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchrottRox (2. Dezember 2011)

O.K., ganz richtig habe ich nicht gemessen - aber gaaaanz daneben war es auch nicht...mit zwei Viertele kann man sich schon mal in der Horizontalen verschätzen - vor allem wenn das Radel mit dem Vorderrad an der Decke hängt 

Deshalb ein paar Bilder, wo man die Messsituation erkennen kann. RMX - Rahmengröße S:






Oberrohrlänge in der Waagrechten: 540 mm





Oberrohrlänge Mitte Steuerrohr/Mitte Sattelstütze: 490 mm





Rahmenhöhe: 415 mm





Tretlagerhöhe: 375 mm





Radstand: 1145 mm

Alle Maße nur mit der Schätzlatte ermittelt. Keine Gewähr auf Messfehler


----------



## Lulatsch1 (3. Dezember 2011)

Super "SchrottRox"

Danke für die Bilder und Maße, hast mir sehr weitergeholfen!

Der "S" Rahmen fällt mit seinem 540mm langem Oberrohr relativ klein aus, im vergleich zum "M" mit 590mm Oberrohr. Alle Maße in der Horizontalen gemessen.

Schönes WE


----------



## gobo (3. Dezember 2011)

ist aber sehr dreckig das rmx


----------



## SchrottRox (3. Dezember 2011)

gobo schrieb:


> ist aber sehr dreckig das rmx



Na sooo schlimm isses doch gar nicht...und wenn meine Bikewerkstatt irgendwann mal fertig wird (geplättelt ist erst die Hälfte), dann werden alle Räder auch mal wieder geputzt. Einige müssen ja nur vom Baustaub befreit werden 
Aber in einer Hütte Bj. 1616 dauert halt alles ein bissl länger...


----------



## gobo (4. Dezember 2011)

ok ich verzeih dir
aber 1616!da hast du dir aber was vorgenommen,respekt!


----------



## SchrottRox (4. Dezember 2011)

Ja, das ist eine Lebensaufgabe  15 Jahre hat es mich schon gekostet 
Wenn der Keller fertig ist, dann kommt das Dach


----------



## benithedog (5. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
ich möchte mir nen RMX Rahmen aufbauen. Hauptsächlich zum Bikepark spielen  Fahre defintiv keine Downhill Races. Gucke grad nach passenden Gabeln und lasse mich gern von euch beraten.
RS Boxxer? 
RS Totem?
FOX? 
Bitte gebt mir Tips vor allem welche Ausführung? Hab mal gehört das die Air Gabeln alle nicht so toll vom Anprechverhalten sind? Ist das richtig allgemein oder gibts da Unterschiede?


----------



## neikless (6. Dezember 2011)

Fox 40 oder Manitou Dorado oder Travis, alte Mz.888 bis 2007
von Boxxer oder 888 ab 2008 bis heute würde ich die Finger lassen und bleib bei coil !


----------



## Mr.Freeride (6. Dezember 2011)

Von der Fox 40 von 2008 solltets du auch die Finger lassen. Die ist mir zwei mal kaputt gegangen. Obwohl ich sie nicht so häufig benutzt hatte.

Die Dorado kann ich sehr empfehlen. Die passt so super zum RMX Fahrwerk.
Sonst eine 888 von 06/07 ja


----------



## benithedog (7. Dezember 2011)

Brauch ich Größe L oder M bei 186cm und 89cm Schrittlänge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (7. Dezember 2011)

@niko du meinst also die wiedergeburt sollte mit dorado stattfinden 
gib doch mal kurzen bericht zur dorado in verbindung mit dem RMX ab !


----------



## benithedog (10. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
nochmal zur Gabel.
Was brauch ich für eine Schaftlänge und Einbaulänge?


----------



## neikless (10. Dezember 2011)

Steuerrohr+Vorbau+Spacer+Brücke denke so mit 190mm müsste das hinkommen


----------



## Mr.Freeride (10. Dezember 2011)

bei einem 2005er L RMX ohne Spacer sind es 21-21,5 cm.

Warum die Dorado so gut ins RMX passt?
Weil man die Dorado genauso wie den Hinterbau abstimmen kann.
Dank des einstellbaren hydraulischen Durchschlagschutzes schön progressiv am Ende, aber oben herum trotzdem schön weich und ansprechend. Gabel wie Hinterbau bekommt man einfach nicht zum Durchschlagen. Beides in Verbindung gibt einem sowas von Sicherheit, das man mit dem Bike echt alles springen kann. Selbst stumpfere Landungen fühlen sich wie ein Sofa an.
Die Fox 40 hatte nur eine einstellbare L/S Druckstufe die über den ganzen Federweg geht. Nicht erst am Ende.


----------



## Xexano (10. Dezember 2011)

benithedog schrieb:


> Brauch ich Größe L oder M bei 186cm und 89cm Schrittlänge?



Bin ca. genauso groß wie Du! Ich fahr ein 16.5'' RMX. Mag es kompakt unter mir! Lässt sich saugut fahren. 18'' fühlt sich da eher etwas träger an. Ist aber mMn Geschmackssache! Das RMX ist halt ein FRX-Bike und kein DHler. Deswegen finde ich es wichtiger, einen kompakteren Rahmen unter mir zu haben. 

Bedenke aber bitte, dass meine Aussage sehr subjektiv ist! Viel Spaß mit einem RMX! 


Zu der Gabel: Bin für "the one and only" 888... 2006er, versteht sich!  Verführ mich jetzt nicht, Mr. Freeride... ich darf nicht der Dorado verfallen... hinfort mit Dir, sündiges Bild!  

.... Wie fühlt sich die Dorado am Anfang ihrer Federung an? Eher straffer oder gibt sie erstmal sehr viel FW frei?


----------



## neikless (10. Dezember 2011)

ich bin auch, lange jahre auf 16.5" unterwegs gewesen mittlerweile fühl ich mich aber auf dem 18"er wohler ... 16.5" ist natürlich extrem agil und verspielt aber auch das 18" lässt sich tricksen und springen wie nichts dazu ist es einfach etwas ruhger und liegt sicherer bei höherem tempo, von träge ist es weit entfernt !  (Ich bin 179 groß)

Habe mir vorgenommen mit der wiedergeburt meines RMX noch paar jahre zu warten,
würde ich es heute aufbauen würde ich eine Dorado haben wollen


----------



## Mr.Freeride (10. Dezember 2011)

Überhaupt nicht straff! Butterweich und gibt viel frei an Federweg.

Ja die 06/07 888 ist natürlich auch perfekt in dem Bike


----------



## gobo (11. Dezember 2011)

kann ich die dorado mit der shiver vergleichen wenns um die performance geht??
mal abgesehen vom gewicht.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (11. Dezember 2011)

Zu der Shiver kann ich leider gar nichts sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benithedog (17. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich schon wieder.... bin immer noch am überlegen ob das RMX wirklich das richitge Bike für meine Anforderungen ist und bitte euch um Hilfe, damit ich nicht wieder ein Bike kaufe was meinen Anforderungen nicht entspricht.

Beim durchlesen der RMX Threads bekomme ich den Eindruck das RMX ist ein Big Bike was gut für fette Drops ist und aufgrund des satten Fahrwerks immer schön am Boden klebt, so wie Ihr alle schreibt wird man richitg begeistert von dem Bike....
Meine Frage ist: Was ist mit Air Time? Fliegt das RMX auch schön? Ich würde mich eher als Anfänger bezeichnen habe aber schon einige Freerider in Bikeparks getestet die mir nicht gefallen haben weil sie einfach nicht "abheben" wollten. Die Fahrwerke haben die Sprünge einfach weggesaugt und mir fehlte der Spaß am fliegen weil man das Teil immer in die Luft reißen musste. 
Bin ich beim RMX richtig? Ich möchte eine Bikepark Spaßmachine die mir als Anfänger Fehler verzeiht aber keinen Panzer der alles platt rollt und mit dem man nicht mehr das Fliegen und spielen genießen kann.

Danke für eure Tips. 

Gruß Benni


----------



## gobo (17. Dezember 2011)

hol dir ein session88 carbon!

nee im ernst das RMX ist schon optimal für den park und auch für flugeinlagen!!nicht umsonst schwärmen hier alle so davon.
was das gewicht angeht hängt von dir ab was du draus machst
meins lag damals so um die 18kg und das war voll ok und wenn du aufm trail bist merkste das eh nicht so.
ich fand immer das das RMX sehr sprung sicher ist und du aufpassen mußt es nicht zu übertreiben und ich glaub das der rahmen die limits setzt und die sind verdammt hoch!!!


----------



## benithedog (17. Dezember 2011)

DANKE


----------



## Mr.Freeride (17. Dezember 2011)

Njoa, besser hätte ich es auch nicht sagen können.
Eine verspielte geile Spaßmaschine


----------



## benithedog (4. Januar 2012)




----------



## benithedog (4. Januar 2012)

Hab ich mir grad gekauft  ist nahezu unbenutzt und im original Ladenzustand  
Wird natürlich noch einiges geändert aber dazu später mehr.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nasum (4. Januar 2012)

Ui, feines Teil Was hast du vor zu ändern?


----------



## benithedog (4. Januar 2012)

Als erstes auf jeden Fall den Sattel und Stütze denke ich
Bremsen Avid Code (evtl.)
andere Laufräder ich glaub das sind die billigsten FR Felgen die es gibt.
Federgabel evtl. zum Service? Keine Ahnung ob das notwendig ist das Bike stand ja nur in der Ecke.
Breiterer Lenker denke da an Syntace Vector DH 740mm mit 45 Superforce Vorbau
Pedale 5050
Kettenführung und evtl andere Kurbel
Titanfeder (Gewichtstuning)
Spritzschutz für den Dämpfer? 

Nehme gerne Kritik und Anregungen entgegen....
 Wie Weihnachten heute


----------



## gobo (4. Januar 2012)

als erstes den umwerfer demontieren

sehr schönes teil und dann noch im original zustand,lass es so und ab an die wand!!!


----------



## benithedog (4. Januar 2012)

gobo schrieb:


> als erstes den umwerfer demontieren
> 
> sehr schönes teil und dann noch im original zustand,lass es so und ab an die wand!!!



Das mit dem Umwerfer ist klar aber an die Wand hängen, ich denke nicht das es dafür gedacht und gemacht ist. Ich glaub es will jetzt endlich mal in den Wald hat ja lang genug rum gestanden!!!!


----------



## gobo (4. Januar 2012)

bin da was sensibeler als der rest der truppe hier


----------



## benithedog (4. Januar 2012)

Ich denke ich werde es bestimmungsgemäß benutzen soweit es im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten ist. 

Kann mir jemand Tips für ne Grundeinstellung der 888 und des DHX geben?
Fahrergewicht 82KG hab ne 500er Feder drin SAG der Gabel im moment 25 bis 30% wenn ich mich vorsichtig draufstelle, aber vielleicht muss die Gabel auch erstmal eingefahren werden oder zum Service? Wie beurteile ich das am besten ich meine viel getan hat Sie noch nicht aber ich habe auch keine Vergleichsreferenzen um selbst zu beurteilen wie gut sie jetzt anspricht. Im Vergleich zu meiner FOX 36 TALAS fühlt es sich wie Sahne oder ganz warme Butter an aber das heisst m.M.n nichts.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (4. Januar 2012)

Das klingt doch schon ganz gut.
Ich habe bei ca. 92 kg eine 550er verbaut. Die passt für mich sehr gut.
Beim RMX darf die Feder ruhig weicher sein, da der Rahmen von Haus aus ja schon sehr progressiv ist. Nachhelfen kann Mann da noch mit der Luft und mit dem Bottom Out. Vielleicht kannst du sogar eine 450er fahren. Der Sw!tch fährt eine, weiß aber nicht genau wie schwer er ist.

Die Gabel sollte auch so passen mit den verbauten Federn. Ist auch dank des einstellbaren Durchschlagschutzes sehr schön einzustellen. Tunen kannst du sie noch mit 5W Gabelöl. Dann wird das Ansprechverhalten noch sanfter und die Gabeln wird insgesamt ein Tick weicher. Service brauch sie wohl nicht wenn sie nur herumstand.

Ach ja.....Glückwunsch zum geilen Bike


----------



## Till_Mann (4. Januar 2012)

sehr schönes RMX ! (bin etwas neidisch, mein rahmen ist braun)

zu deinen Umbauten:

Bei den Bremsen gebe ich dir Recht, mein Bruder hatte mal welche am Big Hit, das gibt nur dicke Finger. 

Wenn du dir ne Kefü besorgst, was du unbedingt brauchst, solltest du aufpassen das die Kette dir nicht ständig an der Schwinge schleift. Mein Bruder hatte das mal hier im Forum für mich gefragt (S.23). Also entweder Kefü nach außen bringen oder eine kaufen bei der die Kette tiefer rauskommt.

Zu der Ti Feder - sieht nobel aus, aber wenn dein neuer Sattel nur die hälfte wiegt und du leichtere Felgen(und Mäntel) draufhast erspart das genauso viel Gewicht. Aber man merkt dem RMX sein Übergewicht eh nicht an.


----------



## benithedog (4. Januar 2012)

Till_Mann schrieb:


> ........
> Wenn du dir ne Kefü besorgst, was du unbedingt brauchst, solltest du aufpassen das die Kette dir nicht ständig an der Schwinge schleift. Mein Bruder hatte das mal hier im Forum für mich gefragt (S.23). Also entweder Kefü nach außen bringen oder eine kaufen bei der die Kette tiefer rauskommt.



 Wie meint er das genau Kefü nach aussen bringen??? Welche würdet ihr mir denn empfehlen wo die Kette tiefer rauskommt? Ich möchte die Kurbel erstmal lassen vielleicht Bashguard und kleines Kettenblatt abmachen?


----------



## pieleh (4. Januar 2012)

habe den optimalen Luftdämpfer für's RMX gefunden:








Performance hervorragend und passt ohne Manipulationen "saugend" rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (5. Januar 2012)

sorry aber ich find das passt optisch nicht in den rahmen,absolutes no go!!


----------



## Till_Mann (5. Januar 2012)

Mit "nach außen bringen" meinte ich weg vom Rahmen. Bei mir klappts jetzt einigermaßen mit 5 Unterlegscheiben unter den 3 Schrauben mit denen man die Kettenführung fest macht. Jetzt kommt die Kette zwar noch hoch raus aber eben etwas außen an der Schwinge vorbei. Ich hab mein Rahmen ja auch gebraucht gekauft und der hatte genau an dieser stelle schon etwas Material abgetragen, desshalb hab ich mir da so Mühe gemacht.

Zu ne anderen Kefü kann ich leider nix sagen, bin froh das die jetzt funktioniert.

Wenn ich demnächst mal schöne Bilder hab kann ich meins ja auch mal präsentieren.

Gruß Till


----------



## neikless (5. Januar 2012)

hatte auch immer 3 unterlegscheiben unter der Kefü 
musst nur sehen das es noch mit der Kettenlinie passt ... 
man ich muss mein RMX auch wieder aufbauen leider in absehbarer zeit wohl nicht aber dann ... BÄM !


----------



## benithedog (9. Januar 2012)

Das RMX hat doch ISCG old, oder?

Und noch eine "dumme" Frage: Wie stelle ich die Kettenführung so ein das sie mittig über dem zweiten/mittleren Kettenblatt steht? Wenn ich die Führung direkt an die ISCG Aufnahme schraube steht sie doch über dem kleinen Kettenblatt oder nicht? Sind da irgendwelche Spacer dabei oder wie funktioniert das? Hab mich damit noch nicht auseinander gesetzt. Wollte die Kurbel abbauen und das kleine Kettenblatt und den Umwerfer entfernen und dann eine Kettenführung dranbauen.


----------



## enemy111 (9. Januar 2012)

Hallo.

Kann mir jemand sagen wie lang das Steuerrohr vom RMX ist?
Wäre sehr wichtig und eilt. 
Danke


----------



## Mr.Freeride (10. Januar 2012)

Welches Baujahr und welche Rahmengröße?


----------



## Cuberius (11. Januar 2012)

Baujahr 05:
16,5â 102 mm, 18â 115 mm, 19,5â 130mm


----------



## Banshee-Driver (12. Januar 2012)

was sind die schwachpunkte an einem Rmx ? reißen die auch so gerne wie Rm6/7 ?


----------



## gobo (13. Januar 2012)

wir hatten mal das problem das ein 2004 team rahmen in m sich gestaucht hatte und zwar an der strebe welche das unterrohr mit dem oberrohr verbindet!war zum glück nur die farbe angerissen aber trotzdem hat es gereicht.
ansich ist das rmx super stabil und macht fast alles mit und ich denke mal das man alles kaputt bekommt wenn man will.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxuzz (13. Januar 2012)

Ich muss mein Rad noch überprüfen lassen, ob nur der Lack angerissen ist oder ob sich ein Riss im Rahmen selbst befindet. Bei mir ist es die untere Schweißnaht vom Steuerohr -> Unterrohr. 
Modelljahr 2006, gesehen nach 2 Monaten Whistlerbikepark und die freigegebenen Strecken haben nun keine sehr hohen Sprünge wie in den deutschen Parks, welche das Bike nie gesehen hat.


----------



## neikless (13. Januar 2012)

Banshee-Driver schrieb:


> was sind die schwachpunkte an einem Rmx ?



Hm, vor 2007 die Dämpferaufnahme am Hauptrahmen, da soll es Rahmen mit Rissen gegeben haben,
ab 2007 (Team & SE) ist auch das Geschichte, wirkliche Schwachstellen sind echt schwer zu finden, der Fahrer vielleicht 
würde aber dennoch die letzte Baureihe also 2007 Team & SE wegen der verstärkten Dämpfer-Aufnahme empfehlen.

RMX


----------



## Banshee-Driver (13. Januar 2012)

ich frage weil ich ein 06er rmx 2.0 bekomme


----------



## gobo (13. Januar 2012)

bin meins auch ein 2006 im park und sogar in morzine,chatel etc gefahren und hatte null probleme mit dem rahmen.
was du wohl machen solltest ist das du das fw vernünftig einstellst vorallem hinten(vorne versteht sich von selbst!)
dann solltest du laaaange spass damit haben.


----------



## Banshee-Driver (13. Januar 2012)

ISt das heck problematischer einzustellen als bei anderen BIKES ? der rmx ist ja ohnehin progressiver als andere


----------



## neikless (13. Januar 2012)

Nein ! es ist wie du selbst sagst schon eher progressiv nicht sehr aber ja ...
somit macht das bike schon den halben job, dämpfer sozusagen HARZ 4, 
um eine passende einstellung zu finden brachst du nur wenige klicks, 
klar wenn du es super linear willst könnt es schwierig werden aber dann eben komplett offen ... 
aber du wirst es lieben, bisher kein big bike gefunden was soviel fahrspaß an den rider weiter gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banshee-Driver (13. Januar 2012)

mal schauen ob es mein Orange übertrifft


----------



## Mr.Freeride (14. Januar 2012)

Schwachstellen? Naja ganz vielleicht die Dämpferaufnahme am Hauptrahmen, wie neikless schon sagt. Sonst läuft das Ding wie Sau und macht alles mit


----------



## neikless (23. Januar 2012)

selbst der Herr Mohr findet mal seinen Meister / Endgegner !


----------



## gobo (23. Januar 2012)




----------



## hugolost (23. Januar 2012)

*habenwill*


----------



## luxuzz (23. Januar 2012)

Die juten Doublewides


----------



## gazza-loddi (23. Januar 2012)

der giga-mud-fender am dämpfer hat "funktion"?

ich hab son ding ja auch dran damit die pampe nich in den lagern und buchsen etc knischt,aber ein ordendlicher stock und das ding is ab....
warum so schwere felgen?


----------



## neikless (23. Januar 2012)

ha ha gazzaloddi  lsutiges bild  wie dein name - sonst nix ... frag doch bitte nicht nach sinn, der ist hier befreit !


----------



## Cuberius (24. Januar 2012)

Hätte gazza-loddi den Trinkhalter am alten RMX gesehen, würde er nicht fragen!


----------



## neikless (24. Januar 2012)

der hier ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirty-boy (24. Januar 2012)

Wenn noch jemand einen TOP erhaltenen RMX in rot sucht, dann seht Euch meine Bikemarkt-Anzeigen an 

Grüße

Robin


----------



## neikless (24. Januar 2012)

räusper*


----------



## dirty-boy (24. Januar 2012)

Ja ich weiß Nic, gern geb ich ihn nicht her


----------



## Cuberius (24. Januar 2012)

neikless schrieb:


> der hier ?



genau der


----------



## gazza-loddi (24. Januar 2012)

ach mist,jaa... mich hat da kurz der ernst gepackt...ich vergass


----------



## gobo (25. Januar 2012)

und auf seite 31 wird dann durch die pedale gewicht gespart,hahahahaha hammer.


----------



## Till_Mann (25. Januar 2012)

So, auch wenn die guten Aktuellen Bilder immer noch auf dem anderen PC liegen will ich mein Traumrahmen hier mal vorstellen.

So ist er aktuell aufgebaut: (von fertig kann man nie wirklich sprechen)




(Die Satteltasche is normal an meinem Hardtail, aber an dem Tag hab ich ein haufen Zeug für Einstellung mit gehabt)

Hier noch ein paar Zwischenstände


----------



## hugolost (25. Januar 2012)

Hab bald auch ein RMX, hab hier im Bikemarkt den roten R1 Rahmen gekauft.
Bin schon gespannt. August rum wird das Rad komplett fertig sein.


----------



## hugolost (28. Januar 2012)

Welchen ISCG standard hat das RMX?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirty-boy (28. Januar 2012)

Das R1 hat 03


----------



## hugolost (28. Januar 2012)

Danke.


----------



## hugolost (6. Februar 2012)

Welcher Dämpfer/Feder wäre optimal fürs RMX? Ich wiege Fahrfertig 100kg.


----------



## neikless (6. Februar 2012)

denke so um die 600 x 2.8


----------



## hugolost (6. Februar 2012)

Gabel dachte ich an die 2012er Boxxer RC und als Dämpfer Van RC 2012.


----------



## dirty-boy (6. Februar 2012)

600er Feder sollte passen! Gegen Gabel und Dämpfer ist nichts einzuwenden.

Bis FR ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugolost (6. Februar 2012)

Wollte erst die kleinste 2012er 888 nehmen, aber die wiegt 600gr mehr als die Boxxer.


----------



## mohrstefan (6. Februar 2012)

Till Mann Gratuliere,zu deinem Team/Traum 
ach und Leute, die Trenke ist immer noch in Geybrauch am aktuellem RMX 
Prost


----------



## neikless (7. Februar 2012)

du hast wohl zuviel "getrenkt" !?


----------



## benithedog (7. Februar 2012)

wo bekommt man so einen Sattel????


http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/471436/cat/all


----------



## mohrstefan (8. Februar 2012)

Es steht wieder zum verkauf 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/471537/cat/45


----------



## mohrstefan (8. Februar 2012)

benithedog schrieb:


> wo bekommt man so einen Sattel????
> 
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/471436/cat/all


 Ich denke dieser isses


----------



## benithedog (8. Februar 2012)

Ehm.....nee denk ich nicht. Der Sattel den ich mein hat schöne Ahornblätter drauf ist schwarz/weiß und mittlerweile weiß ich das er von Selle Italia ist aber mehr nicht.

Wenn einer nen super Race Face Kettenstrebenschutz für sein RMX braucht:






http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=471952


----------



## Till_Mann (8. Februar 2012)

@mohrstefan: danke danke, aber es ist ein 2.0 und kein Team Rahmen.

Wo wir schon beim Thema sind, was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwichen dem 2.0 und dem Team? 
Klar bei den 07er Modellen ist die Dämpferaufnahme verstärkt worden aber sonst?


----------



## mohrstefan (8. Februar 2012)

Hmm 
Dämferaufnahme verstärkt,1.5 er Steuerrohr ,schaltauge anders (scheiß fumelei)
ich denke nix weiter,neikless helf mier weiter


----------



## neikless (8. Februar 2012)

meint ihr jetzt von 2006 auf 2007 ?
geo wurde noch etwas angepasst LW flacher etwas tiefer ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (8. Februar 2012)

Raff ich nicht. Ich denke du willst es unbedingt wieder aufbauen?


----------



## mohrstefan (8. Februar 2012)

tja ,die verlockung des Euro's .
Wans erst ma wech ist , ist das gejammer GROSS


----------



## neikless (8. Februar 2012)

es wird wohl so kommen, da muss ich dir leider recht geben !


----------



## Sw!tch (9. Februar 2012)

29er's are so gay!


----------



## mohrstefan (9. Februar 2012)




----------



## neikless (9. Februar 2012)




----------



## Sw!tch (9. Februar 2012)

:d


----------



## mohrstefan (9. Februar 2012)

:?


----------



## hugolost (10. Februar 2012)

Soooooooooooo,

Heute den R1 Rahmen abgeholt. Und direkt mal ein paar Fragen.

1. Was für eine Schraube brauche ich um das Schaltauge zu befestigen?
2. Kurbellänge? 165mm/170mm/175mm; M Rahmen 82cm Schrittlänge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (10. Februar 2012)

Schaltaugenschraube ?
Kurbelarmlänge ist 175mm IO,da das Tretlager recht hoch ist .


----------



## hugolost (10. Februar 2012)

Und wo gibts die passende Schraube?


----------



## neikless (10. Februar 2012)

tretlager ist wie schon gesagt wurde recht hoch daher musst du nicht 
dringend eine 165er fahren, hatte auch lange eine 175er dran, ohne
probleme oder aufsetzer usw also nimm die die dir passt ! vielleicht die goldene mitte ?!
eigentlich eine schande das ich das mit der schraube nicht weiss,
sind doch beim schaltauge immer dabei ? gewinde könnte M8 oder M10 sein, oder doch nur M6 ?! unsicher !


----------



## hugolost (10. Februar 2012)

Die Schraube war nicht dabei, daher frage ich ja.


----------



## mohrstefan (10. Februar 2012)

Sollte eigendlich von deinem Slayer gleich sein,die Schrauben


----------



## hugolost (11. Februar 2012)

Schraube ist eine Kettenblatt schraube.

Und noch mehr fragen: Wo bekomme ich eine passende Hintere Achse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (11. Februar 2012)

12x150 habe ich hier *neu 
10x135 denke auch
vielleicht auch noch eine 10x150 muss mal schauen,
bei Interesse PN bitte


----------



## benithedog (11. Februar 2012)

hab auch noch ne 12x150 günstig abzugeben, bei Interesse PN

@mohrstefan dein Teil ist unterwegs


----------



## hugolost (14. Februar 2012)

Achse zu lang oder Falsche Schaltauge und achse zu lang oder nur falsche Schaltauge?

Die Schraube liegt auf dem Schaltauge auf und ist schon komplett zugedreht:






Achse ohne Schaltauge komplett zugedreht:





Die Achse ist von neikless und soll Orginal RM sein (steht nix drauf, aber ich glaube es).


----------



## mohrstefan (14. Februar 2012)

benithedog schrieb:


> hab auch noch ne 12x150 günstig abzugeben, bei Interesse PN
> 
> @mohrstefan dein Teil ist unterwegs


Und passt prima  im gegensatz deine Achse Neikless  
Oder ich befürchte beim R1 sins noch 135 mm


----------



## benithedog (14. Februar 2012)

Das Schaltauge ist zu dick, bei mir ist das die Materialstärke vom Schaltauge dünner so ergibt es eine ebene fläche mit dem Rest der Kettenstrebe. Die Achse scheint zu lang zu sein, hab bei mir eine Sixpack Aluminum Achse verbaut die war auch zu lang. Habe dann das Gewinde weiter geschnitten jetzt passts, irgendwann werd ich die noch in der Gesamtlänge kürzen dann siehts auch gut aus. Also Schneideisen M12 besorgen und ein paar Gewindegänge nachschneiden, oder meine Achse kaufen  die übrigens ganz anders aussieht, aber welche jetzt originol ist weiß ich auch nicht. Meine ist halt aus schwarz bruniertem Stahl und hat nur zwei Schlüsselflächen und nicht so eine verchromte Sechskantutter, ausserdem hat sie im ein Feingewinde M12x irgendwas.


----------



## benithedog (14. Februar 2012)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Und passt prima  im gegensatz deine Achse Neikless
> Oder ich befürchte beim R1 sins noch 135 mm




Also ich hab ja auch nen R1 Rahmen und der hat 150x12, was auch noch gehen würde sind dicke Unterlegscheiben sieht aber halt nicht gut aus.


----------



## mohrstefan (14. Februar 2012)

Na dann diese schön leicht schön bund und passt 
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...eckachse-12x150mm-gold-anodized-Mod-2011.html


----------



## benithedog (14. Februar 2012)

Ja die ist schön bunt und leicht, aber die wird er auch nachschneiden müssen genauso wie ich meine Sixpack Achse nachschneiden musste.


----------



## neikless (14. Februar 2012)

Hallo meine also eine ist die von rocky orginal ausgelieferte 12x150mm achse !


----------



## benithedog (14. Februar 2012)

Dann ist das wohl so. Wie gesagt ich musste meine 150x12 er Achse auch nachschneiden, dann hat Rocky da wohl irgendwie schmalere Aufnahmen an der Kettenstrebe bei den R1 gemacht.

Was sagst du denn zu dem Schaltauge Neikless?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (14. Februar 2012)

@ hugolost halte doch mal einen Zollstock zwischen die Ausfallenden,mit Bild ?


----------



## hugolost (14. Februar 2012)

Sind 150mm.


----------



## mohrstefan (14. Februar 2012)

Bilder ??


----------



## hugolost (14. Februar 2012)




----------



## mohrstefan (14. Februar 2012)

Oh wo kommt den solch ein Achse her,das ist ne 165 mm welch ein seltenes Stück 
Neikless da mußte aber noch mal nachbessern


----------



## hugolost (14. Februar 2012)

Bis März ist ja noch Zeit bis dsa Bike komplett ist. Warte ja auch noch auf ein Teil vom Verkäufer.


----------



## benithedog (14. Februar 2012)

Was is nu mit dem Schaltauge? Würde mich wirklich mal interessieren weil ich mir auch noch ein Ersatz für den nächsten Bike Urlaub (im März in Finale ) bestellen will, gibt´s da verschiedene? Wo hast du deins her? Also meins hat 8,5mm Materialstärke und ist wie gesagt bündig mit dem Rest der Fläche.


----------



## hugolost (14. Februar 2012)

Meins ist etwas  dicker und nicht bündig. Ich habe per google ein SHop gefunden wo das RMX Schaltauge mit Bild drin ist (Bauhjahr 2005/2006). Vom Bild sieht es aus wie das von meinem New Slayer. Aber passen tut mein New Slayer Ersatzschaltauge nicht.


----------



## benithedog (14. Februar 2012)

Ich wollte hier eins bestellen, hoffe es passt. Aber der Preis....

http://shop.strato.de/epages/611934...th=/Shops/61193402/Products/rm_RMX_schaltauge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugolost (14. Februar 2012)

Genau so sieht mein Slayer Schaltauge aus und es passt nicht.


----------



## benithedog (14. Februar 2012)

Da steht nur für RMX also wird das vom Slayer wohl kaum passen, aber vielleicht können sich die Experten mal dazu äussern, ich bin ja auch noch RMX Frischling.

Die vom Slayer sehen genauso aus, das stimmt vielleicht ist nur die Materialdicke anders.


----------



## hugolost (14. Februar 2012)

Ich müßte vom Slayer Auge etwas wegschleifen damit es passt, dann wäre es auch bündig. Aber meine Achse ist dann immer noch zu lang, und ich habe nicht die möglichkeit sie zu kürzen/Gewinde nach zu schneiden.


----------



## neikless (14. Februar 2012)

Schaltauge ist zu dick, definitiv !
... ist ja nicht so als hätte ich nicht mehfach darum gebeten genau zu messen,
Auswahl wäre da


----------



## hugolost (14. Februar 2012)

Du hast nach 12*150mm gefragt, und das habe ich bejat 


Wenn das Schaltuage zu dick ist hat dann jemand mal eind Bild des richtigen? Am besten Montiert.


----------



## neikless (14. Februar 2012)

wenn die EINBAUBREITE 150mm stimmt sollten auch einfache / oder Alu. U-Scheiben helfen !




wenn man den Ausfallenden abzieht müsste alles bestens passen, irgendwas machst du falsch,
oder ist faul ! Ich lasse nicht auf mir sitzen ich hätte "Mist" verkauft !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugolost (14. Februar 2012)

Würde gehen mit nem "spacer" von 5mm.


Geht aber nur wenn ich das dünne Schaltauge habe.


----------



## benithedog (14. Februar 2012)

Am besten macht Ihr das per PN oder email, würde ich vorschlagen. Wenn alles geklappt hat könnt ihr ja kurz ein positives Feedback hier posten. Es geht doch drum das hier jedem geholfen wird, und Neikless hat mir persönlich im Vorfeld zu meinem RMX Kauf per email sehr geholfen, nochmals Danke dafür. 
Ich denke niemand meint das du "Mist" verkaufst sowas sollte hier auch nicht behauptet werden und gehört hier nicht hin.


----------



## hugolost (14. Februar 2012)

benithedog schrieb:


> Ich denke niemand meint das du "Mist" verkaufst sowas sollte hier auch nicht behauptet werden und gehört hier nicht hin.



Das sagt ja auch niemand.

benithedog: kannst du mal ein Bild von deinem Schaltauge montiert machen?


----------



## neikless (14. Februar 2012)

ok dann ist mein Ruf ja gerettet  sagt bescheid wenn ihr Hilfe braucht bin hier noch eher selten am Start ...


----------



## hugolost (14. Februar 2012)

Hab gerade eine Antwort von Radsport Kimmerle erhalten. Bei der Achse kann er mir nicht weiterhelfen, aber Schaltauge hÃ¤tte er da fÃ¼r 20â¬. Soll so wie das im Shop aussehen nur mit anderen maÃen.


----------



## Sw!tch (14. Februar 2012)

So sah mein rmx zwischendurch mal aus. Hab' zu dem Zeitpunkt drei von den Romics für 30 Dollar gekauft, nachdem der Roco explodiert ist. Hat bis auf die Einstellungen genauso gut funktioniert


----------



## mohrstefan (14. Februar 2012)

hugolost schrieb:


> Würde gehen mit nem "spacer" von 5mm.
> 
> 
> Geht aber nur wenn ich das dünne Schaltauge habe.


Ne ne 
zu lang ist zu lang,da MUSS geholfen weden 
sonst gibt das wehen


----------



## benithedog (14. Februar 2012)

Den Beitrag vom Switch versteh ich gar nicht. 20,- hört sich doch gut an. Gib mir mal nen Link das sind ja schon 10,- weniger als in dem anderen Shop.
Sonst einer ne Idee wo man ein Schaltauge bekommt?
Wenn alle Stricke reissen, pack die Achse in einen Briefumschlag 2,20 oder so bei der Post schicks zu mir mit Briefmarken für die Rücksendung dann schneid ich das Gewinde drauf.

Gruß Benni


----------



## hugolost (14. Februar 2012)

http://www.radsportkimmerle.de/


Dein Schaltauge ist viel dünner und sitzt auch viel besser.


----------



## mohrstefan (14. Februar 2012)

Der Kimmerle-Papst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (15. Februar 2012)

Der Frank der kanns !


----------



## neikless (15. Februar 2012)

saugut ! 


Sw!tch schrieb:


>


----------



## hugolost (15. Februar 2012)

Achse ist schon etwas angepasst (morgen kommt die Feinarbeit, Gewinde ist ein zehntel zu groÃ geworden). Passendes Schaltauge beim Frank fÃ¼r 20â¬ inkl. Versand bestellt. Mehr gibts dann im MÃ¤rz.


----------



## numinisflo (15. Februar 2012)

Verdammt ist das RMX vom Sw!tch geil.

Mittlerweile muss ich sagen, dass ich mein RMX definitiv nicht mehr verkaufen würde. Leider ist es dafür zu spät...


----------



## mohrstefan (15. Februar 2012)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Verdammt ist das RMX vom Sw!tch geil.
> 
> Mittlerweile muss ich sagen, dass ich mein RMX definitiv nicht mehr verkaufen würde. Leider ist es dafür zu spät...


 Ohhhhhh Ja  ich meine geil


----------



## Sw!tch (15. Februar 2012)

Danke für das positive Feedback 

Mittlerweile sind verbaut: Elke Stage 5, der Chromag in black chrome, Sram XO, die neue Saint Kurbel sowie '12er Code Rs




benithedog schrieb:


> Den Beitrag vom Switch versteh ich gar nicht.



Es ging um die Kresse! Es ging schon immer nur um die Kresse.


----------



## benithedog (15. Februar 2012)

kleiner Zwischenstand:
neues Cockpit mit Sunline Direct Mount und KORE Torsion 800mm Lenker, ist heut angekommen 
Maxxis Swampthing 60A "Winterreifen" (bin jedes Wochenende auf den gefrorenen teils schneebedeckten Trails)
Avid Juicy 7
Crank Brothers 5050 (kommen bald in Wagenfarbe schwarz/rot)
Selle Italia T1
E13 SRS
SRAM X9 Schaltwerk und Trigger


----------



## mohrstefan (15. Februar 2012)

schöne Lampe !


----------



## benithedog (15. Februar 2012)

Danke für dieses positive Feedback  immer wieder schön mit dir. Die hat 7,99 im Discounter gekostet und ist wirklich dekorativ.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (16. Februar 2012)

benni,das mit deiner hinterrad befestigung kenne ich was anders.kann es sein das da eine u-scheibe fehlt??
kann mir kaum vorstellen das die mutter hinten ins ausfallende gedreht wird,da fehlt was!!bei meiner achse 12*150 sind zwei u-scheiben dabei,von haus aus.


----------



## hugolost (17. Februar 2012)

Weiter gehts.


----------



## mohrstefan (18. Februar 2012)

mal wieder 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Wb_NWJSxCk"]A Tribute To The RMX      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Xexano (19. Februar 2012)

Hey, nochmal um auf die Achsen zurückzukommen: Ihr habt den Sixpack Nailer nur beim R1 nachfräsen müssen oder auch bei anderen RMXs? Ich habe nämlich die extrem schwere Stahlachse von meinem weißen RMX 2.0 (2006) gegen eine Sixpack-Achse ausgetauscht (und fast 200 g gespart...). Passte sofort, ohne was nachzufräsen. Bin auch schon mit der Achse gefahren... oder ist diese Sicherheit trügerisch? 
Oder könnte es sein, dass ihr den von Sixpack mitgelieferten Spacer vergessen habt? 

@mohrstefan: Ziehe ich mir ab und an wieder rein! 


Achja ... 29'' are NOT gay! Bin schon auf die ersten DH-Maschinen mit 29er gespannt. 29ers haben laut mehreren Quellen spürbare Vorteile... würde es also jederzeit ausprobieren...

Und Kresse kann man lecker verkochen!


----------



## hugolost (19. Februar 2012)

Anscheind ist nur beim R1 die aufnahme aussen etwas schmaler.


----------



## mohrstefan (19. Februar 2012)

U Scheiben aussen drauf,und gut ist !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (20. Februar 2012)

Ohhhh 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/476564/cat/all

schade ich hätte ES gerne vollendet.........:-(gesehen) !!


----------



## neikless (20. Februar 2012)

unglaublich ja aber mir ist ein anderes Projekt dazwischen gekommen ...


----------



## bestmove (20. Februar 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, ich hoffe der/die kleine kann damit was anfangen


----------



## hugolost (20. Februar 2012)

Das Schaltauge ist da. Es sieht fast so aus wie das vom Slayer. Es ist etwas länger und die einkerbung unter dem Bügel geht etwas weiter rein.


----------



## gobo (20. Februar 2012)

hey glückwunsch


----------



## mohrstefan (20. Februar 2012)

bestmove schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch, ich hoffe der/die kleine kann damit was anfangen


Uhh alles bestens


----------



## Sw!tch (21. Februar 2012)

neikless schrieb:


> unglaublich ja aber mir ist ein anderes Projekt dazwischen gekommen ...





darf ich ihn mal streicheln?


----------



## mohrstefan (25. Februar 2012)

So,wegen mier kann's wieder "LOS" gehen !!


----------



## hugolost (25. Februar 2012)

Wie wäre es mal dieses Jahr in Winterberg mit einem RMX Treffen?


----------



## neikless (25. Februar 2012)

Winterberg ist keine artgerechte haltung für ein RMX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugolost (27. Februar 2012)

Wo den dann in NRW?


----------



## neikless (28. Februar 2012)

Muss ja nicht in NRW sein 
habe mich 2011 immer von Frankfurt südlich bewegt ... Lac Blanc ist ein Traum für jedes RMX !!!
Da kann man auch problemlos auf dem Parkplatz campen ideal für ein Treffen nur so am Rande
mein RMX ist ja ohnehin nicht bereit aber ist ja auch schnell zusammengesteckt.


----------



## gobo (28. Februar 2012)

muss man den mit dem rmx kommen,wenn???


----------



## neikless (28. Februar 2012)

ach quatsch !


----------



## mohrstefan (28. Februar 2012)

neikless schrieb:


> ach quatsch !


kommt mit nem 29er


----------



## neikless (28. Februar 2012)

Hauptsache canadisch !!!


----------



## mohrstefan (28. Februar 2012)

neikless schrieb:


> Hauptsache canadisch !!!


entwickeld


----------



## hugolost (28. Februar 2012)

Südlicher als Franktfurt ist für ein Tagestrip schon zu weit weg, besonders wenn man kein Auto hat.


----------



## neikless (28. Februar 2012)

joah dann eben winterberg bmx dh 
spaßig ist es dort ja doch irgendwie aber am woe ist es mir einfach
zu voll 40 min anzustehen für 2 min abfahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugolost (28. Februar 2012)

40min. mußte ich noch nie an nem Samstag anstehen.


----------



## mohrstefan (28. Februar 2012)

In winterberg kann mann ja auch noch prima alles einstellen & testen !
Da habe ich auch erst mal gemergt wie besch....eiden ne Formula ist,wenn der Lift frei ist


----------



## neikless (28. Februar 2012)

Wurst, ich kenne keinen Park indem das Verhältnis, 
Anstehen/Liftfahrt : Abfahrt so schlecht ist wie in Winterberg ...
Werktags oder wenn nicht viel los ist ist es okay !

Winterberg braucht definitiv ein besseres Lift/Biketransport System


----------



## mohrstefan (28. Februar 2012)

Wie auch immer,ich werde wohl die RMX Saison in Wi.berd mit Andi+Frends beginnen !!


----------



## Daniel12 (28. Februar 2012)

neikless schrieb:


> Wurst, ich kenne keinen Park indem das Verhältnis,
> Anstehen/Liftfahrt : Abfahrt so schlecht ist wie in Winterberg ...
> Werktags oder wenn nicht viel los ist ist es okay !
> 
> Winterberg braucht definitiv ein besseres Lift/Biketransport System



dem muss ich aus leidvoller Erfahrung zustimmen, hatte sogar mal das Verhältnis 48 min. anstehen, dann Liftfahrt, dann 2 min. DH runter. macht in Summe weniger als 1 Fahrt pro Stunde...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (28. Februar 2012)

neikless schrieb:


> mein RMX ist ja ohnehin nicht bereit aber ist ja auch schnell zusammengesteckt.



Hä ich dachte bis dahin haste deins schon verkauft! Ich komm da nicht mehr mit.

Njoa Winterberg wäre schon ganz gut und recht zentral. Dann habe ich auch eine bessere Chance zu kommen! 

ah der Mohr, so wird es bei mir auch sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (28. Februar 2012)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Wie auch immer,ich werde wohl die RMX Saison in Wi.berd mit Andi+Frends beginnen !!



 12 Uhr season start, 15 Uhr season ende


----------



## mohrstefan (28. Februar 2012)

babel15h Mittag ende 19h
SO WARS am vorletzten Tag 2011,wo ich meine Oro's abgeraucht hatte und anstehen 3min,herr Neikless


----------



## gobo (29. Februar 2012)

och nöööö neikless,made in canada!!!?


----------



## Daniel12 (29. Februar 2012)

gobo schrieb:


> och nöööö neikless,made in canada!!!?



kann ich den haben?


----------



## neikless (29. Februar 2012)

mal zum Thema zurück ...


----------



## gobo (29. Februar 2012)

auf dem tatoo rmx fehlt der knick im oberrohr

wem gehört dieser rücken??


----------



## mohrstefan (29. Februar 2012)

Ein Aktuelles Bild von Winterberg,Saison start,laut Facebook 
Hallo liebe Gravity Gemeinde!
Der Winter neigt sich langsam dem Ende, ein paar Haufen Schnee liegen aber noch in den Strecken und der Boden ist gefroren!
Wir stellen ab dem 05.03.2012 den Skibetrieb ein und haben ein Ziel! Den Bikepark bis zu den Osterferien ans Laufen zu bekommen! Geplant ist der Samstag der 31.03.2012...ob es klappt und uns die liebe Frau Holle mit weiteren Schneefällen verschont, erfahrt ihr wie immer ganz aktuell hier!!
Also macht eure Geschosse fertig, zieht die Schrauben nach und freut euch auf die Saison 2012!!


----------



## hugolost (29. Februar 2012)

1. Osterferien Woche habe ich Urlaub und in den nächsten 2 Wochen wird mein RMX fertig.


----------



## neikless (1. März 2012)

also ganz ehrlich in den Ferien und vor dem Festival bekommen mich
 keine 10 Playmates nach Winterberg also nicht zum biking 
 das ist einfach viel zu voll ...
 da mach ich ja mit dem enduro mehr tiefenmeter auf local-trails ... bin raus !


----------



## mohrstefan (1. März 2012)

Nic.
noch nich mal 10 RMX ? lecker Posen 

Ne,ne in den Ferien überlass das Feld mal den Buben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (1. März 2012)




----------



## Sw!tch (1. März 2012)

Ansicht ist die Karre schon recht verranzt, allerdings hab' ich nach dem Winterschlaf grad alles neu gemacht!

Boxxer Team
Elka Stage 5
Chromag Fubars osx
Avid Code
Sram XO 9-S
Shimano Saint
MRP System 3 Carbon
SDG I-Fly
Hope Pro II
Sun MTX


----------



## Mr.Freeride (1. März 2012)

Njoa, sehr schön!
Die KeFü!! Die werde ich für immer in Erinnerung behalten


----------



## Sw!tch (1. März 2012)

Selten zahlt sich ein Teil so aus


----------



## mohrstefan (2. März 2012)

Wo ist ligt der vorteil einer SDG Stütze zu ner, (normalen) wollte mier schon immer mal........??!!


----------



## neikless (2. März 2012)

sie (die ganze kombi) ist häßlich, und wird daher nicht geklaut wenn du dein bike an der eisdiele abstellst.
sonst sehe ich keinen vorteil, angeblich wirds welche geben, egal wem´s gefällt okay, mir nicht !


----------



## Sw!tch (2. März 2012)

der I Fly selbst ist meiner Meinung nach einfach der schönste Sattel. Außerdem ist er bei ähnlichem Gewicht wie ein Vergleichbarer mit Titanrails definitiv stabiler und flext ein wenig mehr, ist Auslegungssache ob das ein Vor- oder Nachteil ist. Definitiv ist es einfacher die Neigung zu verstellen und den Sattel auszubauen. Mir persönlich gefällt die Kombi auch optisch sehr gut.


----------



## neikless (2. März 2012)

ein schönes bike wie deins entstellt natürlich nichts


----------



## mohrstefan (2. März 2012)

Jerome/Andi sind auch der meinung die Teile währen  die stabilsten,auf den Markt,für den Fall der fälle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (3. März 2012)

Hey Leute, wenn ihr doch jammert, dass Winterberg zu einfach sei... fahrt doch einfach nur ca 20-30 min. weiter Richtung Willingen. Die DH-Strecke dort ist mega geil und dürfte für RMX-Fahrer schon interessanter sein...


----------



## neikless (3. März 2012)

In der Zeit kann ich aber auch in Lac Blanc sein


----------



## hugolost (9. März 2012)

Gerade den Dämpfer abgeholt (Van RC geliehen) und eingebaut.

Morgen kommt der Rest, dann wird gebastelt und Sonntag eingeritten.


----------



## hugolost (10. März 2012)

Das RMX ist jetzt zu 75% fertig.

Ich muß sagen 2.5er Muddy Marry sind sehr knapp beim Hinterbau. Ich glaube da tausche ich auf 2.35er.


----------



## hugolost (10. März 2012)

Zwischenstand. Nur noch Bremse und Pedale


----------



## rumpf (10. März 2012)

Kette schaut recht kurz aus wenn Du so einfederst reist dir doch alles ab 
Und ne Sattelklenmme würd ich noch montieren aber feines RMX wieder ein neues am Start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugolost (10. März 2012)

Bin hinten auf den größten Ritzel, daher sieht es kurz aus.


----------



## rumpf (10. März 2012)

Schon klar aber wenn Du jetzt voll einfederst (Sollte eigentlich nicht passieren weil man im großen nicht bergab fährt ) wird`s zu kurz. Wie das halt so ist vergessen zu schalten und oder oder ........


----------



## gobo (10. März 2012)

will nicht meckern aber die kefü geht garnicht,bitte keine boxguide an einem rmx!!!
da muß ich meinem vorredner recht geben,wenn das mal funzt.


----------



## mohrstefan (10. März 2012)

Hä ??? 
also wenn er jetzt einfeder volle möhre reißt die Kette


----------



## hugolost (10. März 2012)

Die Kette habe ich um 3 Glieder gekürzt (SRAM 971).


----------



## mohrstefan (10. März 2012)

Und ich denke das werden deine ersten und deine letzten Schwalbe-pellen am DH !


----------



## benithedog (10. März 2012)

Was ist denn an Schwalbe so schlecht? Ich fahre zwar auch MAXXIS und bin sehr zufrieden aber es scheint mir hier im Forum eher ne Glaubensfrage zu sein, oder? 
Übrigens ist die Firma Schwalbe nur gute 4km von meinem Wohnort entfernt  aber deswegen krieg ich das schwarze Gold auch nicht billiger....


----------



## mohrstefan (10. März 2012)

Dieses Jahr ist das Jahr der HESSEN


----------



## Sw!tch (10. März 2012)

Finde die Rahmen+Gabel-Kombo saucool. Hoffe die beiden Rottöne beißen sich nicht!


----------



## hugolost (10. März 2012)

Die Gabel ist ein tick heller als der Rahmen, das passt. Die decals unten an der Gabel haben genau die Rahmen Farbe.

Ich habe mal testweise wieder 2 glieder in die Kette gemacht und dann ist sie auf dem kleinste ritzel ohne spannung. Also die 2 Glieder wieder raus.

Jetzt nur noch 2 Probleme "beseitigen".

Die Boxxer RC mit Protone kit hält die Luft in der Oberen Kammer nicht, die Luft wandert nach einmal federn in die untere kammer (immer so 10-20psi) und die Boxguide scheint zu schmal oben oder die Kette zu breit. Ich bekomme vorne beim oberen Teil die vordere Abdeckung nicht mehr anständig drauf weil die Kette zu weit nach aussen steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (10. März 2012)

Ha ha ha gug mal was der rumpf für'n Bike hat 
bei jeder Kettenführung muß man die Flex......


----------



## hugolost (10. März 2012)

So Boxguide klappt nun, die Anleitung ist mist.

Jetzt nur noch die Boxxer.


----------



## hugolost (12. März 2012)

Es ist vollbracht. Das RMX ist fertig. Endlich.





Parts:

Rocky Mountain RMX R1 Baujahr 2006(?)
Boxxer RC 2011
Fox Van R (nur ausgeliehen)
Truvativ Descendant 170mm 36z GXP Innenlager
Truvativ Boxguide
Avid Code R 2012
SRAM 11-32 Kassette
SRAM 971 Kette
Blackspire Sub4 Pedale (werden noch gegen schwarze getauscht)
KS i900(wird noch gegen eine starre getauscht)
Noname Sattel (von meinem HT, wird aber auch noch getauscht)
Hope Sattelklemme
Race Face Atlas 685mm Lenker (fahre ich aufm Slayer und komme gut mit zurecht)
Race Face Atlas vorbau
SRAM x9 Shortcage 9fach
SRAM x7 Trigger
Syntace Motto 
Schwalbe Muddy Marry Freeride Trailstar 2.5
Synchros Felgen mit DTswiss Naben und Speichen
FSA The Pig DH


----------



## SchrottRox (12. März 2012)

hugolost schrieb:


> Es ist vollbracht. Das RMX ist fertig. Endlich.



...und schon auf Night Ride vorbereitet 

(muss meines auch mal wieder entstauben )


----------



## hugolost (12. März 2012)

Habe ne kurze Probefahrt gemacht, war halt schon dunkel.


----------



## mohrstefan (12. März 2012)

Vorsicht Stütze sollte bündig sie 

Schöööhhhnes RMX nun mach's DRECKISCH


----------



## hugolost (12. März 2012)

Drekisch am Mittwoch, auf dem local DH ist alles matsch. Die Stütze kommt diese Woche noch eine andere rein.


----------



## hugolost (15. März 2012)

Hab heute mein RMX gewogen, es wiegt in dem aufbau oben 18,74KG. 500gr. kommen aber noch runter (Sattelstütze und Sattel)


----------



## numinisflo (15. März 2012)

Das ist doch ein akzeptables Gewicht wenn man bedenkt was der Rahmen wiegt. Nice.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugolost (17. März 2012)

Nach 3 Tage Biken mit dem RMX, ich kann nun auch verstehen warum auch andere diesen Rahmen einfach lieben. Das ding schluckt alles weg, fährt super stabil. Einfach ein Traum.


----------



## mohrstefan (19. März 2012)

Wenn ich nicht schon ein's hätte.
Papa werden ist schwer !!
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/488173


----------



## Mr.Freeride (19. März 2012)

Also für den Preis kannst du ihn wirklich bald behalten! Mehr Schmerz als Geld.


----------



## rumpf (19. März 2012)

666 the number of the beast 
viel zu billig !


----------



## mohrstefan (19. März 2012)

Wier könnten's für !!! haben


----------



## neikless (19. März 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (19. März 2012)

rumpf schmeis dein Speci. in die Bucht,und..............tu du es


----------



## rumpf (20. März 2012)

Niemals ! Will mich ja nicht verschlechtern


----------



## gobo (20. März 2012)

verschlechtern,dann fährste ein stück bike geschichte.
zu dem preis würde ich es auch nicht abgeben!zurück in den karton und ab auf den speicher wieder,kostet doch nix wenn es da steht,liegt.
irgendwan biste dann froh wenn du es findest und da ist das grinsen vorprogramiert!!


----------



## hugolost (24. März 2012)




----------



## Till_Mann (7. April 2012)




----------



## Till_Mann (7. April 2012)




----------



## rossifumi (7. April 2012)

Guten Tag liebe RMX Freunde,

ich bin seit letzter Woche stolzer Besitzer eines RMX R1 Frames aus dem Jahre 2005 und ich freue mich schon auf den folgenden Aufbau.

Zur Sicherheit habe ich mir vorgenommen, dass ich den doch schon etwas älteren Rahmen neu zu lagern.
Kann mir da jemand von euch Tipps geben oder vielleicht gibt es ja ein "How to" ?
Trotz einer Explosionszeichnung von Rocky komme ich bei den vier großen Lagern nicht wirklich weiter, sodass ich sie raus bekomme.

Hier ein Foto meiner neuen Liebe


----------



## Mr.Freeride (7. April 2012)

Boah Ey, sieht aus wie eine Boxxer Super Monster 
Aber die Farbe der Gabel passt prima zum Team.

@rossifumi
Glückwunsch zu einem der geilsten Rahmen 
Du meinst die vier Lager in den Umlenkhebeln? Ganz einfach herauspressen oder vorsichtig schlagen. Geht auch nur zur einer Seite raus. Ich habe sie mit einer Nuss und einer Verlängerung von hinten rausgeschlagen. Latte ob die Lager dabei auf der Dichtung leiden. Die kommen ja eh neu. Die Neuen presst du einfach mit einem Schraubstock rein.


----------



## Till_Mann (7. April 2012)

Hehe, das liegt daran das die Brücke garnz draußen is. Hab ich aber ziemlich schnell wieder geändert.
Dir gefällt die Farbe? ich finde Gabel und Rahmenfarbe versuchen sich in Sachen Hässlichkeit gegenseitig zu überbieten. Aber die Gabel läuft wunderbar und ist perfekt auch mich abgestimmt, desshalb kommt da erstmal keine neue rein.
Wobei ich hier noch ne 2007er 888 liegen hab, die optisch wahrscheinlich einiges mehr hermachen würde.

@rossifumi, wie Mr. Freeride schon sagte: such dir ne Nuss die genau auf dem Außenring sitzt, damit macht man nix kaputt.


----------



## hugolost (7. April 2012)

Auch mal hier posten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (7. April 2012)

Erster Test war,lust auf mehr Manitou 6way SPV


----------



## rossifumi (7. April 2012)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Boah Ey, sieht aus wie eine Boxxer Super Monster
> Aber die Farbe der Gabel passt prima zum Team.
> 
> @rossifumi
> ...



Also ich habe den Großteil schon einmal auseinander bekommen.
Schon einmal vielen Dank für die flotte Hilfe.
Ich habe mich bewusst für die Legende "RMX" entschieden.


----------



## gobo (7. April 2012)

willkommen in der gemeinde

interessant wird es wenn du die 4(oder sind es 5 lager??)heraus schlagen mußt weil diese in der anlenkung sitzen.
nehme einen kleinen durchschlag und dann jedes lager einzeln,zum einhauen dann wieder die berüchtigte nuß,nur kleiner.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (7. April 2012)

Ich finde die Farbe des Rahmens ist der Knaller.

Die aus der Anlenkung habe ich auch mit Hilfe einer Nuss, einem kurz Rohrstück und dem Schraubstock heraus- und neu eingepresst. Nuss auf die Seite auf der du Druck ausübst und ein Rohr (vom Durchmesser ein klein Tick größer als die Lager) auf die andere Seite wo die Lager hinauskommen.

Hey Stefan, hat der Jerome an dem Dämpfer auch Hand angelegt?


----------



## Till_Mann (7. April 2012)

@mohrstefan  Kann ich mir gut vorstellen, mein Manitou Dämpfer funktioniert auch super mit dem RMX Hinterbau. 

Ich hab leider nur ne 400er Feder da  --> 40% sag, aber durch die Endprogression von Dämpfer und Geo hatte ich noch kein Durchschlag.

Jerome, der alte Manitou Verfechter, scheint ja bis in den hohen Norden bekannt zu sein.


----------



## mohrstefan (7. April 2012)

Häuptling der Indianer 
http://jl-racing-suspension.com/über-jl-racing-suspension/


----------



## mohrstefan (12. April 2012)

sOO ER HATS wiEDER Drinn !!
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Wb_NWJSxCk"]A Tribute To The RMX      - YouTube[/nomedia]
für ... NeMe IcH's 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/496520/cat/45
DeiNe KinDer SteiNiGeN DICH :-(


----------



## neikless (13. April 2012)

DU brauchst das nicht immer kommentieren !


----------



## mohrstefan (13. April 2012)

UND Du kannst es ja mier fÃ¼r 500â¬ verkaufen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (13. April 2012)




----------



## hugolost (13. April 2012)

Passend zum rest hat das RMX heute schwarze Pedale bekommen und ein neuer Dämpfer ist auch drin (vorher 2004er ohne einen Service Van RC geliehen, jetzt 2008er Van RC Servide letzten Herbst)


----------



## hugolost (14. April 2012)




----------



## mohrstefan (15. April 2012)

Nach langen und zähen Verhandlungen  





das untere ist abzugeben


----------



## gobo (16. April 2012)

äähh und wieso dann den rahmen


----------



## Mr.Freeride (17. April 2012)

raff ich auch nicht.
Behalte du doch beide und gib Nici in Zeiten der Not den zweiten wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (17. April 2012)

der nic steht auf banshee und auserdem.......die zeiten ändern sich halt !
und ich brauch ne schönere 
um sie dann in PDS wieder zu zersören 
Nein,dem Nic sein RMX währe ne dummheit gewesen es nicht zu kaufen,
einmaliger Zustand


----------



## rossifumi (17. April 2012)

Ich hätte da noch kurz eine Frage, befinde mich im Moment ja im Aufbau eines RMX R1 und habe beim Framekauf den 5th Element Dämpfer gratis dazu bekommen.
Da das Bike noch nicht fertig ist, weil mir 25 % der benötigten Teile noch fehlen, wollte ich fragen, ob es DEN ULTIMATIVEN DÄMPFER fürs Rmx gibt?
Den 5th Element schätze ich jetzt nicht mehr für geeignet ein, da zu alt.


----------



## neikless (18. April 2012)

Hauptsache coil , der hinterbau ist sau gut und übernimmt schon fast die ganze arbeit
ein einfacher dämpfer reicht eigentlich du brauchst nicht x high low speed einstellungen.
einfache zug + druckstufe und die passende feder und ab gehts !
also spar dir die kohle für einen zu teueren dämpfer, ich würde einen fox rc oder rc2 nehmen.


----------



## Sw!tch (18. April 2012)

Nachdem mein Roco irgendwann kaputt gegangen ist hab ich mir einen auf das RMX abgestimmten Elka Stage 5 besorgt. Das war ein gewaltiger Performance Boost, BAM! Grundsätzlich stimme ich Neikless zu, aber grade weil der Hinterbau "von Natur aus" so gut läuft, kann man nochmal richtig was rausholen!


----------



## bestmove (18. April 2012)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> der nic steht auf banshee und auserdem.......die zeiten ändern sich halt !
> und ich brauch ne schönere
> um sie dann in PDS *wieder zu zersören *



und den zerstörten Rahmen verkaufst du jetzt? Was ist daran alles zerstört?


----------



## gobo (18. April 2012)

ich weiß nicht ob man den 5th element in rente schicken sollte!!war damals einer der besten dämpfer schlechthin!!
habe hier auch noch einen und diesen werde ich auch behalten.
zu dem hab ich nun bei uns im laden noch unterlagen zum 5th element gefunden über tech. aufbau,funktionsweise etc.
laß das teil am besten drin


----------



## mohrstefan (18. April 2012)

bestmove schrieb:


> und den zerstörten Rahmen verkaufst du jetzt? Was ist daran alles zerstört?


 Na nix, war doch nur ne redensart 
das andere ist einfach markellos


----------



## rossifumi (18. April 2012)

gobo schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht ob man den 5th element in rente schicken sollte!!war damals einer der besten dämpfer schlechthin!!
> habe hier auch noch einen und diesen werde ich auch behalten.
> zu dem hab ich nun bei uns im laden noch unterlagen zum 5th element gefunden über tech. aufbau,funktionsweise etc.
> laß das teil am besten drin



Also ich werde ihn anfangs dann schon mal testen, aber ich habe da eher wenig Hoffnung, dass er noch das tut, was er mal sollte.
Irgendwie hat er mir dann auch einfach zu viele Einstellmöglichkeiten.
Versuchen werde ich ihn auf jeden Fall.
Welche Federstärke würdet ihr einer 70 kg Person (ohne Ausrüstung) wie mir empfehlen?


----------



## neikless (18. April 2012)

400 denke ich !


----------



## rossifumi (19. April 2012)

Sooo, also folgende Teile habe ich jetzt fÃ¼r mein RMX schon mal zusammen.
Bitte nicht zu viel erwarten, da ich lieber mein Geld in mein Turner stecke, als in ein Bergab Bike. Das Gewicht ist mir eigentlich auch Wurscht.....

Rocky RMX R1 2005 (komplett poliert und demnÃ¤chst neu gelagert).
5th Element DÃ¤mpfer (wird noch gegen was anderes getauscht).
Rock Shox Domain RC DC in weis 2011(Neu)
Specialized Roval DH LRS 2012 (Neu)
Avid Elixir CR weis 2011 (gebraucht, hatte ich noch Ã¼ber und wird noch getauscht)
Sunline V-One Lenker und Direct Mount in silber (gebraucht).
Truvativ Descendant Kurbel+Lager und 36er Blatt (gebraucht).
Crank Brothers Cobalt 2 SattelstÃ¼tze (gebraucht)
No Name Sattel (gebraucht)

Finanzieller Aufwand: 1032,50â¬ inlusive aller Versandkosten.

Es fehlt noch einiges, aber bis Ende Mai sollte ich eigentlich alles beisammen haben.
Das Projekt soll spÃ¤testens bis August dann in Portes du Soleil zum Einsatz kommen. Wie ich mich auf der GerÃ¤t freue


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (19. April 2012)

Ohh,da wollte ich auch hin,RMX ballern 
sogar ähnliche Zeit !?


----------



## rossifumi (19. April 2012)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Ohh,da wollte ich auch hin,RMX ballern
> sogar ähnliche Zeit !?



Aber der allererste Parkeinsatz wird auf der "Heimstrecke" in Todtnau sein.
Das wird sicher sehr stark.


----------



## hugolost (20. April 2012)

Wie habt ihr das mit den Kettenstrebenschutz gemacht?

Ich hatte jetzt seit dem Aufbau Textil Lenkerband drum, an 2 Stele ist es aber schon durch gescheuert. Ich hatte hier mal was von einem Fenster Dichtband gelesen, war deswegen heute im Baumarkt habe aber nichts passendeds gefunden.


----------



## Daniel12 (20. April 2012)

ich hatte damals einen aufgeschnittenen Schlauch genommen, hat 3 Jahre gehalten.


----------



## hugolost (20. April 2012)

sieht aber nicht schick aus finde ich.


----------



## mohrstefan (20. April 2012)

habe damals von Mr Freeride den Tipp bekommen 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Tesa-moll-se...Heimwerker_Baustoffe&var=&hash=item791592b371
Hält/Schützt Prima


----------



## mohrstefan (20. April 2012)

Hier noch mal aktuell


----------



## neikless (22. April 2012)

sieht schrecklich aus ! Wickel oder kettenstreben-neo find ich schöner !


----------



## Mr.Freeride (23. April 2012)

Jetzt noch mit Gewebeband überkleben und es fällt überhaupt nicht auf.
Beim Canuck selbstverständlich in weiß. Hat bei vielen Rahmen auch den Vorteil das das Design nicht überklebt wird. Alle Rockys habe ich so beklebt und sie halten immernoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (23. April 2012)

jaa sooo schon viiiiel bessär


----------



## mohrstefan (23. April 2012)

Ok doppel hält besser


----------



## ylk (27. April 2012)

Hi leute , habe mir auch ein Rocky Mountain Rmx zugelegt und bin überglücklich.

Der Rahmen war vorher der Weisse Rmx 2.0 also der auch von Richie Schley in NWD 7 gefahren worden ist und wurde vom vorbesitzer Schwarz gepulvert , neu gelagert usw. und sogar mit neuem Fox DHX 5.0 und 600er Feder bestückt.

Ich habe den Rahmen dann gekauft für sage und schreibe 400 EURO !!!!

Dann habe ich den Rahmen mit Gelben Rocky Mountain Stickern beklebt und jetzt sieht er aus wie das Rmx was Richie schley in Nwd 7 gefahren hat. EIN ABSOLUTER TRAUM !!!!!

Ich habe den Rahmen auch schon aufgebaut und bin ihn gefahren , das Gerät ist das Beste und Geilste was ich jeh gefahren bin .
Hier mal die Partliste :

Fox 40 Rc2 Fit in Grau

Fox Dhx 5.0 mit 600er Feder

Sun Rimx MTX Laufradsatz

Shimano Saint kurbeln

Spank Spike Vorbau in chrom

Spank Spike EVO 777 Lenker ebenfalls in chrom

Spank Griffe in Weiss

Quad Dh 1 Bremsen 

FSA THE PIG DH Steuersatz

RMB Sattelstütze

RMB Sattelklemme

NC - 17 Pedalen ( Magnesium )

MRP KETTENFÜHRUNG , das alte Worldcup Modell

Sram X0 in Schwarz - Rot , Kurzer Käfig

Sram X0 Trigger ebenfalls Schwarz und Rot

Und ein Paar ordentliche MAXXIS MINION DH F Vorne und Hinten MAXXIS MINION DH R.

Das RMX ist einfach nur ein Traum und den besten Freerider den es gibt.
Habe mir schon lange das Bike gewünscht , seit dem ich das erste mal NWD 7 gesehen hatte und jetzt ist mein Traum endlich war geworden!!!
Bald gehts auch noch nach Winterberg bissl Bikepark Rocken.

Bilder mach ich evtl. demnächst auch noch .


----------



## benithedog (27. April 2012)

Willkommen im Gentlemens Club,

am geilsten find ich das die Leute im Park einen anquatschen wegen dem RMX  so: "Boah n RMX das war füher mein absolutes Traumbike...wie fährts sich????" ich so: TRAUMHAFT  (Pokerface)




edit: mein einziger Wunsch wäre ein etwas flacherer Lenkwinkel...beim Team ist der doch flacher oder nicht? und hat das nicht sogar 1,5" da könnte man das Ding ja vorne noch tiefer legen?


----------



## mohrstefan (27. April 2012)

benithedog schrieb:


> Willkommen im Gentlemens Club,
> 
> am geilsten find ich das die Leute im Park einen anquatschen wegen dem RMX  so: "Boah n RMX das war füher mein absolutes Traumbike...wie fährts sich????" ich so: TRAUMHAFT  (Pokerface)
> 
> ...


Lenkwinkel ist flacher,1.5",verstärkte Dämpferaufnahme(wo gern mal reißen) bitte http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/501268/cat/500


----------



## benithedog (27. April 2012)

ja mach mal nen guten Preis oder wilste meinen R1 im Tausch haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (27. April 2012)

da steht VB !?
und dein das "alte" hatte ich schon.
Das Team ist der ..........da kannste die Augen schliesen beim ballern,bügeld alles wech durch den flachen Lenkwinkel !


----------



## hugolost (27. April 2012)

benithedog schrieb:


> am geilsten find ich das die Leute im Park einen anquatschen wegen dem RMX  s




Vor 2 Wochen in WIbe kam ein Niederländer mit nem Grünen Switch zu mir, zeigte den Daumen  und sagte Nice Bike. Und 2 konnten es nicht glaube das es nur 18,5kg. Unten am Lift sagte der eine zu seinem Kumple, schau mal das ist ein sack schweres Bike. Ich habs dann in den Lift eingehangen und gesagt wieso sack schwer sind doch nur 18,5kg, er konnte es nicht fassen und hat dann gesagt: niieeeee im Leben. Oben habe ich es ihm in die Hand gedrückt. Da konnte er nur noch ungläubig schauen und er sagte, das es ja leichter sei als sein Giant. 


Ich habe übrignes heute von auf Arbeit noch nicht Vulkanisiertes Gummi in mittlerer Härte mitgenommen und werde mir daraus ein Kettenstrebenschutz machen.


edit:





Mal schauen wie es sich so hält.


----------



## maxville_91 (27. April 2012)

So, das ist dann mal meins 

Rocky Mountain RMX Pro (Größe S)
Manitou Swinger 4way SPV
Marzocchi 66 RC (2007, Italien)
Mavic DeeMax von ´02 (mit neuer Hinterachse, Vielen Dank an Karel Stárek!)
Magura Gustav M
Syntace Superforce 75mm & Pro Atherton Riser Bar 745mm
XTR Schaltwerk, XT Kasette
NC-17 Teleskopsattelstütze
VP-59 Pedale
Kurbel & Kettenführung wird noch getauscht


----------



## SchrottRox (27. April 2012)

ein goiles Gerätchen


----------



## hugolost (27. April 2012)

Die Farbe gefällt mir überhaupt nicht (sieht total verranzt aus), ich finde auch die Vom Bash geht garnicht.


----------



## maxville_91 (27. April 2012)

Das blau kommt noch weg, sowohl am Bashring, als auch an der Satttelklemme...

Also ich mag das grün


----------



## SchrottRox (27. April 2012)

Klar, da kann man noch einiges machen...

Wobei nun die Farbe auch nicht mein Geschmack wäre, aber die gelben DeeMax passen recht gut. Man kann sich halt nicht immer das aussuchen was einem gefällt, ich hätte auch lieber eines im Canuck-Design gehabt und dann isses halt ein babyblaues geworden...auch nicht unbedingt mein Traum...


----------



## neikless (27. April 2012)

huho leg mal den schaltzug nicht durch die bohrung dann wird der nicht so übel verknickt,
das war noch für die alte shimanos gedacht die so´n riesen bogen gemacht haben 
aber mit sram ist besser dran vorbei zu legen, sieht nicht nur besser aus aber vor allem funzt es besser !


----------



## hugolost (27. April 2012)

Wird gemacht wenn ich mal die lust habe den X7 gegen X9 Trigger zu tauschen.


----------



## neikless (27. April 2012)

und schmeiss die boxxer raus 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/503269/cat/18
wobei MZ sich ja auch nicht gerade mit ruhm bekleckert

(alles nicht zu ernst nehmen optisch würde die forke aber gut passen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugolost (27. April 2012)

Die Boxxer passt ja von der Farbe, sieht nur auf den Bildern so extrem aus.


----------



## gobo (27. April 2012)

das soll nicht von der farbe passen das teil soll FUNKTIONIEREN!!!!


----------



## hugolost (27. April 2012)

Das tut die Boxxer.


----------



## gobo (27. April 2012)

da bist du aber nie ne gute gabel gefahren!!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (28. April 2012)

@ ylk
Wie schwer bist du? 600er Feder würde ich ab 95 kg fahren.

Dorado!! Oder die 888 WC von 2007 ;-)


----------



## mohrstefan (28. April 2012)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> @ ylk
> Wie schwer bist du? 600er Feder würde ich ab 95 kg fahren.
> 
> Dorado!! Oder die 888 WC von 2007 ;-)


 ;-)


----------



## rossifumi (28. April 2012)

Moin moin,

weiß jemand gerade welche Buchsenbreite ich beim Dämpfer brauche? (RMX R1 von 05)

Ich habe mit dem Messschieber an den alten Buchsen 21,8mm gemessen, aber die Buchsen sehen bearbeitet bzw. schon stark mitgenommen aus.

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe.


----------



## mohrstefan (28. April 2012)

Ich denke bei allen RMX 22,2mm.


----------



## rossifumi (28. April 2012)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Ich denke bei allen RMX 22,2mm.



Merci


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (28. April 2012)

ja 22.2 wie EBL Dämpfer 222 so hab ich es mir immer gemerkt  rmx


----------



## hugolost (28. April 2012)

Heute bei uns auf dem DH gewesen. Das Gummi auf der Kettenstreebe hält, ist stabil und die Kette hört man nicht mehr schlagen.


----------



## ylk (30. April 2012)

Q Mr Freeride : Also ich wiege 93kg und da ist die Feder Perfekt ;D
achso mein Bike wiegt mit der fox 40rc2 und dem zeugs 17,6kg!!!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (30. April 2012)

Hast du Rahmengröße S?


----------



## maxville_91 (30. April 2012)

Ein paar Fragen habe ich noch zu meinem RMX...

Welche KettenfÃ¼hrung ist an dem Bike zu empfehlen? Was haltet ihr von einer Roox Rollercoaster? Zur Zeit ist eine fÃ¼r 30â¬ im Angebot. BrÃ¤uchte ich fÃ¼r die dann noch einen Adapter?

Hat jemand einen guten Vorschlag fÃ¼r eine vor allem stabile, relativ leichte und doch nicht allzu teure Kombination aus Kurbel, Innenlager, KettenfÃ¼hrung & Bashring bzw. Taco?

Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## ylk (1. Mai 2012)

Nein Rahmengrösse M.
Ich habe eben bemerkt das schon  das hintere lager kaputt ist (das obere im Dogbone also da wo der Dämpfer befestigt ist), ist das normal weil die Lager waren alle NEU ???!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rossifumi (5. Mai 2012)

Soooo, jetzt muss ich einfach mal den kleinen Zwischenstand posten.
Es fehlt noch die Kefü, die komplette Schaltung und noch etliche Einstellungsarbeiten.
Keine Angst, die grünen Aufkleber an den Felgen kommen noch weg


----------



## gobo (5. Mai 2012)

naa schau an,sehr schön
vorallem mit der gabel sieht das rad sehr gut aus!


----------



## hugolost (5. Mai 2012)

Ist das eine Boxxer mit verchromten Standrohren oder sieht das nur so aus?


----------



## neikless (5. Mai 2012)

das ist keine boxxer, domain DC !


----------



## rossifumi (5. Mai 2012)

neikless schrieb:


> das ist keine boxxer, domain DC !



Jep, ist eine Domain DC RC.......Man kann sie technisch und auch optisch durchaus mit einer kleinen Boxxer vergleichen (gleich bekomme ich Haue  )

Also ich finde sie geil, weil sie günstig, stabil und leicht einzustellen ist. Ihr Problem ist eben das erhebliche Mehrgewicht im Vergleich zur Boxxer, aber das stört mich nicht 
Und optisch kommt sie halt beim RMX auch gut.


----------



## neikless (5. Mai 2012)

... find ich gut !


----------



## rossifumi (15. Mai 2012)

Servus,

mein RMX soll ja diese Woche fertig werden, aber vorhin habe ich entdeckt,
dass es hinten beim Reifen ganz schön eng zugeht.
Ist das beim RMX normal?
Also so kann ich das ja nicht lassen, oder?
MUDDY MARY 2.5er DH


----------



## neikless (15. Mai 2012)

uff der MM baut wohl sehr hoch, ist knapp aber passt, hast ja nur diese zwei optionen
so fahren testen ... oder reifen wechseln !


----------



## Elefantenvogel (15. Mai 2012)

Hau irgendeinen Maxxis 2,5 rein, die sind kleiner  das wäre mir zu knapp, wenns mal schlammig wird versauste dir den lack...


----------



## rossifumi (15. Mai 2012)

neikless schrieb:


> uff der MM baut wohl sehr hoch, ist knapp aber passt, hast ja nur diese zwei optionen
> so fahren testen ... oder reifen wechseln !



Ich hätte noch einen 2.4er Big Betty DH rumliegen.
Hat da jemand Erfahrungen? Ist der etwas kleiner vom Durchmesser?
Denke wohl kaum, dass ich den MM hinten so fahren kann.

Wenn jemand was zu tauschen hat, dann gerne melden.
Meiner ist nagelneu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugolost (15. Mai 2012)

2.5er MM passt nicht, sobalds matschig wird schleift es nur noch. Big Betty 2.4 oder Muddy Marry 2.35 passen hinten rein.


----------



## rossifumi (15. Mai 2012)

hugolost schrieb:


> 2.5er MM passt nicht, sobalds matschig wird schleift es nur noch. Big Betty 2.4 oder Muddy Marry 2.35 passen hinten rein.



Hattest du anfangs auch die 2.5er an deinem R1 montiert oder sofort die 2.35er?


----------



## hugolost (15. Mai 2012)

Erst die 2.5er. Aber nach 3km Probefahrt runtergeworfen.,


----------



## rossifumi (15. Mai 2012)

hugolost schrieb:


> Erst die 2.5er. Aber nach 3km Probefahrt runtergeworfen.,



Okay, dann kommt er hinten bei mir auch raus uns wird durch einen Big Betty oder einen ganz alten Minion DH ersetzt, den ich noch gefunden habe.


----------



## Cuberius (18. Mai 2012)

Könnt euch besser an der ETRTO-Nummer orientieren, z.B. 62-559. 62 steht für die Reifenbreite in Millimetern, 559 für den Felgendurchmesser. Die Angaben sind besser als die von den Herstellern bevorzugten Zollangaben.
Mein Big Betty am Switch hat die oben genannte Nummer und als Zollangabe 2,4". Rechnerisch müsste der Betty eine Breite von 61mm haben, hat aber eine Breite 62mm.


----------



## rossifumi (18. Mai 2012)

Cuberius schrieb:


> Könnt euch besser an der ETRTO-Nummer orientieren, z.B. 62-559. 62 steht für die Reifenbreite in Millimetern, 559 für den Felgendurchmesser. Die Angaben sind besser als die von den Herstellern bevorzugten Zollangaben.
> Mein Big Betty am Switch hat die oben genannte Nummer und als Zollangabe 2,4". Rechnerisch müsste der Betty eine Breite von 61mm haben, hat aber eine Breite 62mm.



Schon wieder etwas gelernt, vielen Dank.

Durch die Montage des Big Betty habe ich jetzt schon mal mehr Freiraum gewonnen. Mal schauen, ob es in der Praxis dann ausreicht.


----------



## maxville_91 (3. Juni 2012)

Ich hoffe, mir kann jemand hier weiterhelfen.

 Letztes Wochenende ist mir in den Filthy Trails nach dem großen Double und einer verpatzen Landung ein Bolzen im Hinterbau durchgegangen. Ich hatte an der Stelle schon vorher leichtes Spiel, doch jetzt ist der auf jeden Fall endgültig gebrochen. 

Bedeutet das jetzt, dass alle Lager etwas abbekommen haben? Was sollte ich außer dem Bolzen auf jeden Fall austauschen?


----------



## mohrstefan (3. Juni 2012)

Na die kleinen Lager'chen


----------



## maxville_91 (3. Juni 2012)

Und das bedeutet welche Größe ? 

Der Vorbesitzer hat mir welche mitgegeben, die haben folgende Maße: Durchmesser 22mm, Innendurchmesser 8mm, Breite 7mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (3. Juni 2012)

Na hinein mit der "Rasselbande"


----------



## maxville_91 (3. Juni 2012)

genau so sehen die aus ! die hab ich hier liegen, sind 6 stück. zwei davon sind allerdings gelb. naja, ich lass das morgen mal in der Werkstatt abklären. aber gut, dass ich welche hab schonmal.

Dankesehr !


----------



## rossifumi (4. Juni 2012)

maxville_91 schrieb:


> genau so sehen die aus ! die hab ich hier liegen, sind 6 stück. zwei davon sind allerdings gelb. naja, ich lass das morgen mal in der Werkstatt abklären. aber gut, dass ich welche hab schonmal.
> 
> Dankesehr !



Vergewissere dich lieber vorher, ob die mitgegebenen Lager noch was taugen, ansonsten lohnt sich der Einbau mit Sicherheit nicht.

Falls du dann neue benötigst, dann rate ich zu SKF Lager und nicht zu den blauen Enduro Lagern. SKF sollte besser sein, habe ich mir auch eingepresst.


----------



## neikless (5. Juni 2012)

der Rahmen sollte abschmiernippel für diese Lager haben, oder ?
dann würde ich die staubdichtungen entfernen damit man dann fett
durchpressen kann


----------



## hugolost (5. Juni 2012)

Das Lager rechts daneben hat Abschmiernippel.


----------



## rossifumi (5. Juni 2012)

hugolost schrieb:


> Das Lager rechts daneben hat Abschmiernippel.




Richtisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benithedog (24. Juni 2012)

Hallo Freunde,

komme eben aus Winterberg und stelle fest das es das große Lager hinten erwischt hat. Soll ich am besten direkt alle tauschen oder nur die defekten Lager wie macht ihr das? 
Weiss einer wo ich meinen alten DHX 4.0 günstig und gut servicen/reparieren lassen kann? Aus irgendeinem Grund geht die Rebound Dämpfung gar nicht mehr. Oder macht es vielleicht sogar Sinn sich nach was anderem besseren umzuschauen? 

Gruß Benni


----------



## rumpf (25. Juni 2012)

Dämpferservice kannst du mal da http://www.facebook.com/pages/JL-Racing-Suspension-RD/229036820461798  anfragen hab nur gute erfahrungen zu fairen Preisen gemacht


----------



## mohrstefan (25. Juni 2012)

habe hier noch einen Fox DHX 4 rumliegen in neuwertigen Zustand (passt alles Buchsen ) !
Der Manitou geht halt nicht putt


----------



## benithedog (25. Juni 2012)

Hat einer schonmal nen VIVID AIR im RMX getestet? Meint ihr der geht überhaupt rein?


----------



## mohrstefan (25. Juni 2012)

benithedog schrieb:


> Hat einer schonmal nen VIVID AIR im RMX getestet? Meint ihr der geht überhaupt rein?


In's RMX gehört Stahl rein, sonst NIX !
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/526748/cat/500


----------



## benithedog (25. Juni 2012)

Ja wenn schon dann rüste ich jetzt aber auf. Sonst kann ich auch meinen zum service schicken....Beantwortet aber nicht meine Frage...


----------



## mohrstefan (25. Juni 2012)

Mach ihn wieder heile und baller weiter ,mach keine Luft exp. mit nem RMX 
Ist ein alter Hut , und der kann NIX :-(


----------



## gobo (25. Juni 2012)

word!!!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. Juni 2012)

Word!


----------



## neikless (26. Juni 2012)

Wort !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benithedog (26. Juni 2012)

Ja iss ja gut, habs verstanden 

dachte nur weil der VIVID sich ja angeblich fast wie ein Stahlfederdämpfer fahren soll.


----------



## neikless (26. Juni 2012)

und wenn schon, eben nur fast


----------



## gobo (27. Juni 2012)

lach


----------



## benithedog (30. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

ich verstehs nicht? Heute kommen die ersten Lager an mit der Bezeichnung 61804 RS diese sind 7mm breit. Meine 6804 RS ausm RMX sind aber 10mm breit. Habe gerade überall gesucht aber diese Lager gibt es nicht in 10mm alle sagen man soll die 61804 bestellen aber das sind dann wieder 7mm breite???


----------



## benithedog (30. Juni 2012)

Kann mir jemand die Explosionszeichnung zukommen lassen? [email protected]


----------



## hugolost (30. Juni 2012)

http://www.bikeaction.de/media/pdf/2006_Tech_Manual_englisch.pdf


----------



## mohrstefan (5. Juli 2012)

Saalbach


----------



## neikless (5. Juli 2012)

... deswegen musste ich oben so lange auf dich warten, schön päus´chen gemacht !


----------



## Sw!tch (5. Juli 2012)

An alle RMXer, hab einen Elka Stage 5 zu verkaufen, der passend zu der Kinematik des Hinterbaus geshimt wurde.Er  funktioniert überirdisch überirdisch, mein RMX ist jetzt aber leider im Ruhestand.
Falls Interesse besteht --> PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (5. Juli 2012)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> ... mein RMX ist jetzt aber leider im Ruhestand...



Ei Bub ... un jetz?


----------



## mohrstefan (5. Juli 2012)

neikless schrieb:


> ... deswegen musste ich oben so lange auf dich warten, schön päus´chen gemacht !


 eher Luft geholt,so beim gayschiebe in 2000hmmit dem Teil


----------



## mohrstefan (5. Juli 2012)

Jemand bock drauf http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articles/view/10339


----------



## Sw!tch (5. Juli 2012)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Ei Bub ... un jetz?




2010er Lapierre 
Beim RMX hat mich die Achsklemmung an der Schaltwerksseite wahnsinnig genervt, und die Lager waren auch komplett hinüber. Jetzt häng ich's an die Wand


----------



## Soulbrother (5. Juli 2012)

Ohhh...also in Zukunft Raccccing  

Jaja,die dümmlich konstruierte Achsklemmung hatte mich als einzigstes am Flaty auch immer genervt und halt jetzt auch wieder am SS


----------



## Sw!tch (5. Juli 2012)

logisch, bin dann *noch* schneller als alle anderen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benithedog (5. Juli 2012)

Hey Switch,
häng dir doch bitte meinen Rahmen an die Wand und gib mir deinen. Fänd ich sehr kollegial  und an der Wand stört der steile Lenkwinkel nicht so wie aufm Trail....


----------



## Sw!tch (6. Juli 2012)

Keine Chance 

Wie wär's hiermit? 
http://offsetbushings.com/ 
Wenn der Hinterbau die paar mm mehr zu lässt, klingen tieferes Tretlager und flacherer Lenkwinkel am RMX doch wie Pool und Bikinis an 'nem heißen Sommertag


----------



## luxuzz (6. Juli 2012)

Mein Frame muss ich die nächste Woche auch überprüfen ob er an die Wand kommt oder nächstes Jahr wieder mit nach Whistler, da ich ein Riss im Lack zwischen Unterohr und Steuerrohr an der Schweißnaht habe :/ Es wird sich zeigen ob es nur der Lack oder auch das Alu ist.  An der Schwinge durfte ich schon die M8 Löcher auf M10 aufbohren und Gleitlagerbuchsen einpressen, da die Löcher unrund waren somit ein Spiel war, was zu lautem Klackern führte...


----------



## Daniel12 (6. Juli 2012)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Jemand bock drauf http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articles/view/10339



jetzt nicht Dein Ernst, oder?


----------



## mohrstefan (6. Juli 2012)

Mein voller!!!!
Slayer 11 ist und bleibt einfach der Alleskönner !!!
In Saalbach währe es die besser wahl gewasen .
Nach PDS fahre ich nicht,also-was soll ich mit dem Teil ?


----------



## benithedog (17. Juli 2012)

So kleines Update:






Wer erkennts? 

selfmade exzentrischen Dämpferbuchsen aus Titan und CNC bearbeitert Dämpferanlenkung jetzt mit Geometrieverstellung ala Trackflip.
neuer Lenkwinkel ca. 64,5°
neue Innenlager höhe ca. 375mm
ums richtig flach zu machen hab ich noch nen Sixpack Driver 780 Flatbar verbaut


----------



## hugolost (17. Juli 2012)

Nett, mal vergleich wenn du wieder mal hier bist.


----------



## Daniel12 (25. Juli 2012)

benithedog schrieb:


> So kleines Update:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



korrekt!


----------



## hugolost (29. Juli 2012)

Wo bekomme ich die groÃen Lager im Link gÃ¼nstig her? Toxo hat sie aber ich will keine 25â¬ pro Lager ausgeben. Und Kugellager-Express hat sie nicht.

edit: Laut Hanbduch mÃ¼Ãen es 3804 2RS sein, verbaut bei mir sind aber 6804 2RS. Wenn ich nach 6804 2RS suche, finde ich aber nur welche mit 7mm breite, meine sind aber 10mm breit.


----------



## hugolost (1. August 2012)

Kugellager sind angekommen aber sind tatsächlich 7mm breit. Laut FAG/SKF gibt es 6804RS nicht in 10mm breit und nach der Din norm gibt es auch keine Kugellager in 20*32*10mm. Was also machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (1. August 2012)

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p3c9d07e8391c61f354cc85c5980eea94/s/Rocky-Mountain-RMX.html


----------



## hugolost (1. August 2012)

Danke, das habe ich auch schon gefunden und angefragt wie die bezeichnung der Lager ist und ob es wirklich 10mm breite sind.

Kimmerle kann sie auch besorgen aber fÃ¼r 37â¬/stk.


----------



## benithedog (1. August 2012)

Das mit den 7mm breiten hatte ich auch. Was spricht denn gegen die von HIBIKE, da steht doch 32 x 20 x 10?


----------



## hugolost (1. August 2012)

Hast du die 7mm verbaut mit unterlegscheiben?

Das sagt nämlich Bikeaction. Haupsache aussen und innendurchmesser passen. Die breite soll ich mit unterlegscheiben ausgleichen.


----------



## benithedog (1. August 2012)

So hab ich es gemacht aber wie willst du solche Scheiben bekommen? Ich habe mir welche gedreht aber ich gehe auch davon aus das diese Lager jetzt noch schneller kaputt gehen. Weil sie natürlich weniger Last aushalten.


----------



## hugolost (1. August 2012)

Bei Hibike auch nicht mehr lieferbar.


----------



## hugolost (2. August 2012)

Hibike hat nur noch ein Kugellager da.

Bikeaction kann versuchen sie zu besorgen, dauert aber min. 8Wochen (kommt dann evtl. mit der nächsten bestellung aus Kanada).

Morgen bekomme ich Kupferringe in 20*24*1,5mm. Die sollten passen.


----------



## hugolost (3. August 2012)

SO das ganze hat sich nun erledigt.

Bei mir um die ecke ist ein kleiner alter Fahrradladen. Der besitzer hat  mir den Tip gegeben das keine 500m von dem Laden weg ein Schrauben  Großhändler ist da solle ich mal nach Unterlegscheiben fragen.

Und was ist? Die haben genau die passenden Passscheiben für Kugellager  die ich brauche. Somit kann ich nun die 7mm Lager verwenden.


----------



## benithedog (9. August 2012)

Hey Freunde,

ich brauche dringend eure HILFE!!!
Bin im Bikepark Leogang und habe kein Schaltauge mehr für mein RMX. Kann mir jemand irgendwie gegen Bezahlung per EXPRESS oder so ein Schaltauge zukommen lassen.

Dank im Voraus

Am besten email 

[email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (9. August 2012)

frag mal den Mohrstefan


----------



## numinisflo (9. August 2012)

Einschlägig bekannte Händler anrufen ist auch ein Versuch wert.


----------



## neikless (9. August 2012)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=64253


----------



## benithedog (10. August 2012)

Hab jetzt eins bei:

http://www.schaltauge.com/Rocky-Mountain-Schaltauge-209 bestellt.

Dank und Gruß Benni


----------



## mohrstefan (10. August 2012)

Ich hätte eh nur für'n Team,hier rumliegen


----------



## maxville_91 (11. August 2012)

Wer braucht eine 2005er 66rc ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knuut (16. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

suche jemandem, der meinem RMX eine artgerechte Haltung zukommen lassen kann. Vielleicht sucht ja jemand ein schickes schwarzes RMX Wade Simmons Edition (Bilder in meinem Album).
Wollte was "Kleiners" habe ala SXC oder so.

Würde mich über Antworten freuen.

Gruss


----------



## Till_Mann (1. September 2012)

Kleines Update, ich habe die alte 888 mal wieder eingebaut und eine 500 statt 400 drin. Außerdem andere Reifen drauf.


----------



## hugolost (13. September 2012)

Ich will mir ein neuen RS Dämpfer zulegen. Laut berechnung brauche ich Tune M. Kommt das hin?


----------



## hugolost (6. Oktober 2012)

Weiß jemand ausm Kopd die maße für die Dämpferbuchsen? (RS Dämpfer).


----------



## benithedog (27. Oktober 2012)




----------



## maxville_91 (5. November 2012)

Ich hoffe, mir kann jemand hier helfen.

Hab gestern das Innenlager an meinem RMX ausgebaut, war scheinbar noch das erste. Jetzt habe ich wie unten auf den Bildern zu sehen folgendes Problem. Die ganzen neueren Innenlager (auf dem Bild sollte ein XT sein) passen wegen der Schwinge nicht, dennoch würde ich aber gerne eine Holzfeller/Husslefelt, Descendant, SLX o.ä. an diesem Bike fahren. Das ist noch ein Modell mit 73er Innenlagerbreite. Was kann ich da jetzt überhaupt montieren, was geht auf keinen Fall?


----------



## neikless (5. November 2012)

seltsam das es nicht passt ... ICH würde dämpfer ausbauen / Schwinge wegklappen,
dann einbauen und wenns nicht passt hat mal die Flex an die Lagerschale halten


----------



## maxville_91 (5. November 2012)

Dämpfer ist bereits ausgebaut, weil ich mir die Lager sowie die Buchsen anschauen wollte...

Auf der rechten Seite passt es, auf der linken Seite nicht. Naja, an dem Bike ist schon genug gefrickelt...:/


----------



## gobo (5. November 2012)

jo max ist das ein riss auf dem erstenbild(tretlagergehäuse!)??

was (ich) machen würde ist das gewinde mal nach schneiden!!hast aber nicht das lager schief reingedreht!!??sorry das ich frage aber sowas passiert schnell!!!

mfg


----------



## benithedog (5. November 2012)

Komisch bei mir ist da Luft, wieso schlägt die Kettenstrebe überhaupt an das Tretlagergehäuse im ausgefederten Zustand???? Dämpfer zu lang oder irgendwelche Lager ausgeschlagen?
Oder passt es vielleicht wenn du den Dämpfer wieder einbaust, das es dann gar nicht mehr so weit ausfedert und erst gar nicht in die Nähe des Tretlagergehäuses kommt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benithedog (5. November 2012)

Hab gerade nochmal genau geguckt, bei mir bleiben im ausgefederten Zustand locker 3-5mm Luft zwischen Kettenstrebe (Schwinge) und Tretlagergehäuse und Lagerschale.


----------



## maxville_91 (5. November 2012)

@ gobo: Nein, das ist kein Riss. Nur der Lack, der hier und da nicht mehr so recht halten möchte...

Nein, wie gesagt, es scheint das erste Innenlager gewesen zu sein, welches bis jetzt noch nie ausgebaut wurde. (ein race face prodigy dh war doch da damals drin oder irre ich mich !?!)


  @benithedog: Das hat mich auch sehr gewundert, vor allem nur auf der einen Seite! Auf der rechten Seite passt es! Das mit dem eingebauten Dämpfer werde ich nochmal versuchen, sonst muss ich wohl doch noch etwas mehr zerlegen..


----------



## benithedog (5. November 2012)

Bau mal den Dämpfer ein dann müsste eigentlich Luft sein wenn nicht stimmt irgendwas nicht. Vielleicht ist der Hinterbau krumm? Auf der rechten Seite sieht es auch so aus als hätte die Kettenstrebe schonmal mit Tretlagergehäuse geknutscht


----------



## Xexano (6. Februar 2013)

Leute, was ist denn mit euch los? Tote Hose hier! 

Naja, bald kommt mal ein hübsches Bild von meinem neu überarbeiteten RMX....

Wie auch immer... ich brauche kurz eure Hilfe:

Demnächst steht Lagerwechsel und Buchsenwechsel an wenn ich dann meinen Dämpfer zum Service schicke. Welche Dämpfer empfehlt ihr mir? 

Bike: Weißes RMX 2.0 von 2006.

Einfach die Lager von HiBike? Einfach bei Bikeaction anrufen (wie teuer wirds denn da?)? Oder welche von SKF/andere Firma?

Wenn von SKF/andere Firma: Welche Bezeichnung?

Buchsen ggf. von Huber Bushings? Dann müssten diese hier eigentlich perfekt sein, oder: _Kompletter Satz incl. Gleitlager 2teilig-2teilig (z.B. 22,2×8 + 22,2×8): 30 _ ?


----------



## gobo (7. Februar 2013)

kompl. lagersatz für 30 euro?kann ich mir net vorstellen.
nimm enduro lager hatte ich damals auch verbaut sind top!!
hatte meine damals von rider zone.de und da hab ich 77,70 bezahlt,4 stk.!!!


----------



## MrFaker (10. Februar 2013)

Xexano schrieb:


> Leute, was ist denn mit euch los? Tote Hose hier!
> 
> Naja, bald kommt mal ein hübsches Bild von meinem neu überarbeiteten RMX....
> 
> ...



DS-Wälzlager, da zahlst du etwa 1/10 vom Bikehändlerpreis


----------



## hugolost (10. Februar 2013)

Welche Lager brauchst du den?

Bei Hibike ist der Preis fÃ¼r ein Lager.

Das Lager 32x20x10 wird nicht mehr hergestellt und Hibike hat nur eins auf Lager. Es gibt das Lager nur noch in 8mm Breite. Aber im Fachhandel gibt es passende Passscheiben dafÃ¼r. Habe ich bei auch verbaut.

Lager habe ich bei Kugellager Express bestellt. fÃ¼r 2,50â¬/stk.

Den selbst bei Rocky in Canada gibt es dieses Lager in 10mm breite nicht mehr.

Und Bikeaction verweist dich auf ein FachhÃ¤ndler.

Einfach die breite, durchmesser und Bohrung ausmessen und so bestellen. Ist deutlich Billiger.


----------



## Fabian93 (11. Februar 2013)

Hätte noch ein schwarzes RMX Wade Simmons in gute Hände abzugeben, wenn jemand Interesse hat meldet euch bitte


----------



## hugolost (11. Februar 2013)

Zwillinge im Schnee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benithedog (11. Februar 2013)

Da fehlt nur noch meins.... aber im Moment ruht es in Frieden das Bild ist schon älter und das Licht...naja


----------



## Xexano (15. Februar 2013)

Danke fÃ¼r die Antworten bzgl. der Lager-Frage! 

  @gobo:


> kompl. lagersatz fÃ¼r 30 euro?kann ich mir net vorstellen.


Nee, das war auf die Huber-Bushings bezogen!  Da mÃ¼ssen definitiv neue Buchsen rein! Die alten Gleitlager sind mir beim DÃ¤mpferausbau entgegen gekommen... 

  @hugolost: 
Ich schaue mir gerade die von dir empfohlende Seite von Kugellager Express an. Ich kÃ¤me da mit deren Lager wesentlich gÃ¼nstiger weg! Super Tipp! Vor all dem: Die 3804 mit den 10 mm breite gibt es da fÃ¼r nur 15 â¬ das StÃ¼ck. 
 Nur ne Frage: Laut dem Tech Manual steht: 6x 608V 2RS Lager. Bei Kugellager Express gibt es "nur" 608 (ohne V) 2RS. Sind die identisch? 
HK1618 Nadellager haben sie auch keine... da muss ich mal eine Mailanfrage schicken... 

Theoretisch wollte ich alle Lager einmal auswechseln, da die immer noch die Ersten von 2006 sind. Jedoch gleitet der Hinterbau ohne DÃ¤mpfer immer noch sehr smooth (mit der Hand probiert)... ggf. doch noch weiter so fahren?! 
 @chrisRM6: Danke!  

--------

Sehr schÃ¶ne Bilder von den RMXs im Schnee!


----------



## hugolost (17. Februar 2013)

Ob mit V oder ohne V ist egal.

Anstatt der 3804 die 6804 nehmen (immer als 2RS Version) und passscheiben nutzen, so hab ich es gemacht da kostet dann nur ein Lager 1,49â¬. und hÃ¤lt genauso.

Und die Nadellager muÃ man nicht tauschen wenn man sie immer gut fettet (dafÃ¼r ist ja der Abschmiernippel da).


----------



## Xexano (21. Februar 2013)

@hugolost: Danke! 

Hier mein fertiges RMX:




- Umstieg von 888 auf Dorado (die 888 schläft jetzt brav im "Waffenkoffer" der Dorado!)
- Dazu einen schön breiten Nukeproof-Lenker und einen Direct-Mount auf die Dorado! 
- Dann (leider) Umstieg von Gustav M auf Zee (da ich wochenlang keinen geeigneten Adapter für die Dorado/Gustl finden konnte!). Bin noch etwas irritiert über die schwache Leistung der Zee. Ggf. erstmal einfahren und/oder die Bremse entlüften.
- Den DHX habe ich in die Hände von JL Racing Suspension gegeben. Erster Eindruck: War eine sehr gute Idee!
- Dazu gleich mal ein Satz Huber-Bushings mit eingebaut! 

Und sonst halt noch so a paar Kleinigkeiten für die neue Saison...


----------



## Till_Mann (21. Februar 2013)

Sehr schön! 

Schlicht in schwarz-weiß und funktionell aufgebaut, das gefällt mir richtig gut.


----------



## hugolost (21. Februar 2013)

Aktuell sind andere Pedale (NC17 SUdpin3 schwarz) und hinten ein Conti Baron 2.35 BCC in der falt Version verbaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Niggels (24. Februar 2013)

Ich geben schweren Herzens mein RMX ab. Wer also Intresse hat meldet sich bei mir. Preis ist VHB. http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/124925-rocky-mountain-rmx-18-in-sonderlackierung


----------



## hugolost (26. Februar 2013)

Vote mal bitte für mich als Bike der Woche.


----------



## neikless (26. Februar 2013)

nein, da gab es schönere RMX !




und das dickste überhaupt


----------



## gobo (27. Februar 2013)

ohjaaa mr. freerides drop,absolut top.


----------



## benithedog (27. Februar 2013)

Ich versteh nur nicht was an dem mattschwarzen so toll sein soll? Ich bin ein Fan von mattschwarz und hab mein Last Herb so eloxieren lassen, aber Kefü und Gabel an dem RMX gefallen mir gar nicht und der Lenker passt nicht dazu Vorbau geht so...Ich versteh nicht warum das viele hier soo toll finden.


----------



## Sw!tch (27. Februar 2013)

Boa, is dat goil ey!!!11


----------



## Till_Mann (27. Februar 2013)

Ich finde das schwarze von Sw!itch klasse - grade weil es so wenig bling bling Kram hat.

Schön en lila Lenker damit man sein Bike auch nach 3-4 Bier wiedererkennt und kein falsches ins Auto lädt.

Ach ja, und weil es dreckig is.


----------



## neikless (27. Februar 2013)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> Boa, is dat goil ey!!!11


----------



## Elefantenvogel (28. Februar 2013)

Dat Rote hat doch auch kein Bling Bling... Die KeFü gefällt mir nicht so, aber sonst find ich Hugos Bike schon nice


----------



## hugolost (28. Februar 2013)

Bike bekommt ein komplett Service. DIe Kefü wird unter anderen getauscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugolost (28. März 2013)

Wollte das RMX wieder zusammenbauen und was ist? Am Dogbone ist das Gewinde im Rahmen rausgerissen. Also erstmal schauen wer mir ne passende Achse herstellen kann.


----------



## Dirty-Rider (28. Mai 2013)

Hi,
ich bin auf der suche nach den beiden oberen Umlenkhebeln vom 2005er RMX oder neuer!
Weiß jemand ob die vom 2007er auch passen würden?
Bei Bike Action sind die leider nicht mehr auf Lager!
Vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch noch nen gerissen Rahmen rumzuliegen und könnte mir die Hebel verkaufen!


----------



## Knuut (30. Mai 2013)

Hi verkaufe mein geliebtes RMX Wade Simmons Edition. Bilder in Album und sonst hier :
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...e-simmons-edition/121647149-217-870?ref=myads


----------



## hardbase (29. Juni 2013)

zu verkaufen rocky mountain rmx aus 2007 in gutem zustand.
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...wnhill-freeride/127629850-217-7707?ref=search


----------



## luxuzz (8. Juli 2013)

Mein Rahmen hat es nun vÃ¶llig dahin gerafft. Nachdem ich wegen einer Knieverletzung zwei Jahre lang Pause machen musste, hatte ich wegen einer vermeintlich kleinen Stelle es einem Freund gegeben. Dieser hat nach der Reinigung fÃ¼nf verschiedene Risse gefunden
1. Steuerrohr - Oberohr
2. Steuerrohr - Unterrohr linkseitig 
3. Steuerrohr - Unterrohr rechtseitig

und jetzt meine beiden highlights..
4. DÃ¤mpferaufnahme - linksseitig
5. DÃ¤mpferaufnahme - rechtsseitig

Wenn ich mir Ã¼berlege wieviel ich damit nur gefahren bin ist das eine sehr ernÃ¼chterne Bilanz bei einem UVP von 3000â¬?


----------



## gobo (9. Juli 2013)

hab das schwere gefühl das die beim switch und auch beim rmx das nicht so wirklich in den griff bekommen haben.
bin mein rmx eine saison gefahren und gut.hab ein switch sl welches über dem trettlager gerissen ist nun in der werkstatt stehen,sieht schön da aus!!


----------



## luxuzz (9. Juli 2013)

gobo schrieb:


> hab das schwere gefühl das die beim switch und auch beim rmx das nicht so wirklich in den griff bekommen haben.
> bin mein rmx eine saison gefahren und gut.hab ein switch sl welches über dem trettlager gerissen ist nun in der werkstatt stehen,sieht schön da aus!!



So schauts aus. 
Wenn ich mir aber freeride's drop angucke, muss der Rahmen ja was aushalten. Nur warum er bei 2m drops bei mir dermaßen einknickt. Ach ja alle Risse befinden sich in der Wärmeeinflusszone. Er erklärte mir das das Material beim schweißen zu heiß wurde und die daraus resultierende Spannung zu hoch wurde. Stelle k dem geringsten widerstand. 

Vllt ist das jetzt ja seit Made in China behoben, durch die Maschinen. Immerhin ist bislang noch kein rmx im Rohr in sich eingeknickt? Wie manch andere DH Dose. ...
 Ich finde es einfach nur schade denn der Rahmen fuhr sich schön und sah Weltklasse aus. Aber wieviele Rahmen sich in sehr sehr teuren Altmetall verwandelt haben.. :/


----------



## gobo (9. Juli 2013)

freund von mir ist den 5m drop in w.berg gesprungen(holzgerüst auf der dirtline!) und das ca.6-7mal.halbes jahr später hatte ich sein 2004 rmx nem freund angeboten tja un siehe da der rahmen hatte lackabplatzer oberhalb vom unterrohr(schweißnähten).
wir sind dann mal schwer davon ausgegangen das der rahmen sich wohl etwas gestaucht haben muß,risse waren keine zu sehen.
heute bekommste für ca. 3000 euro nen carbon rahmen der stabiler ist!!
ist der von mr.freeride nicht auch gerissen!?ich meine der hätte mal sowas gesagt.ja der sprung von ihm war heftig aber GEIL!


----------



## luxuzz (21. Juli 2013)

So nachdem ja mein Rahmen wie ein KÃ¤sekuchen auseinander fÃ¤llt und ich regen Kontakt mit Bikeaction hatte muss ich leider die ErnÃ¼chterung geben.

Nachdem Bikeaction sich meinem Problem angenommen hat mit Kompetenter und zÃ¼ziger Beratung, leitete er dies direkt an Rocky Mountain weiter.  Zwei Wochen zuvor hatte ich selbst bereits versucht Rocky Mountain zu erreichen. Auf beide Anfragen habe ich bis heute keine Reaktion seitens Rocky Mountain erhalten. 

Eine sehr ernÃ¼chternde Bilanz wenn man bedenkt, dass es sich um Produkte um die 3000â¬ handelt und Rocky Mountain nicht einmal Stellung dazu bezieht, dass Ihre Produkte am Tagesende soviel halten wie ein StÃ¼ck Brot... 


















http://s1.directupload.net/images/130721/6c6avpkl.jpg[/IMG

Eine kurze Anmerkung zu den Rissen:
1. Riss Steuerrohr - Unterrohr linksseitig >20mm
Grund - zu groÃe Ãberlappung der SchweiÃnÃ¤hte - welche man bereits auf dem kleinen Foto erkennen kann...
2. Riss Steuerrohr - Unterrohr rechtsseitig >9mm
3. Riss Steuerrohr - Oberrohr Linksseitig >4mm  Riss von Innen entstanden
4. Riss DÃ¤mpferaufnahme linksseitig >11mm
5. Riss DÃ¤mpferaufnahme rechtsseitig >4mm


In diesem Sinne verabschiede ich mich hier und von Rocky Mountain und werde nun nur noch mich auf mein Rennrad und mein motorisiertes Zweirad stÃ¼rzen, nach Whistler im August :D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (21. Juli 2013)

bist du den sicher das es risse sind und nicht nur lackbrüche!?ist ne blöse frage aber das problem hatte ein kumpel von mir auch und im nachhinein hat sich heraus gestellt das nur die farbe "gerissen" war.


----------



## gobo (21. Juli 2013)

.......hab mich wiederholt,sorry!!!!


----------



## luxuzz (21. Juli 2013)

Wurden alle unterm Mikroskop angeguckt - nicht von mir
Die Frage hatte ich mir aber auch gestellt, da damals meine Hinterradschwinge auf Garantie getauscht wurde, da die Farbe einfach großflächig abplatzte.

Da nun meine Reise feststeht und ich in Whistler nicht nur zugucken will, gibts ein Edding und ein Druckverband im Rucksack. Ersteres für die Risskontrolle (Markierung) letzteres für die Verarztung der Verletzung  Zumindestens werde ich es auf Kamera haben


----------



## gobo (21. Juli 2013)

ich weiss nicht ob ich das risiko mit dem rahmen eingehen würde da meine gesundheit doch wichtiger ist!!!du brauchst ja nur mal etwas heftiger einzuschlagen um bäääämmmm.
ist es denn nicht möglich einen gebrauchten zu bekommen für kleines geld?ich meine notfalls was anderes nehmen.muß dir ehrlich sagen das ich keinen bock drauf hätte ständig beim fahren an die risse zu denken und darauf wirds hinaus laufen.
somit könntest du es auch dann richtig krachen lassen und hey das wollen wir doch,oder??


----------



## luxuzz (21. Juli 2013)

Mich Ã¤rgert es einfach tierisch, das Rocky Mountain es weder fÃ¼r nÃ¶tig hÃ¤lt auf meine Email zu antworten, noch auf die Weiterleitung seitens Bikeaction. Wir sprechen hier von Produkten die um die 3000â¬ kosten und der grÃ¶Ãte Riss auf eine fehlerhafte Fertigung weist... WÃ¤re der Rahmen an der Stelle gebrochen wÃ¤re dies sogar eine Grundlage fÃ¼r eine Klage auf Schmerzensgeld (habe ich natÃ¼rlich nicht vor und mÃ¶chte ich auch nicht).

Geld fÃ¼r ein neuen Rahmen oder gebrauchten werde ich nicht investieren, da die neue Investition in ein Naked Bike flieÃt. Einzelne Teile werden wohl verkauft und mit dem Rest wird ein neu-altes Mtb aufgebaut.


----------



## gobo (22. Juli 2013)

naked bike,geil!!
jetzt ist das aber auch nicht mehr der neuste rahmen was sollte den ba da machen??
unter garatiefall wird dieser wohl nicht mehr laufen und wenns ein fertigungs fehler ist wird der rahmen eh eingeschickt werden müssen damit sich rocky das anschauen kann.
ach ich weiss auch net.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxuzz (22. Juli 2013)

Bikeaction verwies auf einen Austausch hin mit Geldeinsatz. 
Ich hÃ¤tte einfach nur eine Stellungnahme von Rocky Mountain gewÃ¼nscht. Auch wenn rechtliche AnsprÃ¼che verfallen sind, so kann man sich dennoch dazu Ã¤uÃern. 
So wird es in anderen Branchen auch gemacht und so darf ich es selber auch mit den Kunden auf Arbeit machen. Man stet eben zu seinem Produkt und zu den Kunden.

Bin persÃ¶nlich einfach enttÃ¤uscht, weil ich kaum mit gefahren bin und er am Ende weniger gehalten hat als mein 350â¬ Dynamics Mtb Rahmen (auch wenn weniger KrÃ¤fte darauf wirken usw usw.. Ist jeder Rahmen auf sein Einsatzzweck auch entwickelt..)


----------



## neikless (22. Juli 2013)

Fahr doch einfach mal weiter und beobachte das, glaube fast nicht das da sich so viel tut


----------



## Banshee-Driver (27. Juli 2013)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/161073536009?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## Till_Mann (20. August 2013)

Mal wieder ein paar aktuelle Bilder:


----------



## Till_Mann (29. Oktober 2013)

Kurze Frage:

Wie habt ihr die 6 kleinen Lager aus dem Y-Umlenkhebel herausbekommen?

Ich hab jetzt ein bisschen rumprobiert mit ner Nuss und nem Hammer, aber genau wie bei der Gewindestangenmethode is meist das Problem, dass ich nicht ordentlich gegenhalten kann ohne den Umlenkhebel aus Alu in Mitleidenschaft zu ziehen.


----------



## gobo (30. Oktober 2013)

ich hab das damals mit einem durchtreiber gemacht.
fängst mit dem unteren lager an und arbeitest dich so nach oben!


----------



## voodooisland (18. Dezember 2013)

hi leute,
suche ein rmx mit 1,5er steuerrohr.falls jemand noch was rumliegen hat.....
grüsse


----------



## RattleHead (28. Dezember 2013)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/291161-rocky-mountain-rocky-mountin-flatline-pro-09-price-drop


----------



## voodooisland (5. Januar 2014)

bräuchte eine info zum dämpfertune bei nem rmx stealth.weiss jemand welches tune ein rs vivid im rmx braucht?


----------



## benithedog (28. Januar 2014)

RMX zum Kampfpreis mit Sondergeo und Tuning 699€
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...tuning-sondergeo-flacher-lw-unbedingt-ansehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugolost (28. Januar 2014)

Klasse für den Preis. Leider kein Geld sonst wäre es meins.


----------



## benithedog (29. Januar 2014)

Ich würde auch nur den Rahmen oder Einzelteile verkaufen. Denke eh drüber nach die Gabel zu behalten um später irgendwann mal ein DH Bike aufzubauen. Kannst mir ja ein Angebot machen. Man beachte den Kettenstrebenschutz, ein Schwalbe 13 Schlauch mit Glasreiniger drübergestülpt (der Glasreiniger trocknet nachher von selbst). Geht am besten zu zweit, sieht super sauber aus. Ich habe dann auch die Enden doppelt umgelegt/gefaltet weil da die meiste Beanspruchung war.


----------



## wadenbrand (2. Februar 2014)

Hallo Kollegen, ich würde meinem RMX gern einen Luftdämpfer spendieren und überlege welcher dafür am besten geeignet ist. Wäre auch ein RS Monarch Plus bzw. Fox DHX Air denkbar, oder sollte es schon in Richtung RS Vivid Air bzw. Cane Creek DB Air gehen? Welchen Tune würdet ihr empfehlen?

Habt ihr Tipps oder Erfahrungsberichte für mich? Nur her damit... 

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## gobo (2. Februar 2014)

luftdämpfer im rmx??na ich weiss net ob das so tolle funzt!?
würde eher einen exoten verbauen zb. bos coil,ccdb coil oder gar einen elka nehmen weil du da eine bessere performance aus dem hinterbau
holst.


----------



## wadenbrand (3. Februar 2014)

Alles klar, dann schonmal danke für die Info. Gibt's noch weitere Meinungen zum diesem Thema?


----------



## mohrstefan (3. Februar 2014)

Ich meine auch ins RMX gehört ein Coil !


----------



## wadenbrand (3. Februar 2014)

Jut, dann werd ich mich damit zufrieden geben und auf nen Coil-Dämpfer umschwenken. Performance ist dann doch wichtiger als eingespartes Gewicht. Danke euch.


----------



## Till_Mann (4. Februar 2014)

Ich denke auch, der einzig sinnvolle Luftdämpfer ist einer der einen (Stahl-)Federdämpfer möglichst nahe kommt (Vivid Air und Konsorten). Da das RMX aber sowieso schwer ist, würde ich gleich einen Coil-Dämpfer nehmen. 

Der Vollständigkeit halber meine ich mich daran zu erinnern, das hier mal einer geschrieben hat er sei total begeistert von nem Manitou Luftdämpfer im RMX.

Zeig doch mal dein RMX wenn es fertig ist.


----------



## wadenbrand (4. Februar 2014)

Aha, Manitou Luftdämpfer... na ich such mal, vielleicht find ich den Post ja noch. Danke.

Klaro, wenn der Hobel fertig ist werden die Bilder hier präsentiert. Ich Moment ist alles noch in der Rohbauphase. Als nächstes stehen erstmal noch paar Fräsarbeiten an und dann gibt's neuen Lack ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (4. Februar 2014)

Der Coil ist voll und ganz besser als Fox+MZ !!


----------



## gobo (5. Februar 2014)

@mohrstefan:also ich fand den mz rocco wc richtig geil im rmx und kann nix negatives darüber sagen.
aber meine erfahrung sagt mir auch das nix an eine exoten dran kommt!!bin einen ccdb,bos gefahren und die beiden
sind schon so das besten was man an performance bekommen kann!


----------



## Till_Mann (5. Februar 2014)

@mohrstefan: Manitou Coil! (Ich hab aber kein Vergleich zu anderen Dämpfern.)






@wadenbrand : Post Nr.752


----------



## wadenbrand (5. Februar 2014)

So, also in der näheren Auswahl sind jetzt ein Manitou Swinger 6 Way SPV oder ein MZ Roco WC. Beides natürlich Coil... ;-)
Von einem Kumpel könnte ich auch noch einen alten 5th Element bekommen, taugt der was?

Ich wiege mit allem bestimmt 90 kg, habt ihr Empfehlungen welche Feder ich nehmen sollte?


----------



## Till_Mann (5. Februar 2014)

550er oder 600er vielleicht


----------



## mohrstefan (5. Februar 2014)

gobo schrieb:


> @mohrstefan:also ich fand den mz rocco wc richtig geil im rmx und kann nix negatives darüber sagen.
> aber meine erfahrung sagt mir auch das nix an eine exoten dran kommt!!bin einen ccdb,bos gefahren und die beiden
> sind schon so das besten was man an performance bekommen kann!


He he bis auf das bei dem einem oder anderen die Kolbenstange am MZ gebrochen ist, und der Manitou-6Way steht einem CCBR im nix nach !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (5. Februar 2014)

ein 6way steht einem ccdb in nix nach???
na das weiß ich aber noch nicht!der ccdb ist schon so mit das besten was derzeit auf dem markt ist.hinzu kommt seine 4 tube technologie und da trennt sich dann die spreu vom weizen in sachen performance.lass und deswegen nicht streiten jeder so wie er will.
kann natürlich nicht sagen wie ein ccdb im rmx funzt aber in bezug auf scott voltage/gambler sind die beiden die absolute macht.
das mit der kolbenstange kann ich auch nicht bestätigen da ich mit meinem wc keine probleme hatte.bin mit dem rmx auch in frankreich/morzine und umgebung geballert und muß sagen das der rocco top funktioniert hat!!bis auf ein schwingenlager was die grätsche
gemacht hat kann ich keine ausfälle beklagen!!


----------



## mohrstefan (5. Februar 2014)

Ist klaar , NUR für unsereins ist der M.6Way Ausreichend ´!!!!


----------



## gobo (6. Februar 2014)

im grunde reicht da auch ein rc2/rc4.


----------



## wadenbrand (28. Februar 2014)

Hallo mal wieder.

Hatte einer von euch schon mal das Problem, dass euer Rahmen an der Dämpferaufnahme gerissen ist? Ich hab in letzter Zeit ab und zu mal davon gehört, wenn ich Kollegen von meinem RMX-Projekt erzählt hab. Könnte man diesem Problem evtl. mit einer kleinen Schweißarbeit entgegenwirken? Wenn ja, wo müsste man verstärken?

Da mein Rahmen noch nicht neu lackiert ist, macht es ja in dieser Phase noch Sinn evtl. was ranzubasteln.

Viele Grüße


----------



## the Slopestyler (5. April 2014)

da ich schon seit längerem den RMX Thread verfolge wollte ich nun mal meins zum besten geben. Schönes Wochenende allen RMX´lern und den anderen natürlich auch


----------



## gobo (5. April 2014)

sieht sehr schön aus aber mach bitte die rückstrahler von den pedalen!!!!


----------



## SchrottRox (8. April 2014)

the Slopestyler schrieb:


> Schönes Wochenende allen RMX´lern und den anderen natürlich auch


...das war es! Und mein kleines Blaues hat sich mächtig gefreut:






Kleines Filmchen gibts auch dazu:


----------



## gobo (9. April 2014)

der kurze lässt es aber krachen,junge junge.


----------



## SchrottRox (9. April 2014)

gobo schrieb:


> der kurze lässt es aber krachen,junge junge.


Allerdings! Ich alter Sa** sehe da völlig blass gegen aus. Die jungen Hüpfer haben eine ganz andere Körperbeherrschung und null Schiss


----------



## benithedog (15. April 2014)

the Slopestyler schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 283811 da ich schon seit längerem den RMX Thread verfolge wollte ich nun mal meins zum besten geben. Schönes Wochenende allen RMX´lern und den anderen natürlich auch



Kommt mir bekannt vor das Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the Slopestyler (16. April 2014)

benithedog schrieb:


> Kommt mir bekannt vor das Rad


Und was sagst Du dazu?


----------



## Attila84 (16. April 2014)

Hallo hab nur mal ne kurze frage, ob ich bei einem RM9 auch die schwinge vom RMX nehmen könnte?


----------



## benithedog (17. April 2014)

the Slopestyler schrieb:


> Und was sagst Du dazu?



Mach die Reflektoren ab  ansonsten nettes Bremsenupgrade und die Felgen hast du direkt entsorgt oder was?


----------



## the Slopestyler (17. April 2014)




----------



## the Slopestyler (17. April 2014)

Reflektoren sind schon wech und die Laufräder habe ich verkauft...die Bremsen ebenso  jetzt bin ich zufrieden


----------



## andré_himself (20. April 2014)

Hi. Das Nadellager sitzt doch unten an der Y-Strebe nahe des Tretlagers oder? Besteht auch die Möglichkeit, das Lager irgendwo anders herzubekommen als bei hibike? Arg teuer da


----------



## daniel1234 (21. April 2014)

Mein RMX





Da ich es nicht mehr fahre wird es verkauft.

LG
Daniel


----------



## wadenbrand (21. April 2014)

andré_himself schrieb:


> Hi. Das Nadellager sitzt doch unten an der Y-Strebe nahe des Tretlagers oder? Besteht auch die Möglichkeit, das Lager irgendwo anders herzubekommen als bei hibike? Arg teuer da


Servus. Das solltest du eigentlich problemlos bei nem Kugellager- bzw. Maschinenbauhandel bei dir vor Ort bekommen. Bei mir hat das einwandfrei geklappt und für ein Nadellager hab ich dort knapp 7 Eur bezahlt...


----------



## andré_himself (21. April 2014)

daniel1234 schrieb:


> Mein RMX
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wieviel denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel1234 (21. April 2014)

andré_himself schrieb:


> Wieviel denn?


950.-€ inkl. Versand


----------



## andré_himself (22. April 2014)

Meine Freundin möchte jetzt auch so eins haben  hihi
Die will aber meins, dann brauche ich ein neues


----------



## rockyoernie (22. April 2014)

hi ..
ich weiss das es nicht unbedingt passt aber hätte nen santa cruz v10 in "M" anzubieten ..bj 09 ,schwarz ,sehr guter zustand.

bei interesse pn


----------



## andré_himself (26. April 2014)

Noch einmal zu der Lagerung des RMX. Wurde schon oft besprochen aber ich bräuchte noch einmal Hilfe.
Die Hauptlager wie Oft? 4x oder 2x vorhanden? d=20 D=32 b=10 20x32x10  (hibike 37 Euro) Schrägkugellager für Kräfte in allen Richtungen  und die kleinen für den Y-Steg oder wo??? d=8 D=22 b=7 8x22x7 von IBU Spritzwassergeschützt 6x...
Das Nadellager in 19x22x16 gibt es nurnoch bei hibike für 19 Euro^^


----------



## hugolost (27. April 2014)

www.kugellager-express.de, da bestell ich immer. Fürs RMX hatt ich damals anstatt 10mm breite 8mm breite genommen und passende Kugellager scheiben hat einwandfrei funktioniert. Die 38042RS kosten bei Kugellager-Express übrigens nur 15,90€/stk.

Als ich damals die brauchet hatte Hibike nur ein Lager da und konnte selbst über Rocky Canada keine mehr bekommen.


----------



## andré_himself (27. April 2014)

Ja das war nur ein Beispiel mit hibike.
Bei Kugellager-Express die 3804 2RS für 15,20€ genau.
Die Nadellager bekommt leider nirgends, außer bei hibike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andré_himself (9. Juni 2014)

Kann man ans RMX die Truvativ Hammerschmidt montieren?


----------



## mohrstefan (9. Juni 2014)

Glaube " NICHT " , da keine Aufnahme , Am Team bzw letzte Bj. denke "JA".


----------



## andré_himself (10. Juni 2014)

Das Meine also RMX 2.0 hat die Aufnahme.
Mir geht es nur darum, ob der Platz dafür ausreicht wegen der Schwinge unten!?


----------



## mohrstefan (10. Juni 2014)

bisschen "Google" die maße bekommt man bestimmt raus


----------



## andré_himself (11. Juni 2014)

Habe die Hammerschmidt FR jetzt bestellt, werde ja sehen ob das am RMX hinhaut 
Bilder folgen!


----------



## andré_himself (14. Juni 2014)

Mein RMX 2.0 nun mit Hammähschmidt FR


----------



## wadenbrand (24. Juni 2014)

Hallo RMX-Freunde,

hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen damit, wie man beim Dogbone die Lager rausbekommt? Das schaut ja so aus als sind dort 6 Lager hintereinander reingepresst. Für Ideen und Vorschläge wäre ich euch sehr dankbar.

Viele Grüße


----------



## gobo (24. Juni 2014)

nimm einen dünnen durchtreiber und fang von unten an diese auszuschlagen.das geht wunderbar!!
am besten machst du das zu zweit so das einer schlägt und der andere den dogbone festhält.
du merkst es wenn du mit dem durchtreiber auf der kante vom lager bist!


----------



## andré_himself (24. Juni 2014)

Wieso presst man da 6 Lager ein? Ist das etwa bei allen Rmx so gehandhabt worden? ^^
Gott sei Dank sind meine Lager immernoch alle Tip Top


----------



## wadenbrand (24. Juni 2014)

@gobo Werd ich mal probieren, danke für den Tipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugolost (25. Juni 2014)

Ja ist bei bzw. sollte bei allen RMX so sein. Bei meinem 2006er war aber auf jeder Seite nur 1 Lager verbaut (noch die ersten).


----------



## gobo (26. Juni 2014)

2005 rmx 6 lager im dogbone!!
hugolost:kann ich mir kaum vorstellen wieso da nur zwei lager drin sein sollten?hattest du diesen gebraucht gekauft und der verkäufer
wollte die lager wechseln und wusste nicht wie er sie wieder rein bekommt!?!?!


----------



## hugolost (26. Juni 2014)

Gebraucht gekauft von jemandem der sich damit auskennt. Und es waren definitv nur zwei verbaut es gab nämlich keine weiteren einbauspuren.


----------



## voodooisland (14. Juli 2014)

da hab ich mir doch nach vielen rmx-losen jahren endlich den traum erfüllt & mir den klassiker in neuem gewand aufgebaut.
63er lenkwinkel mit angleset....macht nen langen radstand.fährt sich einfach nur unglaublich gut.der leicht flexende hinterbau & der flex der dorado machen steinfelder einfach nur butterig zu fahren.und es beschleunigt in ruppigen passagen wie sau.und das gewicht passt auch mit gut 17kg.evtl statt des anglesets offsetbuchsen rein.....mal sehen.auf jeden fall ist das bike locker neuen dh-bikes ebenbürtig.und ich hab die letzten jahre so einiges besessen......m9,summum,951,demo,tues 2.0,v10.....
....falls jemand hier nochmal reischaut & noch einen rmx-rahmen mit 1,5er steuerrohr hat......bitte melden.
kepp the rmx alive.........rock on........


----------



## gobo (14. Juli 2014)

wie ist es denn mit dem handling?


----------



## andré_himself (14. Juli 2014)

Das Rad sieht in die Länge gezogen aus! 
Meist täuscht das aber etwas auf den Bildern. Hab ich recht oder ist der Radstand doch so weit wie es scheint?


----------



## voodooisland (14. Juli 2014)

also das handling geht jetzt natürlich eher gegen modernes dh als ein verspielter hardcore-freerider.ist jetzt halt eher am flatline dran.
der radstand liegt so bei 121cm,wenn ich mich recht erinnere.das bike fährt sich genau so,wie ich es von meinem rmx crossfire immer gerne gehabt hätte.
rocky mountain hat ja beim 2007er rmx schon erkannt,dass etwas an der geo passieren muss.deshalb schon der 65er lenkwinkel.und mit den offsetbuchsen kommt hohe tretlager noch etwas tiefer.all dies tut dem rmx schon sehr gut,wie ich finde.der hinterbau war eh schon immer erste sahne!!!
man kann jetzt natürlich sagen,dass ich aus dem rmx was gemacht habe,was es nie war.aber es ist einfach so unglaublich gut.und es beweist,dass man kein hyperteures,neues bike braucht.
der ganze umbau war auch erstmal nur ein experiment.das es sich so gut fährt war vorher nicht klar.


----------



## andré_himself (23. Juli 2014)

Ich würde meins gerne mal mit einer Totem fahren. Wer fährt seins zufällig mit einer SC Gabel?
Gibt es das RMX 2.0 auch mit 1.5 Zoll Steuerrohr?
Wenn nicht, welche RMX gibt es mit 1.5 Zoll Steuerrohr?


----------



## voodooisland (23. Juli 2014)

alle 2007er rmx haben das 1,5er.die älteren leider nicht!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der muede joe (7. Oktober 2014)

gobo schrieb:


> 2005 rmx 6 lager im dogbone!!
> hugolost:kann ich mir kaum vorstellen wieso da nur zwei lager drin sein sollten?hattest du diesen gebraucht gekauft und der verkäufer
> wollte die lager wechseln und wusste nicht wie er sie wieder rein bekommt!?!?!



Kann mir das auch nicht vorstellen! Habe selbst 2 Rmx Rahmen mit jeweils 6 Lagern im Dogbone.
1. 2004er Pro damals neu gekauft!
2. 2007 Team nicht neu aber gebraucht.

denke da hat wohl jemand paar Lager vergessen ;-) um vielleicht Gewicht zusparen? 

@ voodooisland
	Top Teil! einen Stealth hätte ich auch noch gerne!
	doch wie kommst du auf 17kg? 17=17.99Kg? das Ding sieht nicht wirklich leicht aus!


----------



## voodooisland (7. Oktober 2014)

es sind gut 17,3 kg laut meiner waage-tubeless,ein lrs mit 1600 gramm(der komischerweise bisher sehr gut hält),luftgabel.......das kommt schon hin.hätte ich aber selbst nicht gedacht,dass es so leicht wird.....zumindest für ein rmx!


----------



## él_karo (11. November 2014)

Hallo!
Falls zufällig jemand einen "Dog-Bone" ; also so einen Knochen vom RMX Hinterbau für seinen Klassiker sucht; kann er diesen Zurzeit in der eBucht ersteigern! Ist aber glaube ich für die späteren Modelle.


----------



## voodooisland (16. November 2014)

suche für mein 2007er rmx stealth ein schaltauge.falls jemand noch eines hat......
und nein,es ist nicht wie das schaltauge,das im bikemarkt steht.das stealth hat leider ein anderes schaltauge....


----------



## mohrstefan (16. November 2014)

Baugleich wie beim Team, wo die Achse mit befestigt ist !?


----------



## voodooisland (17. November 2014)

ja ist genau das teil.ist irgendwie nichtmal beim deutschen vertrieb zu kriegen......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (17. November 2014)

voodooisland schrieb:


> ja ist genau das teil.ist irgendwie nichtmal beim deutschen vertrieb zu kriegen......


Soo eben mal ein bissschl gewühlt, hätte schwören können ich hätte noch eins :-(
habe leider nur Die "L" Ausfallende gefunden , suche aber weiter 
Hast du mal beim Kimmerle angefragt .


----------



## der muede joe (19. November 2014)

voodooisland schrieb:


> es sind gut 17,3 kg laut meiner waage-tubeless,ein lrs mit 1600 gramm(der komischerweise bisher sehr gut hält),luftgabel.......das kommt schon hin.hätte ich aber selbst nicht gedacht,dass es so leicht wird.....zumindest für ein rmx!



17.3 kg? bei welchen Pedals? Ich habe zur Zeit 17.8kg auf der Uhr stehen. Mit einem LRS der knapp 600g schwerer ist!
Wenn ich jetzt aber die restlichen Parts so vergleiche kommt mir das doch etwas Spanisch vor!
Die Gabel hat auch 3kg+ oder?   Fahre auch Tubeless
Trotzdem Klasse Teil!


----------



## der muede joe (19. November 2014)

hier mal mein RMX-Team


----------



## gobo (19. November 2014)

warstein!?


----------



## mohrstefan (19. November 2014)

Das Team ist von Haus/Verstärkungen aus schwerer !


----------



## der muede joe (19. November 2014)

jo da hast du wohl recht!
Bezieht sich das aber nicht auf den normalen Rmx Rahmen!?
Team u. Stealth sollten Baugleich sein!?


----------



## voodooisland (19. November 2014)

kann halt nur sagen was die waage angezeigt hat.pedale  nicht mitgewogen da die sehr unterschiedlich sind .fahre entweder saint oder 220gr wellgo prototypen.die wellgos halten komischerweise bis jetzt.....
p.s.  meine waage ist kein highend teil,lag aber nie so riesig daneben.
es ging mir aber eh nur darum zu zeigen dass ein rmx mit kleinen modifikationen gar nicht so weit weg ist von modernen dh bikes
...gewicht wie geo und fahrverhalten.
ich hab spass und das ist eh das wichtigste


----------



## Elefantenvogel (21. November 2014)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Das Team ist von Haus/Verstärkungen aus schwerer !


Irgendwie find ich es richtig schade, dass gerade Rocky Mountain heute all die ehemaligen Freeride Idole mit 29ern und 27,5 Zoll Enduros durch die Gegend jagt  RIP RMX, ich hoffe ich bekomme irgendwann noch eins...


----------



## der muede joe (23. November 2014)

gobo schrieb:


> warstein!?



Sehr gutes Auge!
Ist Warstein!;-)


----------



## der muede joe (1. Dezember 2014)

Bin gerade dran meine Lager bzw den Hinterbau zu überholen.
Lager wollten leider nicht so einfach raus! Musste damit unter die Presse!
Hat auch alles soweit geklappt!
Waren 6 Lager verbaut! Leider ist keins mehr davon zu gebrauchen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (1. Dezember 2014)

naja was hast du erwartet??


----------



## voodooisland (1. Dezember 2014)

gibts doch alles günstig im lagerhandel...


----------



## mohrstefan (2. Dezember 2014)

Als ehemalige Händler von RMB hat der HIBIKE noch Tonnen von Lager :=


----------



## der muede joe (2. Dezember 2014)

gobo schrieb:


> naja was hast du erwartet??



Es war nur als Info gemeint! 
Da der Hinterbau eh neu gelagert wird, sind mir die defekten Lager egal!

@ voodooisland

naja günstig ist anders! ;-)


----------



## voodooisland (2. Dezember 2014)

dann check bitte mal den kugellagerexpress aus.da gibts alles ausser das grosse rollenlager für günstiges geld.nen link zu den genauen lagergrössen und anderen möglichkeiten gibts hier im thread.aber bau die lager aus und messe breite höhe und innendurchmesser.die masse kannst du bei kugellagerexpress in der suche eingeben und das richtige kommt raus......ich hab glaub ich gut 20 euro bezahlt.das rollenlager muss meist eh nur gereinigt und gefettet werden.ausser die lagerachse ist platt....90 euro bei bike action.das lager selbst ohne achse ist auch nicht so extrem teuer.ne alte lagerachse hätte ich evtl noch.


----------



## der muede joe (2. Dezember 2014)

Danke erstmal,

es war aber nur auf die großen Lager bezogen! Weil es die halt nicht für paar Euro´s gibt!
HiBike wäre ne Option, wenn ich keine der großen Lager mehr hätte! ( hab noch einen Satz da ) 
Ist nicht der erste Rmx Rahmen dem ich neue Lager verpasse! ;-) 
Besitze ja noch einen Pro Rahmen von 2004.
Habe mir damals direkt paar auf Lager gelegt! Weil sie zur der Zeit schon nicht günstig waren. Und schlecht werden die Dinger ja nicht.
Die kleinen solltest du eigentlich in jedem E-Shop bekommen! zu recht guten Preisen. Da hast du wohl Recht. ;-)


----------



## Dr.Ums (10. Juni 2015)

Moin allerseits.
Weiß zufällig jemand ob man die kleinen Alukappen, die in den Großen Kugellagern vom Hinterbau sitzen, irgentwo einzeln herkriegt?


----------



## der muede joe (24. Juni 2015)

Moin, 

hab noch paar Teile von meinem RMX Projekt über! ( Nr.14 ) 
Vielleicht kann sie wer noch gebrauchen!


----------



## Cuberius (12. Februar 2016)

Irgendwie scheint im RMX-Thread kaum noch was los zu sein.
Meins hat gerade den Wintercheck hinter sich und freut sich auf's Wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (12. Februar 2016)

na schau,der cuberius.laaaaaannngeeeeeee nix gehört und wie es aussieht läufts auch noch!


----------



## Cuberius (12. Februar 2016)

Ja, ich lebe auch noch  Na klar läuft das RMX noch. Wird ja auch gehegt und gepflegt 
Soweit alles gut?


----------



## gobo (12. Februar 2016)

naja bin was ruhiger geworden aber RM steht immer noch bei mir on top!!!


----------



## Cuberius (12. Februar 2016)

Das bin ich im letzten Jahr leider wegen Job auch geworden, aber dieses Jahr wird wieder durchgestartet. Nächste Projekt steckt auch schon den Startlöchern  Geht aber mehr Richtung Enduro oder wie das jetzt heißt


----------



## rosty55 (17. April 2017)

Hey ho Leute,
es ist zwar noch nicht soo lange her aber mich hat das selbe Fieber wie euch gepackt.
Ich hab mich Hals über Kopf in Rocky Mountain verliebt. Jetzt nachdem ich nun schon ein ETS-x70, ein flatty von 09 und ein 05er RM6 erstanden und aufgebaut habe, hatte ich vor kurzem das Glück endlich einen heiß ersehnten RMX zu ergattern.
Nun da es darum geht diesen zu restaurieren, da der Vorbesitzer das Teil einfach mit nem Industrielack völlig lieblos übergeduscht hat (er hat sogar die beiden Schrauben in der Schwinge und alle Lager drin gelassen 
möchte ich mal euer Wissen und eure Erfahrungen anzapfen wenn ihr mir das gestattet.
Ich würde gern die Walzenlager wechseln, hab aber keine Ahnung wie das bei diesem Rahmen funzt?
Es sieht so aus als wäre vor dem Lager noch eine Manschette oder? Das Lager sitzt dort sehr locker drin und kann ein paar Millimeter hin und her bewegt werden...weiß nicht ob das so sein soll?
Desweiteren möchte ich die Buchsen im Hauptrahmen raus bekommen was sich als äußerst schwierig gestaltet.
Ich schätze man hat das Loch nicht abgeklebt vorm lackieren, sodass die Buchsen mit ordentlich Druck eingepresst werden mussten.
Vllt hat da jemand ne Idee.
Dann würde ich noch gerne wissen um welches Modell es sich eigentlich handelt!?!?

Ich würde mich über eure Hilfe riesig freuen.

MfG

Patrick


----------



## gobo (18. April 2017)

baujahr könnte unterm tretlager stehen!schau da mal nach!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosty55 (18. April 2017)

Und zu dem Lager und den Buchsen?


----------



## gobo (18. April 2017)

mit nem durchtreiber vorsichtig rausschlagen.so hab ich es bei meinem gemacht und geht in der regel eigentlich sehr gut!


----------



## Cuberius (25. April 2017)

Moin, das könnte eventuell für dich interessant sein. Baujahr würde ich '05 oder '06 tippen. Beim 2007er sieht die Dämpferaufnahme etwas anders aus.


----------



## voodooisland (2. August 2017)

hallo
mal wieder.....
bin schwer auf der suche nach einem 2007er rmx Rahmen in large. aber irgendwie ist der markt wie leergefegt....auch international. 
falls also jemand ein solches besitzen sollte und dies gerne veräussern möchte......ich wäre sehr interessiert.
der optische zustand ist mir völlig egal aber das hauptlager muss halt passen.....
danke schonmal.....und  lasst bitte eure rmx nicht im keller verschwinden.
fahrt die dinger.es ist immer wieder witzig wenn im bikepark die Youngsters das bike nicht kennen und sich dann wundern wie gut es doch rennen kann....das vintage bike....hähä
haut rein ....so long


----------



## gobo (3. August 2017)

mein canuck hängt seit ü 4jahren an der wand,nix mit keller,lach.war auch schonmal am überlegen es wieder aufzubauen aber irgendwie keine so richtige lust.woran das liegt.ja es war schon ein geiles bike und gerade beim springen machte es eine gute figur!


----------



## voodooisland (4. August 2017)

ja....ich hab  mich damals schon geärgert mein crossfire herhegeben zu haben.aber es war in 16.5 zoll....also eh zu klein.und mein stealth hing jetzt auch  länger an der wand.hätt ich nicht supergünstig ne neue 888 rc3 geschnappt wär das auch noch länger so geblieben. aber jetzt freu ich mich mehr als auf ein neues bike.....nä woche wirds gerockt.....


----------



## gobo (6. August 2017)

das blöde ist das man mittlerweile ja nur noch ein bike braucht für alles und ich somit eigentlich das rmx gar nicht brauche!dank dem enduro hype geht es ja auch ohne fette freeride bikes und dh`ler.nun und deswegen baue ich es net auf,ok bin auch etwas zu faul!


----------



## RattleHead (6. August 2017)

WoW @voodooisland , Eine der schoonste Rocky's das der gemacht habe, und sie haben meine Meininger der schoonste als der reie.
Viel spass damit. (Bracht DeeMaxen : ) )


----------



## neikless (31. Januar 2018)

Alte Liebe ... Wiedergeburt !


----------



## gobo (1. Februar 2018)

neikless sehr fein!!meiner hängt seit fast fünf jahren an der wand!!aber soulbrothers ex ss ist wieder auf dem weg auf die strasse zu kommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elefantenvogel (8. Februar 2018)

An dem Rad hätte ich auch noch Spaß  Das Slayer SS ist nach wie vor mega gut zu fahren!


----------



## gobo (8. Februar 2018)

aber hallo!!bin jetzt ne ganze zeit mit dem evo expert gefahren und wenn man sich dann auf das ss schwingt ist das ein unterschied wie tag und nacht!!eben das "kleine"flatline.


----------



## gobo (8. Februar 2018)

so sah es mal aus!


----------



## neikless (10. April 2018)




----------



## mohrstefan (10. April 2018)

bisschl kurtz , die Kette !?


----------



## Dome_2001 (13. April 2018)

eins der schönsten Räder!!


----------



## Benni06108 (27. November 2018)

Hallo RMX Gemeinde, gibt es noch aktive RMX Fahrer? 

Beste Grüße


----------



## mohrstefan (12. Januar 2019)

Gibt's dann nur noch "CANUCK" HIER und was sind die den noch was wert, suche eventuell was RMX IN ;AB "M" in schöhn , PM !?


----------



## Philman86 (23. Februar 2019)

Hallo, 

Ich war früher mal hier aktiver aber dann lange garnicht mehr. Nach meinem Wiedereinstieg und einer gründlichen Sortierung meiner Radsachen habe ich etwas „altes“ gefunden. Ein RMX Original Kettenstreben Schutzaufkleber. Der ist sicher nicht praktikabel für jemanden der das RMX artgerecht bewegt, aber vielleicht etwas für Sammler. Der Aufkeber besteht aus einer Art carbonfolie. 
Bei Interesse versende ich den gerne gratis an einen RMX Besitzer. 
Grüße 
Philipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (26. Februar 2019)

sehr schöner schutzaufkleber!!


----------



## rosty55 (13. Mai 2020)

Ist der Strebenschutz noch zu haben. Bin jetzt endlich dabei mein RMX fertig zu machen, nach langer Pause.


----------



## rosty55 (13. Mai 2020)

Übrigens sind bei Ebay Kleinanzeige wieder ein paar RMX im Verkauf.


----------



## Dark_Clown (4. November 2020)

Moin liebe Forengemeinde.
Es war einmal ein 16 jähriger Junge, der in einer Bikezeitung ein RMX gesehen hat. 
Er wollte es umbedingt haben hatte aber nie das Geld dafür sondern nur für ein Aldi Nike 
Hat zwar mindestens genausoviel gewogen aber ihr kennt es ja....

Nun ist der Junge mittlerweile 34 Jahre 
Hat so durch ebay Kleinanzeigen geschaut und da war es

Ein Rocky Mountain RMX in der Wade Simons Edition 

Für einen kleinen Taler 

Ende des Monats kann ich es abholen 
Bin der glücklichste 16 Jährige im Körper eines 34jährigen


----------



## Ben-HD (18. November 2021)

Thomas Vanderham's Penny Inspired RMX​ 




_Photos by Sterling Lorence
I grew up working in a bike shop, dreaming of one day owning a Rocky Mountain Blizzard. Ultimately that day never came, but I was fortunate enough to start riding for Rocky a few short years later and have owned many over the past 20 years. When asked if I could come up with my favourite Rocky over that time it was surprisingly easy for me, my Copper Penny RMX from 2005. 
For starters the RMX was a meaningful bike for me because it was the first model that I had some direct feedback on. It turned out to be a burly bike for the many years I rode it and never let me down. In 2005 Rocky gave me the opportunity to have one custom painted for an upcoming movie segment in the film ROAM. I asked the paint shop for a weathered copper, like an old penny. At that time Rocky was welding the frames in Vancouver and I thought it would be so cool to go with a transparent paint so you could see all of the hand welds and sanding marks on the tubes. The guys in the paint department recommended skipping a base coat to get that effect, so we went with just the copper colour right over the aluminium and then a clear coat. 
It's still my favourite frame to this day. Not only did the paint concept turn out perfectly but the trip to Morocco for ROAM will always be one of the most memorable of my life. So, thanks Rocky Mountain for the dope bike and the years of support and memories. Happy 40th!































_

 








						Thomas Vanderham's Penny Inspired RMX
					

It's still my favourite frame to this day. Not only did the paint concept turn out perfectly but the trip to Morocco for ROAM will always be one of the most memorable of my life. So, thanks Rocky Mountain for the dope bike and the years of support and memories. Happy 40th!




					bikes.com


----------



## Nicksauer123 (26. Januar 2022)

Thomas schrieb:


> Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


Ich habe ein rmx mit vielen Problemen und defekten …ich habe Probleme mit der Schaltung (schaltauge) dann das größte Problem ist meine kurlbel(kurbel lager)

Fahre das truvitav team innenlager und ich muss nach 4-5 wochen immer das lager tauschen da sich das lager auf der einen seite rein zieht und bei der ketten blatt seite raus drückt und dann ist meine ketten linie nicht mehr auf einer höhe ,somit rutscht dann immer die kette runter und oder verkeilt sich …ich würde mich über hilfe freuen ich lade auch noch paar bilder hoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicksauer123 (26. Januar 2022)

Guten abend so ,ich habe ein rmx und eine truvitav holzfeller mit dem team innenlager ,aber mein lager drückt sich auf der linken seite rein und kommt rechts weiter raus nach 3-5 wochen im Gebrauch und habe jez 4 mal ein neues lager verbaut und immer das selbe


----------



## Jendo (26. Januar 2022)

Das klingt sehr seltsam, sollte aber kein Rmx spezifisches Problem sein. Mach mal ein paar Bilder, vielleicht sieht man etwas merkwürdiges, was die Problematik erklären könnte. 
Schraubst du selber, oder hat da auch ein Händler seine Finger dran?


----------

